# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Neuvorstellung und Rat

## Detlev vK

Liebe Forengemeinde,

ich möchte mich kurz vorstellen:
Name: Detlev von Kortzfleisch
Alter: 54 J.
Familienstand: verheiratet, 2. Ehe seit 13.12.2009, geschieden 03/2007
Kinder: 2 (Töchter) aus 1. Ehe
Wohnhaft: Ennigerloh / Enniger (Münsterland)
Beruf: Organisationsprogrammierer
im Forum seit dem 11.12.09

Bevor ich zu meiner in Kurzform dargestellten Historie komme, möchte ich vorab meine Fragen formulieren. Ich habe bereits sehr viel hier im Forum und an anderer Stelle quergelesen, bin mir letztlich immer noch unsicher, möchte es zunächst auch nur auf drei Fragestellungen zurückschrauben:


Wie kann ich mit der fast unerträglichen Wartezeit umgehen? Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr damit gemacht?Wie könnten, wenn überhaupt, mögliche Alternativen / Erweiterungen zur jetzigen Therapie aussehen? Wie lange wird der jetzige Weg durchschnittlich vorhalten?Welche Aussichten habe ich statistisch zu erwarten? Meine Ärzte halten sich da sehr bedeckt!

Besonders der letzte Aspekt spielt für meine psychische Situaion eine sehr große Rolle.

Meine Historie (siehe auch Profil):
Nach lägeren Beschwerden mit der Bandscheibe LWK4/5 (vorher bereits 2 OP's 2001 u. 2005) wurde Anfang August 2009 ein MRT gemacht. Dort wurde dann ein V. a. diffuse Skeletmetastasierung diagnostiziert, ein weiterer Bandscheibenvorfall lag nicht vor. Alleine dieser Befund traf mich wie ein Hammer, wobei ich zunächst nur lokal von der Lendenwirbelsäule ausging. Beschwerden mit der Prostata hatte ich zu keiner Zeit, alle Vorsorgeuntersuchungen bisher gaben keinen Verdacht.

Zur weiteren Diagnose habe ich mich am nächsten Tag in die Universitätsklinik Münster begeben und dort wurde ich in die Onkologie aufgenommen. Auch dort wurde aufgrund des mitgebrachten MRT's der Verdacht auf die Metastasierung der Wirbelsäule bestätigt und gleichzeitig auf ein Prostatakarzinom erweitert, weitere Untersuchungen (Tastuntersuchung, Ultraschall, Röntgen, Skelettszintigramm) und Biopsie ergaben dann folgendes Ergebnis:
Tastuntersuchung leicht verhärtet, leicht druckdolent, aber nicht besonders auffällig, leicht vergrößert.
tPSA = 283,0 ng/ml
Biopsie: PCa, 10 Stanzen, alle mit mittelgradig differenziertem Adenokarzinom infiltriert,
Gleason (3+4) = 7, GIIb nach Helpap
Knochenmetastasen gesamte Wirbelsäule, Rippen, Brustbein, Schlüsselbein, rechter Oberarm, Hüfte, Füße
Osteolysen mit Bruchgefährdung an LWK 4, 7. Rippe links, recher Oberarm, Stabilitätsgefährdung BWK 12 aufgrund vorheriger FrakturBWK10 und Instrumentierung BWK 9 nach 11.
Biopsie am 12.8.09: 10 Stanzen, alle mit mittelgradig differenziertem Adenokarzinom infiltriert,
Gleason (3+4) = 7, GIIb nach Helpap

Obwohl ich ein relativ nüchterner Mensch bin, ich mich ein paar Tage in der Klinik ja auch mental daruf vorbereiten konnte (Anfangsverdacht war ja da), hat mich die Diagnose mehr oder weniger paralysiert, so dass ich manche Gesprächsfetzen aus den Erklärungen der Ärzte einfach nicht mitbekommen habe bzw. an eingen Stellen auch nicht tiefergehend nachgefragt habe. Dies betrifft insbesondere die Knochenmetastasen.

Noch in der Klinik wurde mit Androcur 50 mg 2-0-2-0 bereits vor der Biopsie die Hormontherapie eingeleitet, die dann am 19.8.09 mit Trenantone eingeleitet wurde.
Am 25.8.09 begann dann die Infusionstherapie mit Zometa (4 mg).

Die PSA-Entwicklung ging von den anfänglichen 283 ng/ml über 46,0 ng/ml zuletzt im Oktober auf 10,3 ng/ml zurück, aus technischen Gründen kommen die nächsten Blutwerte erst Mitte Januar, dann wird auch erstmalig das Testosteron bestimmt, wobei mein Urologe dem nicht sehr großen Wert beimisst.

Wegen der Rückenbeschwerden und der zu erwartenden Knochenschmerzen aus der Zometa-Therapie nehme ich seit Anfang August als Schmerzmedikation MST (Morphin), Anfangs 30-0-30-0, jetzt 0-30-0-0. Ein Ausschleichen der Medikation (siehe nächsten Absatz) ergab bei ca. 15 mg anhaltende Knochenschmerzen, deshalb zurzeit noch diese Dosis.

Anfang November begab ich mich wegen erneut auftretender Rückenprobleme wieder in orthopädische Behandlung (niedergelassene Praxis und UKM), dort wurde zusätzlich zur vorhandenen Wurzelkommpression (LWS 4/5) ein Iliosakralgelenkssyndrom (ISG) durch dauerhafte Schonhaltung wg. der Bandscheibensymptomatik festgestellt. Infiltration mit Narkosemittel und Cortison brachte sofortige Besserung für 3 Wochen.
Orthopäde rät wg. der Wurzelkommpression und wg. der akuten Bruchgefährdung des LWK 4 zur Strahlentherapie.
Die Strahlentherapeutin kommt eine Woche später zum gleichen Ergebnis, wegen der Bruchgefärdung des Oberarmes wird dieser mit in die Therapie augenommen.
Vom 25.11. bis 11.12. werden 12 Sitzungen extern mit je 3 Gy (36 Gy gesamt) für LWK 3 bis 5 und dem rechten Oberarm im UKM durchgeführt. Die Nebenwiirkungen beschränken sich auf Müdigkeit, sind allerdings zu Anfang sehr heftig. Nach Beenden der Strahlentherapie habe ich begonnen, dass Morphin langsam auch nach Anraten der Ärzte auszuschleichen, allerdings kamen jetzt bei einmalig 15 mg pro Tag dann doch die infusionsbedingten Knochenschmerzen so stark zum Tragen, dass ich mich entschlossen habe (Weihnachten), die Dosis bei jetzt einmalig 30 mg zu belassen. Die Beschwerden durch die Wurzelkommpression sind nicht mehr vorhanden, gegen das ISG lasse ich mich bei Bedarf mit Schmerzmittel und Cortison infiltrieren, hier dürfte sich langfristig eine Besserung ergeben, wenn ich die Schonhaltung aus den Bandscheibenproblemen komplett abgelegt habe.

Am 21.12. wurde bereits die 5. Zometa-Infusion durchgeführt, diesmal waren die Nebenwirkungen in Form von Schwindelanfällen, Kreislaufproblemen, Mattheit sehr stark. Zusätzlich treten vermehrt Depressionen auf, wobei ich sehr stark vorbelastet bin und bereits wg. einer Angstpsychose aktuell seit Mitte Oktober in Therapie bin.

Eigentlich habe ich ein relativ großes Vertrauen sowohl zu den Onkologen (Prof. Hertle) und Urologen im UKM als auch zu meinem niedergelassenen Urologen, alle bisherigen Erklärungen klingen plausibel, sind allerdings von sich aus nicht geade sehr umfassend, eher knapp und kurz. Das eigentliche tiefergehende Hintergrundwissen habe ich mir erst im Forum angelesen, wobei mein Urologe jetzt beim letzten Besuch durchaus redsamer geworden ist.
Als weitere Untersuchungen werden in 6 Wochen ein CT der Lendenwirbelsäule und das Röntgen des rechten Oberarmes (Strahlentherapeut: eher macht keinen Sinn, sehe ich auch so) und in 10 Wochen ein neuerliches Skelettszintigramm folgen.

Aufgrund meiner Depressionen (ich war bereits von 11/2005 bius 05/2006 in einer psychiatrischen Klinik) stellen sich vorallem die Wartezeit und die nun aufgetretenen Nebenwirkungen für mich relativ problematisch dar, von den Blutwerten scheint soweit alles auf dem richtigen Weg, nur der AP-Wert ist noch deutlich zu hoch.

Für Eure (offnen) Antworten wäre ich sehr dankbar. 
Ich habe zwar eine sehr liebe Frau, mit der ich über alles reden kann, und auch eine Tochter, die mir als Zahnärztin in medizinischer Hinsicht manchen Tip und Erklärung geben kann, alleine dies scheint mir im Moment (siehe Eingangsfragestellung) nicht ausreichend.

Viele Grüße

Detlev

----------


## spertel

Hallo Detlev

Um Deine Situation bist Du wahrlich nicht zu beneiden und allzu viele dürfte es hier nicht geben, die Dir hier mit Tipps und Ratschlägen auf Grund ihrer eigenen Situation weiterhelfen könnten.

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle versuchen, unseren lieben "HansiB", der eigentlich Konrad heißt, zu kontaktieren, um mir dort die ein oder andere Anregung einzuholen.

Sein Ausgangs-PSA war zum Zeitpunkt der Diagnose noch deutlich höher und irgendwie hat er es geschafft, sich bis heute, wie er selber sagt, eine gute Lebensqualität zu erhalten. Ich denke, er könnte Dir da behilflich sein; leider war auch er hier schon eine zeitlang nicht mehr aktiv.

Es gibt aber noch die Option über eine private Nachricht. Versuch´s doch mal !

Alles Beste !!!!!!!!

Reinhard

----------


## Günter55

> Wie kann ich mit der fast unerträglichen Wartezeit umgehen? Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr damit gemacht?Wie könnten, wenn überhaupt, mögliche Alternativen / Erweiterungen zur jetzigen Therapie aussehen? Wie lange wird der jetzige Weg durchschnittlich vorhalten?Welche Aussichten habe ich statistisch zu erwarten? Meine Ärzte halten sich da sehr bedeckt!


Hallo Detlev!

ad 1.) Ich habe gelernt, dass man schnellere Termine bekommt, wenn man vorgibt Privat-Patient zu sein. Wenn man dann vor Ort ist, dann habe ich mich halt verhört. Auch konnten meine Ärzte deutlich frühere Termine bekommen, wenn sie sich um einen Termin bemüht haben. Manchmal muss man mehrere Ärzte, Radiologen, Onkologen etc. kontaktieren. Aber ich vermute mal, dass du nach der psychischen Komponente der fast unerträglichen Wartezeit fragst. Dies ist sehr schwierig. Ich habe auch eine Angststörung, die ich mittels autogenem Training sehr gut unter Kontrolle halte.

ad 2.) Trenatone und Zometa ist zunächst mal okay. Denke vielleicht auch mal über eine Low-Dose-Chemo mit Taxotere nach. Jetzt hast du noch die Kraft dazu. Statt Trenatone würde ich versuchen in eine Abiraterone-Studie zu kommen.

ad 3.) Du bist doch Mathematiker! Dann weisst du, dass eine Statistik dir nichts bringt. Darum halten sich auch dein Docs sehr bedeckt. Wenn dir Jemand sagt, es sind noch x Jahre oder Monate, dann heißt das von 0 bis y Jahre mit einem statischen Mittel von x Jahren. Wenn du wüsstest, dass das statistische Mittel bei x Jahren läge, dann würdest du dich auf das Sterben nach x- Jahren vorbereiten und tatsächlich aufgeben. Aber du kümmerst dich. Daraus ergibt sich eine längere Lebenszeit als x in der Statistik. Du bist so alt wie ich. Ich freue mich auf meinen 60ten Geburtstag und plane für meine Zeit als Rentner. Der positive Blick in die Zukunft ist sehr wichtig.

Liebe Grüße
Günter

----------


## Anonymous2

Hallo,
nach dem ich Ihren Bericht gelesen habe, mußte ich erst einmal ordentlich Luft holen. Eine derartige Häufung von Problemen habe ich bisher sehr selten verarbeiten müssen, obwohl ich seit fast 10 Jahren in diesem Sektor tätig bin.

Was würde ich in einem persönlichen Gespräch raten:
Behandlung in einem Prtostatakrebs-Centrum aufnehmen.

Die Uni-Klinik Münster hat doch ein anerkanntes Prostatakrebs-Centrum mit anerkannten Fachärzten! Dort würde ich so schnell wie möglich um einen Gesprächstermin bitten und versuchen auch dort behandelt zu werden. Es muß ein Urologe tätig werden, der sich in Tat in der Behandlung eines fortgeschrittenen Prostatakrebses auskennt (nachfragen !). Dieser Arzt muß auch vertiefte Kenntnisse als Onkologe besitzen, da der Krebs nicht mehr lokal behandelt werden kann. Ein niedergelassener Urologe erfüllt nicht immer diese notwendigen Voraussetzungen. Bitte auf eine fundierte Schmerztherapie achten. Sehr wichtig.
Die beschriebenen Schwierigkeiten durch die Zometabehandlung machen mich stutzig. Bitte dieses lesen:
  
 
  Zur Standardtherapie eines fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinoms gehört 
  Zoledronat (Handelsname: Zometa). 
 
Immer wieder entstehen Probleme bei der Verabreichung von Zoledronat, 
Hier einige wesentliche Einnahmekriterien: 
1. Bisphosphonate (orale Verabreichung) sollen immer mindestens 1 Stunde vor oder 2 Stunden nach Nahrungsaufnahme eingenommen werden. Bei  Verabreichung  per Infusion darf keine Nahrungsaufnahme erfolgen. 
Grund: Bei Einnahme von Bisphosphonaten zusammen mit oder bis zu zwei Stunden nach einer Mahlzeit reduziert sich die Resorption um ca. 90 % !! 
D.h., wenn darauf nicht geachtet wird, ist u. U. die Prozedur der Verabreichung weitgehend sinnlos! Auch kalziumhaltige Getränke (z.B. Milch) dürfen nicht 
Getrunken werden.
 
2. Bei der Anwendung sollte auf ein ausreichend großes 
Flüssigkeitsvolumen und auf eine *langsame* Anwendungsdauer geachtet werden. Es sollten optimal 1000 ml Infusionslösung (0,9 % w/v Natriumchloridlösung 
oder eine 5 % w/v Glukoselösung) zur Verabreichung verwendet werden. 
Grund: Bei bestimmten vorbelasteten Patienten kann es zu einer starken Belastung der Nierentätigkeit kommen, die in seltenen Fällen bis zum akuten Nierenversagen gehen kann! 
 
Zu den Risikofaktoren zählen ein höheres Lebensalter, das Vorliegen eines 
Multiplen Myeloms oder eines Diabetes mellitus. Die Einnahme zusätzlicher potenziell nierenschädigender Medikamente sowie eine vorbestehende bzw. fortschreitende Niereninsuffizienz gehören dazu. 
(Das Risiko ist besonders bei intravenöser Bisphophonattherapie gegeben.) 
 
  2.1. Bei den ersten Anwendungen tritt bei vielen Patienten eine sogenannte 
  Akute-Phase-Reaktion auf. Die Patienten bekommen einen Temperaturanstieg 
  und grippeähnliche Symptome. Diese Phase geht mit einem Abfall der Lymphozytenzahlen im peripheren Blut und einem Anstieg des C-reaktiven Proteins einher. Sie tritt vor allem nach der ersten Bisphosphonat-Gabe oft sehr heftig auf und bildet sich innerhalb von ca. drei Tagen wieder zurück. 

  Grund für diese Reaktion ist die Freisetzung von Zytokinen, besonders 
  Interleukin - 6, Tumor-Nekrose*Faktor - alpha und  Interferon-gamma. 
  Bei besonders heftiger Reaktion können nichtsteroidale Antiphlogistika 
  eingesetzt werden, aber nur dann, denn die Reaktion wirkt gegen den Tumor. 
 
3. Bisphosphonate sollten bei vorliegender Indikation in verwöchentlichen Abständen verabreicht werden. Grund: Die Halbwertszeit von Bisphosphonaten (z.B. Pamidronat) beträgt im Blut ca. 4S Minuten, im Knochen jedoch (vermutlich) bis zu 10 Jahren. Aber, die Bisphosphonate werden von der Oberfläche in das Knocheninnere verlagert, bedingt durch allgemeine Umbauvorgänge im Knochen. Daher ist aus diesem Grund eine Intervalltherapie in kurzen Abständen notwendig, weil eben die erwünschte Wirkung in den Oberflächenbereichen der Knochen stattfindet. 
 
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=2147 
 
4. Kiefernekrosen
Diese können bei einigen Patienten auftreten. Betroffen sind  
möglicherweise bis zu 0,1  1 % der Patienten! 
Ein guter Arzt erklärt das natürlich immer seinen Patienten. Ich meine,           
die eben gegebenen Informationen sind zwar für die Anwendung
selbstverständlich, aber vielleicht braucht der eine oder andere 
Betroffene diese vielleicht doch. 
 
 Sie deuten in Ihrer Schilderung an, dass vor dem "Tag X" Früherkennungsuntersuchungen bezüglich des Prostatakrebses erfolgt sind und hier keine PK- Erkrankung oder diesbezügliche Anzeichen festgestellt wurden. In welchen Abständen sind diese Untersuchungen erfolgt ? Bei einem Urologen oder Hausarzt ? Wurde der PSA-Wert gemessen ? Wie hoch waren die Werte ?

Zur Messung des Testosteronwertes.
Bitte diesen Wert möglichst schnell messen lassen. Kann auch der Hausarzt machen. Sie unterliegen bereits einer Hormonentzugstherapie. Deshalb ist die Messung wichtig. Meinung des Urologen zu dier Messung ist verbreitet. Nicht beachten. Messungen alle drei Monate !

----------


## Detlev vK

Liebe Forengemeinde,

zunächst einmal vielen Dank für die bisherigen Antworten und PN's, die, wenn auch nicht besonders zahlreich, aber dafür umso fundierter waren.

Ich habe heute die neuesten Blutwerte bekommen und bin absolut niedergeschlagen:
Das PSA ist mit 10,1 ng/ml gegenüber dem Oktoberwert fast stehengeblieben, das Testotesteron liegt bei 2,38 ng/ml, sollte laut Aussage meines Uro's schon längst Kastrationsniveau erreicht haben (gute 5 Monate nach Therapiebeginn), nur der AP-Wert hat sich mit 56 U/l jetzt normalisiert. Alle anderen Werte sind unauffällig.

Mein Urologe hat ab heute die Therapie auf eine 2 fache Hormonblockade geändert, ich werde ab jetzt zusätzlich 150 mg Bicalutamid nehmen, und statt des Trenantone werde ich es mit Leuprone versuchen.
Außerdem sind wir uns einig, dass ich mich bei den Onkologen im UKM Münster nach einer begleitenden Chemo erkundige (wir tendieren jetzt beide sehr stark danach).
Schmerztherapeutisch geht es mir gut, die Bestrahlung der Lendenwirbelsäule hat zunächst einmal dafür gesorgt, dass der Bandscheibenbereich LWS 4/5 jetzt schmerzfrei ist, das Morphium habe ich mittlerweile ausgeschlichen und abgesetzt.
Mitte Februar werden die Vergleichsaufnahmen Lendenwirbel (CT) und rechter Oberarm (Röntgen) gemacht, Anfang März kommt dann ein neues Skelettszintigramm.

Ich habe natürlich den PSA-Stillstand zu einem so frühen Zeitpunkt nicht erwartet, bin auch etwas überrascht von dem noch hohen Testosteronwert, weiß das noch gar nicht richtig einzuordnen. Nehme den neuen Therapieansatz des Urologen erst einmal so auf, vielleicht kann mir ja jemand von Euch da etwas mehr berichten und bin für Anregungen dankbar.

Viele Grüße

Detlev

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Detlev,
das Testosteron ist mit 2,38 ng/ml natürlich viel zu hoch. Es ist in dieser Situation richtig, das LHRH-Medikament zu wechseln, wie Du es bereits vorhast. Sehr wirksam ist auch Eiligard.Vielleicht solltest Du für die Gesamteinschätzung auch den LH-Spiegel messen, der durch die Spritzen auf <0,1 µg/l heruntergefahren sein sollte. LH ist ein Botenstoff, der die Testosteronproduktion anregt. Richtig ist auch die Hinzunahme von Bicalutamid. Der Medikamentenwechsel hätte eigentlich schon früher erfolgen müssen, weil die beschränkte Wirksamkeit von Trenantone sich schon früher abzeichnete. 
Jedenfalls ist die Ursache für die mangelnde PSA-Reduzierung das noch hohe Testosteron. Hier wird sich das richtige Medikament finden lassen. Insofern brauchst Du Dir zunächst keine Sorgen zu machen, dass Dein PK bereits hormoninsensibel ist.
Gruß
Hartmut

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Detlev,

zu der AHT hast du schon einige gute Ansätze gehört. Ich möchte etwas mehr zu deinen Knochenmetastasen aussagen.
Es wäre bei der Kontrolle imj März zu einer 18F-Colin/Pet/Ct zu raten, anstatt die ungenaue Knochen CT.

Begründung:
Die vermehrte Aktivitätsanreicherung bei den Metastasen ist durch die Vorlaufmessung und Nachlaufmessung erfassbar und läßt ganz wichtige Rückschlüsse zu auf den Stoffwechsel der Metastase.(n)
Dadurch kann sich eine Priorität der dringlich, behandlungsbedürftigen M. ergeben, weiterhin sind skleoriersierte M. erkennbar und können zur Erfolgskontrolle genauer Auskunft geben.

Versuche neben dem Wechsel der LHRH auch alle Möglichkeiten der Tumormassenreduzierung zu erreichen. ( weitere Bestrahlung ) 

Mir fällt auf, dass dein GS mittelgradig ist, entweder ist er zu niedrig bewertet oder das LHRH spricht schlecht an. ( siehe Harthmut )

Mit einer Ploidiebestimmung weißt du, woran du bist. Was du nicht gebrauchen kannst, ist die Weiterführung einer AHT ohne Rezeptoren.

Freundliche Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## Detlev vK

Liebe Forengemeinde,

auch jetzt zunächst herzlichen Dank für alle Antworten.

@hans-j
Ich war etwas angespannt und konnte nicht früher antworten. 
Zur weiteren Info: Die jetzt fälligen Aufnahmen sollen mit den Aufnahmen vor der Strahlentherapie verglichen werden (damals CT und Röntgen). Sofern sich dort Veränderungen ergeben, muss bei Bedarf dann weitergehend diagnostiziert werden (PET-CT). Es werden nur Lendenwirbelsäule und Oberarm verglichen (Bestrahlungszonen).

Ich hatte heute vormittag meinen Termin bei den Uro-Onkologen im Prostatzentrum des UKM Münster. Dort wurde der bisherige Therapieansatz voll bestätigt, was heißt:
Wechsel auf Leuprone, um sicher zu stellen, ob LHRH-Mechanismus noch funktioniert. In spätestens 2 Monaten wird das Ergebnis klar sein.
Zusätzlich Bicalutamid, um den PSA-Wert weiter zu senken.
Testosteron jetzt monatlich messen!
Noch keine Chemotherapie! Erst die Ergebnisse abwarten. Sollte sich der Tumor als hormonrefraktär erweisen, habe ich sehr gute Chancen, in die Abiratorene-Studie aufgenommen zu werden (wird in Münster angeboten, Aufnahme funktioniert innerhalb von drei Wochen). Alternativ besteht auch die Möglichkeit zur Alpharadin-Studie (allerdings nicht in Münster).
Sollte die Hormontherapie weiterhin funktionieren (ob mit oder ohne LHRH), besteht von den Ärzten in Münster noch keine Veranlassung zu einer Chemotherapie.

Des Weiteren wird vorgeschlagen, noch vor einer Chemo ein Screening der Nebennieren vorzunehmen, um auch dort Sicherheit zu bekommen, dass das jetzt zu messende Testosteron nicht dort produziert wird.

Das Gespräch verlief sehr offen, ich habe zu den einzelnen Punkten eine klar formulierte Meinung mit entsprechend plausibler Begründung gehört und konnte mich selber gut einbringen. Insofern tendiere ich jetzt auch zu diesem Ansatz und werde eine Chemo erstmal vertagen.

Mich interessiert natürlich auch Eure Meinung dazu. Und vielleicht hat jemand ja einen ähnlichen Therapieweg gewählt?

Soweit mein Bericht. Viele Grüße

Detlev

----------


## LudwigS

> Mein Urologe hat ab heute die Therapie auf eine 2 fache Hormonblockade geändert, ich werde ab jetzt zusätzlich 150 mg Bicalutamid nehmen, und statt des Trenantone werde ich es mit Leuprone versuchen
> Detlev


Sehr wahrscheinlich nützt das nichts.

Enantone/Trenantone beinhalten den Wirkstoff Leuprorelin(acetat).

Was Leuprone beinhaltet sieht man schon am Handelsnamen - nämlich dasselbe.

Der Unterschied ist,  dass es als einziges Leuprorelin-Präparat in Form eines festen Polymer-Implantats zur Verfügung steht.

Ein richtiger Wechsel wäre auf Zoladex (Goserilinacetat) oder Profakt (Buserilinacetat).

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Detlev vK

Liebe Forengemeinde,

scheinbar hat der Wechsel zu Leuprone doch positve Ergebnisse gebracht: Nach den Laborwerten vom 23.3. liegt der PSA-Wert nun bei 1,7 ng/ml und der Testosteron-Wert ist mit 0,18 ng/ml jetzt auch entsprechend niedrig. Inwieweit sich Leuprone und das Bicalutamid bezüglich des PSA-Wertes ergänzt haben, läßt sich nicht sagen, ist mir aber auch egal, solange der PSA-Wert wieder fällt.

Ich musste mir allerdings wegen des unerwarteten Todes meines bisherigen Urologen kurzfristig einen neuen Arzt suchen, was einen Tag vor der geplanten Infusion (23.3.) sehr viel Aufregung bedeutete. Ich hoffe natürlich, dass ich in dem neuen Urologen (jetzt in Münster) einen erfahrenen Arzt gefunden habe, zumindest hat er sich am Dienstag bei unserem ersten Gespräch und der anscließenden Infusion sehr viel Zeit für mich genommen. Außerdem hat er mich gestern Abend noch angerufen und das Ergebnis der Laborwerte mitgeteilt (die Praxis ist seit heute für 14 Tage im Oster-Urlaub), dies fand ich dann besonders positiv.

Am 9.3. war die vergleichende Skelettszintigraphie (als Bezug zur Strahlentherapie). Insgesamt hat sich der Befund kaum geändert (siehe Profil). 
Positiv: der Befund des rechten Oberarmes (bestrahlt) scheint sich gebessert zu haben und es sind insgesamt keine weiteren Metastasen dazugekommen. 
Negativ: an einer Bogenwurzel des LWK 4 (ebenfalls bestrahlt) hat sich der Zustand verschlimmert und über das gesamte Skelett gesehen ist sonst keine Befundverbesserung erkennbar.

Nichts desto trotz werde ich in den nächsten Wochen versuchen, den positiven Trend der Laborwerte für mich auch psychisch umzusetzen. An der jetzigen Medikation mit Leuprone und Bicalutamid werde ich erstmal festhalten, dies bestätigt auch mein neuer Urologe. Der zwischenzeitliche Stillstand des PSA-Verlaufes und der noch hohe Testosteron-Wert im Januar hatten dann doch wieder verstärkte Depressionen (Angstpsychosen) bei mir ausgelöst, die ich nur mühsam wieder mit viel Therapie in den Griff bekommen habe. Immerhin habe ich gut 2 1/2 Jahren nach meinem Badeunfall es jetzt wieder fertig gebracht, auf das Fahrrad zu steigen, so dass ich mich endlich wieder angemessen sportlich betätigen kann. 

Soweit mein Bericht. Viele Grüße

Detlev

----------


## Detlev vK

Liebes Forum,

am 16.6.2010 hatte ich meine monatliche Zometa-Infusion, dabei hat mein Urologe nicht nur neue Blutwerte genommen, sondern auch eine Kontrolluntersuchung der Prostata gemacht.

Ergebnisse:
PSA liegt jetzt bei *0,2* ng/ml, das ist der bisher tiefste Wert. AP-Wert ist weiterhin stabil bei 50,0 U/l, Testosteron wurde diesmal nicht gemessen. Sonst auch alles sehr positiv, allerdings gibt es wohl einen leichten  Vitamin-B12 Mangel (Makrozytose leicht erhöht, MCV ganz leicht erhöht, Erythrozyten leicht zu wenig). Woher der kommt, kann ich mir nicht erklären, ernähre mich eigentlich sehr ausgewogen, rauche nicht, trinke nur ganz selten mal etwas, werde aber dasgegen etwas tun (NE?).
Die Prostata hat sich stark verkleinert, liegt jetzt bei 20 ccm (bei Diagnose 48 ccm), DRU war völlig unauffällig, und auch der TRUS hat keine Besonderheit ergeben. Mein Urologe sprach von ihr, als ob "sie kein Wässerchen trüben könnte".

Schmerzseitig ist auch alles o.k., letzte Woche hatte ich zwar wieder einmal eine Ischiasreizung, aber mit Spritzen und jetzt Akkupunktur ist diese auch schon fast wieder weg.

Ich bin natürlich unter den gegebenen Umständen völlig zufrieden. Ich überlege jetzt sehr stark, ab August (wäre Termin für die nächste Leuprone) auf eine intermittierende HB zu wechseln, also zumindest den LHRH-Agonisten für eine gewisse Zeit wegzulassen (auch ohne eventuellen Nadir). Mit meinem Urologen bin ich darüber schon im lockeren Gespräch, aber mich interessiert natürlich auch Eure Meinung. Welche Medikamente kommen als Erhaltungstherapie in Frage? Reicht Bicalutamid? Bisher nehme ich keinen 5-alpha-Reduktase-Hemmer.

Soweit mein Bericht. Viele Grüße

Detlev

P.S. Den Moderator RAlfDM bitte ich hiermit, diesen Thread in das Unterforum "Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs" zu legen. Danke.

----------


## Detlev vK

Liebes Forum

heute Nachmittag (21.5.) hatte ich ein Termin zur Therapiebesprechung bei einem Uro-Onkologen des Prostatazentrum des Universitätsklinikum Münster (UKM), das ich im folgenden als Grundlage für meine weitere Therapieentscheidung zusammenfassend wiedergebe (siehe auch bei my.prostate.eu).

Zunächst werden der Verlauf des PSA-Wertes (jetzt 0,2 ng/ml) und des  Testosteron-Wertes (jetzt 0,15 ng/ml) als äußerst positiv bewertet.  Außerdem ist man mit den Ergebnissen aus der urolkogischen und der  radiologischen Kontrolluntersuchung sowie aus dem Kontrollszintigramm  sehr zufrieden. Zum ersten Mal wird mir überhaupt eine (relativ  günstige) Prognose in Aussicht gestellt.

Auf meinen Wunsch hin diskutieren wir die Möglichkeit einer IADT  (intermittierende Hormontherapie). Als Gründe gebe ich das (frühe)  Vermeiden einer Hormonresistenz, weniger Nebenwirkungen (starke  Hitzewellen, Schweißausbrüche, Schlaflosigkeit, Gewichtszunahme - 10 kg  in 5 Monaten), die körperliche Erholung, die zurückkehrende Libido sowie  die zurückkehrende Ejakulationsfähigkeit an. Meine Gründe werden als  durchaus verständlich betrachtet.

Ich werde darauf hingewiesen, dass der allgemeine medizinische Stand zur  IADT ein Kastartionsniveau des Testosteronwertes (< 0,2 ng/ml) für  einen Zeitraum von 9-12 Monaten vorsieht (bei  mir erst 4 Monate) und  das der PSA-Wert üblicherweise seinen Nadir erreichen sollte (möglichst  im nicht nachweisbaren Bereich < 0,1 ng/ml, bei mir wahrscheinlich  noch nicht erreicht). Dies würde für mich bedeuten, dass ich mindestens  noch 5 Monate warten müsste.
Andererseits wird bestätigt, dass diese Aussagen auf Erfahrungswerten  beruhen, die als "nicht gesichert" gelten. Unter der Prämisse, das eine  Hormontherapie auch einen negativen Einfluss auf den Knochenstatus hat,  bei mir sehr weitreichende und für einen PCa die eher seltene Variante  von osteoklastischen Metastasen vorliegen, bestätigt der Arzt, dass eine  Unterbrechung der Hormontherapie durchaus positive Effekte für den  Knochenstatus haben kann.
Als Fazit: ich erhalte "grünes Licht" für den Beginn der IADT (ab Mitte  August), was bedeutet, dass ich die Medikation von Leuprone und  Bicalutamid 50 mg aussetzen werde (Anmerkung: ganz ehrlich, in diesem Moment des Gespräches war ich sehr erleichtert, dass das, was ich mir zurecht gelegt hatte, vom "Experten" positiv beurteilt wurde.

Eine Erhaltungstherapie mit einem 5-alpha-Reduktase-Hemmer (Finasterid)  ist möglich, wird aber nicht unbedingt empfohlen (keine gesicherten  Vorteil-Ergebnisse).

Ebenfalls werden Alternativen diskutiert:
1. Dauerhaft ADT-2 oder ADT-3 bis zum hormonrefraktären Stadium (die  Nebenwirkungen des Testosteronentzugs dauerhaft billigen), es wird weder  die 2-fache noch die 3-fache Therapie favorisiert.
2. Nur Hormonentzug über den Rezeptor-Blocker Bicalutamid 150 mg, um die  Nebenwirkungen des Testosteronentzugs zu vermeiden (ich bekomme die  Warnung, dass es HInweise gibt, dass dies als Langzeittherapie letztlich das Tumorwachstum  begünstigen könnte), oder Alternativen (es seinen vielversprechende  Alternativen in der Studienerprobung, die nach Schätzung des  Prostatazentrum in ca. 2-3 Jahre zugelassen werden).

Für die IADT wird mir vom UKM eine engmaschige Kontrolle empfohlen unter folgenden Grenzbedingungen:
Wiedereinstieg in die Hormontherapie bei einem PSA-Wert von 4-6 ng/ml  (an anderer Stelle in einem Text von Prof. Tunn 10-20 ng/ml gefunden)
bzw.
wenn Befund über klinische Progression des Tumors (der Metastasen) vorliegen.
Kontrolle: PSA alle 3 Monate, Testosteron alle 6 Monate, urologische  Untersuchung alle 6 Monate, CT/MRT/Röntgen der Wirbelsäule etc. zum Ende  des Jahres, Szintigrapfie Ende des Jahres. 
Anmerkung: Eine Kontrolle anderer Tumormarker, wie CGA, LSA etc. ist nach  Meinung des Arztes des UKM noch nicht erforderlich, da diese Marker eher bei einem  hormonrefraktärem Tumor zum Tragen kommen.

Insgesamt war ich mit diesem Beratungsgespräch sehr zufrieden, es hat  insgesamt 40 Minuten gedauert. Ich hatte die entsprechenden Fragen  schriftlich vorbereitet, so dass ich mir sicher war, nichts vergessen zu  haben, darüber hinaus hat der mich beratende Arzt alle seine Antworten  bzw. seine Meinungen dazu sehr ausführlich begründet. Mir wurde Mut  gemacht, diesen Therapieweg zu wählen, da bei einem Scheitern der andere  Weg immer noch weiter möglich ist. Abschließend werde ich vom Arzt noch  darauf hingewiesen, dass die Chemotherapie erst an letzter Stelle aller  Therapieoptionen seitens des Prostatazentrum steht.

Fazit: 
Ich werde mich für die IADT entscheiden, 
da auch mein Urologe  signalisiert hat, diesen Weg zu begleiten. Anders als im medizinischen  Standard (9-12 Monate Kastrationsniveau, PSA-Nadir) werde ich schon ab Mitte August damit beginnen (dann wäre die  nächste Leuprone fällig). Ob ich Finasterid als Erhaltungtherapie nehmen  werde, bespreche ich noch mit dem Urologen im August und werde es von  seiner Erfahrung abhängig machen.
Etwas verunsichert über den niedrigen Grenzwert von 4-6 ng/ml PSA, der  mir als Wiedereinstieg empfohlen wurde, werde ich mich diesbezüglich  noch weiter erkundigen, im Moment schwebt mir als Grenzwert 10 ng/ml  vor.

Entgegen Reinardos Vortrag in diesem Beitrag eines anderen Threads bin ich der Meinung, dass die IADT sehr wohl Vorteile hat, gerade auch bei systemisch Erkrankten. Dass diese Therapie keinen signifikanten Überlebensvorteil gegenüber einer dauerhaften Hormontherapie hat ist mir bewusst, bedeiutet aber auch nicht, dass sie schlechter ist. Da nachgewiesen die Studien zur IADT auch keinen signifikanten Nachteile anführen, ist ein Umkehrschluss, wie in Reinardo vornimmt, unzulässig.

Gerade bei systemisch Erkrankten (ich bin ja auch noch ein relativ junger Erkrankter) geht es um eine "lebenslange" - ich meine hiermit ausdrücklich eine "möglichst lange" - Therapie (wobei mir klar ist, dass dieser Zeitraum relativ begrenzt sein kann, zumal bei einer Ausgangssituation wie meiner). Sofern innerhalb dieses Zeitraum die Möglichkeit einer, wenn auch temporären, Reduzierung von Nebenwirkung und damit Verbesserung der Lebensqualität besteht, warum sollte man dies nicht für sich in Anspruch nehmen. 

Obwohl meine Entscheidung gefallen ist, bin ich nach wie vor an Eurer Meinung interessiert, über Kommentare, Anregungen, (konstruktive) Kritik, etc. würde ich mich freuen.

Allen alles Gute

Detlev

----------


## skipper

Hallo Detlev,
verfolge deine Geschichte schon von Anfang an und bin sehr beeindruckt wie du deine Therapie in Abstimmung mit Fachleuten in eigener Regie führst. Gerne würde ich dir Anregungen geben , doch leider fehlt mir das Fachwissen. Wünsche dir viel Glück und Erfolg bei IADT.
Gruß
Skipper

----------


## Anonymous3

Detlev,
tolle Leistung, kannst Du stolz drauf sein! Wenn nur jeder sich so kümmern würde... Gehört natürlich auch ein bisschen Glück dazu. Dein Verlauf erinnert mich an meinen Kumpels "BORO R" hier aus dem Forum, schau Dir das al an.

Zwei Anmerkungen meinerseits, wenn Du erlaubst:

_"2. Nur Hormonentzug über den Rezeptor-Blocker Bicalutamid 150 mg, um die Nebenwirkungen des Testosteronentzugs zu vermeiden (ich bekomme die Warnung, dass es HInweise gibt, dass dies als Langzeittherapie letztlich das Tumorwachstum begünstigen könnte),..."_ 

Was ist damit gemeint? Das Bicalutamid irgendwann vom antagonist zum *agonist* wird ist hinlänglich bekannt - meinst Du das? Oder gibt es weiterreichende Erkenntnisse, dass Bicalutamid irgendwie das PCA Wachstum (für uns) negativ beeinflusst?
Vielleicht interessant für Dich: http://cancerres.aacrjournals.org/co...7/17/8388.full

_"...bei mir sehr weitreichende und für einen PCa die eher seltene Variante von osteoklastischen Metastasen vorliegen..."_

Meinst Du durch Osteoklasten dominierte Metastasen - kenne ich als osteolytische Metastasen. Wären in der Tat sehr ungewöhnlich für PCA. Eher was bei BC. Die Wirksamkeit von Zometa dürfte bei osteolytischen Metas stärker ausfallen wie bei osteoplatischen, da Zoledronsäure die Osteoklasten hemmt, PCA aber die Osteoblasten stimuliert... Bei osteoplatischen Metas wird, meiner Meinung nach, die Wirksamkeit von Zometa oft überschätzt.

Zu Deiner Entscheidung der Intermittierung, würde ich zustimmen. Habe das selbst auch vor, ab Jan-2011. Die LQ steigt (hoffentlich) enorm an, wenn dem Manne wieder Testosteron zugeführt wird. Es gilt dann diese Pausenzeit zu strecken, das wird unsere nächste Aufgabe sein. Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja, wie von Dir beschrieben, die Wiederaufnahme der ADT mit dem dann zugelassenen MDV3100 durchzuführen. Testosteronlevel könnte erhalten bleiben, das wäre toll. Aber erst mal abwarten, was das Zeug kosten wird - bin da nach Provenge etwas desillusioniert.

Dir weiterhin alles Glück der Welt !
Andi

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo alle Miteinander,

zunächst ist es sehr erfreulich, dass die AHT doch noch greift und der Testo. das Kastrationsniveau erreicht hat. Ich finde es auch sehr gut, dass du im Einklang mit der Ärzteschaft das weitere Vorgehen abstimmst.

Aber ich möchte auch darauf hinweisen, dass es zu einem Interessendissenz kommen kann, wenn Schulmedizin und S3 Leitlinien nicht konform mit dem Patienten gehen. Z.B. verfrühte Chemo unter Nichtbeachtung der Biomarker. Oder auf Deutsch: Sind deine Tumorzellen überhaupt für die Chemo empfänglich und sprechen darauf an. Das kann man im Vorfeld ausloten.

Hierzu kann ich noch keine Diagnostik in deinem Profil ersehen. Sowohl die Biomarker als auch die Ploidie stehen noch nicht fest.
Es wird jedoch für die weitere Verlaufskontrolle erforderlich, spätestens wenn deine Tumorzellen kastrationsresistent sind. 

Das mittlerweile auch die S3 die IADT vorsehen, zeugt von einem Stimmungswandel auch bei der Ärzteschaft. Ob dieses nur der Einsparung geschuldet ist, möchte ich nicht bewerten. Jedenfalls bedeutet es für den Betroffenen eine wirklich hohe Lebensqualität.

Hierzu möchte ich noch auf folgendes Hinweisen:
Beim metastasierten PCa sollte man acht geben und die Dauer der Intermittierungsphase nicht überziehen. 
Ich hatte die Dauer ca. 12 Monate und unter Proscar meinen PSA künstlich gedrückt. Bei einem PSA von ca. 4ng/ml zeigten sich im Pet 2 Knochenmetastasen. 

Das läßt Rückschlüsse zu, ab wann - oder welchem PSA - wieder begonnen werden sollte. Da du ebenfalls von Anfang an Metastasen vorliegen hattest, gelten andere Maßstäbe als die von Seiten der Ärtzeschaft vorgetragenen.
Hier wurde auch bei mir von 2 - 10ng/ml ausgeführt. Die letztliche Entscheidung liegt beim mündigen Patienten.

Im Knochen sind verschiedene Zellen ständig damit beschäftigt, die Knochenstruktur zu optimieren. Knochensubstanz-abbauende und  aufbauende Prozesse halten sich die Waage. Haben sich jedoch Tumorzellen eingenistet, stören sie dieses Gleichgewicht. 

Nicht alle Knochenmetastasen wirken auf die gleiche Weise. Es gibt Metastasen, die zu einem vermehrten Abbau der Knochensubstanz führen (osteolytische Metastasen). Andere bilden neue Knochensubstanz, die allerdings nicht so belastbar wie gesunder Knochen ist und daher leicht bricht (osteoblastische oder osteosklerotische Metastasen).

Osteolytische Metastasen findet man zumeist beim Multiplen Myelom, einer Form des Blutkrebses. Die Metastasen des Prostatakarzinoms sind in der Mehrzahl osteosklerotisch. *Einige Tumoren bilden auch Absiedlungen mit einem gemischten Erscheinungsbild.*




> Welche Medikamente kommen als Erhaltungstherapie in Frage? Reicht Bicalutamid? Bisher nehme ich keinen 5-alpha-Reduktase-Hemmer.


D.h. du fährst eine Mono AHT mit einem LHRH.
Dann ist das Ergebnis wirklich nicht schlecht.

Hier habe ich folgendes gemacht und den Zeitpunkt der Unterbrechnung mitbestimmt.

Wenn der Nadir nicht erreicht wird und der PSA 5x in Folge sich um den gleichen Wert einpendelt, ging auch mein Onkologe mit mir einig, dass kein weiterer Abfall mehr erfolgen wird. Dann raus aus der AHT und eine mögliche, *verkürzte* Option für eine weitere Runde AHT wahren.

Diese aber nicht sofort wieder nach der IAHT Pause beginnen, sondern wenn, dann mit einem anderen LHRH.

Zu dem Zitat noch folgendes.

Auf keinen Fall das Androgen+Finasterid/Dutasterid als Erhaltungstherapie zusammen. Sondern nur Fina./Dut. alleine. Das Androgen behalte als eine weitere Option im Köcher für eine Sequentielle Androgenblockade. Es könnte dir 6-8 Monate bringen bei bester Lebensqualiät.

Hierzu findest du hier im Forum schon einige Informationen.

Aber bisher, alles gut gemacht, Glück dazu, dass es doch noch zu einer Ansprache des LHRH gekommen ist.

Aber merke dir, deine Krebszellen haben sich die vernichtenden Substanzen wohl gemerkt und lassen sich nicht mehr so einfach von diesen beeindrucken. Sie wollen überleben, tarnen, verändern sich um Apoptose zu entkommen.

Viel Glück
Hans-J.

----------


## Detlev vK

Hallo Skipper, hallo Andi, hallo Hans-J,

vielen Dank für Eure Reaktionen.

@Skipper:
Danke für Deine Wünsche.
Ich denke, Du hast bei Dir alles richtig gemacht. Ich hoffe, dass ich das irgendwann von mir auch denken kann. 
Damit das so wird, versuche ich natürlich möglichst viel an Informationen aufzunehmen, richtig zu filtern und einzuordnen. Als ich die Diagnose bekam, war ich so geschockt, dass ich bezüglich der Therapie voll den Ärzten vertraut habe. Da scheine ich etwas Glück gehabt zu haben. Mittlerweile bin ich der Meinung, dass man sich selbst mit einbringen muss. Dazu gehört, sich mit der Materie so auseinander zu setzen, dass man den Ärzten, aber auch den Anderen, die einem zu helfen versuchen, gedanklich folgen kann. Dies muss nicht heißen, dass man seinen Ärzten nicht mehr vertraut. Aber ihnen "blind" zu vertrauen sollte man auch nicht. Es heißt aber auf jeden Fall, dass    *ich*     die Therapieentscheidung verstehe und mit trage, also auch für sie verantwortlich bin. 

@Andi:
Danke für Deinen Zuspruch und ich wünsche natürlich auch Dir einen guten Weg. 
Boro R habe ich mir angeschaut, sieht klasse aus bei ihm. Er hat die erste Pause auch schon nach einem Jahr begonnen (macht Hoffnung), seine Pause betrug 36 Monate, dass ist extrem gut (wenn ich da annähernd hin komme mache ich eine Party!!!), und sein zweiter Zyklus sieht auch gut aus, wobei ich persönlich das LNRH-Analogon auch wieder nehmen würde. In diesem Zusammenhang habe ich vorhin diese Dissertation aus dem Jahre 2008 gefunden, in dem einleitend einiges zur IADT steht, darüber hinaus sehr viel zu Bicalutamid. Habe sie nur überflogen, behandelt die Verordnung von Bicatulamid im Zeitraum 2000 - 2003 unter verschiedenen Aspekten.

Natürlich sind die Anmerkungen erlaubt.
Zu 2. Ich meine natürlich osteolytische Metastasen (danke für die fachliche Korrektur, dieser Hinweis geht auch an Hans-J), wobei bei mir die osteoplastischen auch reichlich vorhanden sind. Die Krux bei mir mit den Osteolysen ist, dass ausgerechnet der LWK 4 massiv betroffen ist. Bei LW 4/5 ist bei mir die Bandscheibe schon fast nicht mehr da, eigentlich müsste bei meiner Beschwerdelage (das linke Bein schmerzt mittlerweile fast permanent, zwar nicht schmerzmittelreif, aber dafür um so nervender), dringend eine OP (künstliche Bandscheibe mit zusätzlicher Versteifung) gemacht werden, die aber zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch nicht möglich ist, da die Orthopäden im UKM Angst haben, die Befestigungen halten im LWK 4 nicht. Morgen habe ich die Knochendichtemessung, ich hoffe darauf, dass die Werte gut sind, dann kann ich etwa für das Jahresende in diese Richtung (OP) denken.
Dass Zometa hinsichtlich der Osteolysen wirkt, kann ich bestätigen, die Kontrolluntersuchungen am LWK 4 und am r. Oberarm waren sehr positiv, wenn auch der Knochenschwund dort noch ziemlich heftig ist.

Zu 1.
Ich kann dazu nur wiedergeben, was mir der Doc vom Prostatakarzinomzentzrum des UKM gesagt hat: es soll Hinweise geben, dass für Biculatamid 150 mg dieser Verdacht existiert, man soll bei Langzeittherapie dies im Auge behalten. Eine weitere ERklärung, warum das so ist, hat er nicht gegeben. Heute habe ich dazu noch das hier gefunden, ist aber aus dem Jahr 2003. 

Alternative Medikamente zur Hormontherapie bzw. bei hormonrefraktärem Stadium: MDV3100 sprach dieser Arzt auch an,, es sei sehr vielversprechend, was die jetzige Studie schon an Ergebnissen habe. Dazu später Abiraterone oder eventuell Alpharadin. Wichtig für mich, bis dahin ohne größere Probleme zu kommen, aber ich werde mich jetzt einfach an Boro R orientieren, dann funktioniert das schon.




> Zu Deiner Entscheidung der Intermittierung, würde ich zustimmen. Habe das selbst auch vor, ab Jan-2011


Ich denke, auch Dein Entschluss ist richtig. Ich persönlich würde ja nicht solange warten, meine Gründe kennst Du (siehe auch im Abschnitt zu Hans-J), aber das sind meine und Deine werden für Dich ähnlich wichtig sein. Also: das passt schon.

Eine ganz persönliche Sache: Du nimmst Bor. Kannst Du mir Deine Erfahrung mal in einer PN schildern? Meine Ärzte kennen das nicht, meine Apotheke auch nicht, ich bekam den Hinweis auch schon von anderer Stelle (RalfDM).

@Hans-J:
Auch Dir erstmal Dank für den Zuspruch. Ich sehe, dass Deine IADT gut läuft. Wünsche Dir dazu alles Gute.

An Chemo denke ich zurzeit gar nicht mehr. Ich hatte reichlich psychische Probleme, versuche mich deshalb nur auf die akut anstehenden Sachen zu konzentrieren. Deshalb, erst wenn dieser Punkt wirklich relevant wird, werde ich mir weitergehende Gedanken dazu machen. 
Nach Aussage meiner Ärzte, und ich halte das PCa-Zentrum um Prof. Hertle (Direktor) und Prof. Semjonow (stellv. Direkttor) für äußerst kompetent, besteht für mich kein Anlass, über die anderen, nicht hormondefinierten Krebsmarker, nachzudenken. Die Hormontherapie hat, wenn auch verzögert, voll angeschlagen. Der pathologische Befund weist auf ein mäßig differenziertes Adenokarzinom hin (Gleason 3 + 4). Die Prostata ist um die Hälfte des Ausgangsvolumen geschrumpft. Wie schon oben erwähnt, warum sollte ich meine Psyche dann jetzt damit belasten, was, an anderer Stelle ja schon ausgiebig diskutiert, eher striitig ist (Ploidbestimmung). Ich verfolge das Thema sehr interessiert, aber mehr auch nicht.




> D.h. du fährst eine Mono AHT mit einem LHRH.
> Dann ist das Ergebnis wirklich nicht schlecht.


Das ist so nicht richtig. Ich habe Mono angefangen, aber im Februar auf LHRH und Antiandrogen gewechselt, beim Bicalutamid anfangs sogar mit 150 mg (wollte sehen, ob der PSA nicht doch noch runtergeht, auch wenn LHRH nicht mehr wirkt). Ist ja dann doch alles in die richtige Bahn gelaufen.
Jetzt noch klassisch mit LHRH und Bicalutamid 50 mg.

IADT: 


> Hier habe ich folgendes gemacht und den Zeitpunkt der Unterbrechnung mitbestimmt.
> 
> Wenn der Nadir nicht erreicht wird und der PSA 5x in Folge sich um den  gleichen Wert einpendelt, ging auch mein Onkologe mit mir einig, dass  kein weiterer Abfall mehr erfolgen wird. Dann raus aus der AHT und eine  mögliche, *verkürzte* Option für eine weitere Runde AHT wahren.


Hier weiche ich deutlich von den allgemeinen Empfehlungen (z.B. Prof Tunn) ab: der Nadir dürfte bei mir noch nicht erreicht sein. Ich begründe dies einerseits mit dem schlechten Knochenzustand und andererseits damit, dass, wenn man mit der Unterbrechung wartet, bis der PSA wieder steigt, die ersten Anfäge eines hormonresitenten Stadiums möglicherweise schon vorliegen. Da in diesem Bereich nichts gesichert ist, bleibt in fast jeder Richtung die Spekulation. Ich spekuliere halt in meine Richtung.
Da auch Du einen Hinweis auf eine etwas höhere Wiederaufnahmegrenze für den PSA-Wert gibst, fühle ich mich in meinem Denken bestätigt, diese Grenze bei 10-20 ng/ml für mich zu definieren. Aber bis dahin ist ja noch viel Zeit und vielleicht gibt es dann andere Erkenntnisse. 




> Diese aber nicht sofort wieder nach der IAHT Pause beginnen, sondern wenn, dann mit einem anderen LHRH.


Dazu würde ich gerne mehr erfahren! Woher hast Du diese Erkenntnis? Ich habe nichts dergleichen bezüglich der IADT gefunden, klingt aber interessant.




> Aber merke dir, deine Krebszellen haben sich die vernichtenden  Substanzen wohl gemerkt und lassen sich nicht mehr so einfach von diesen  beeindrucken. Sie wollen überleben, tarnen, verändern sich um Apoptose  zu entkommen.


Tja, das ist irgendwie tückisch mit diesen Krebszellen: sie tun alles, um sich solange zu vermehren, bis man stirbt, nur dann sind sie aber auch hin. Irgendwie nicht besonders intelligent. Vielleicht kommt man ihnen auch nur deshalb so schlecht bei, weil bei dieser Strategie eigentlich kein vernünftiges Konzept zu erkennen ist. 
Aber Fatalismus mal beiseite: 
Ich werde alle erdenkliche vernünftigen Wege nutzen, weil auch ich "überleben" will! Was auch heißt, dass ich die mir nicht schlüssigen Wege weglasse. Ich habe nur eine begrenzte Form von Energie, sowie es nur begrenzte Formen von Therapie gibt. Mein Part ist, zu entscheiden, wie viel ich für welche Therapie einsetze. Und ich nehme für mich, aber auch nur für mich, heraus, solange es funktioniert, bin ich auf dem richtigen Weg!
Ich denke, dass ein ganz gehöriger Anteil an der Entstehung von Krebs Stressfaktoren zuzuordnen ist. Umgekehrt dürfte es vielleicht dann auch zum Therapieerfolg beitragen, wenn mann es schafft, diese Stressfaktoren zu eliminieren. Daran arbeite ich hauptsächlich und ich denke, auch da bin ich auf einem guten Weg.

Nochmals vielen Dank für Euer Feed-Back. Und alles erdenklich Gute für "Euren" Therapieweg.

Detlev

P.S.: gelegentlich berichte ich dann weiter!

----------


## Anonymous3

> ...wenn ich da annähernd hin komme mache ich eine Party!!!...


Detlev, da sind wir dann hoffentlich alle eingeladen?! Ich trinke Jever - Alkoholfrei natürlich!

Andi

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Detlef/Forum,

ich muß noch etwas Geradebiegen, was du wahrscheinlich falsch intepretiert hast.




> Da auch Du einen Hinweis auf eine etwas höhere Wiederaufnahmegrenze für den PSA-Wert gibst, fühle ich mich in meinem Denken bestätigt, diese Grenze bei 10-20 ng/ml für mich zu definieren.


Meine Ausführung war:




> Beim metastasierten PCa sollte man acht geben und die Dauer der Intermittierungsphase *( OFF-Phase* ) nicht überziehen. 
> Ich hatte die Dauer ca. 12 Monate und unter Proscar meinen PSA künstlich gedrückt. Bei einem PSA von ca. 4ng/ml zeigten sich im Pet 2 Knochenmetastasen. 
> 
> Das läßt Rückschlüsse zu, ab wann - oder welchem PSA - wieder begonnen werden sollte. Da du ebenfalls von Anfang an Metastasen vorliegen hattest, gelten andere Maßstäbe als die von Seiten der Ärtzeschaft vorgetragenen.
> Hier wurde auch bei mir von 2 - 10ng/ml ausgeführt. Die letztliche Entscheidung liegt beim mündigen Patienten.


Also genau umgekehrt.

Frühzeitiger Intervenieren, wenn ein Erhaltungsmedikament beibehalten wird:

Für eine beginnende Metastasierung können die Marker PINP, I-CTP wichtige erste Hinweise geben. Diese haben einen Vorlauf von einigen Monaten, bis erste Metastasen feststellbar sind. Das sollte der Onkologe wissen.




> Dazu würde ich gerne mehr erfahren! Woher hast Du diese Erkenntnis? Ich habe nichts dergleichen bezüglich der IADT gefunden, klingt aber interessant.


Diese Aussage beruht auf die Untersuchungen und Veröffentlichungen von Strum/Scholz/Leibowitz. Hierzu gibt es keine gesicherte Erkenntnis oder Studien. ( Resistenzenbildung )

Mein letzter Satz steht dazu unmittelbar im Zusammenhang:




> Aber merke dir, deine Krebszellen haben sich die vernichtenden Substanzen wohl gemerkt und lassen sich nicht mehr so einfach von diesen beeindrucken. Sie wollen überleben, tarnen, verändern sich um Apoptose zu entkommen.


 
Weiterhin viel Glück
Hans-J.

----------


## Detlev vK

Hallo Hans-J., hallo Forum!

@Hans-J.

Vielen Dank für Deine Anmerkung.

Wenn ich Dich jetzt richtig verstehe, meinst Du, dass ich unter der Option mit der Erhaltungstherapie (Finasterid) den Grenzwert zum Wiedereinstieg in die Therapie eher niedriger (um 4 ng/ml) wählen sollte als unter der Option ohne Erhaltungstherapie (10-20 ng/ml). Dies würde ja dann zu der Aussage des Arztes vom Protatakrebszentrum Münster passen. Aber ich werde dazu auch meinen Urologen befragen. Hoffentlich kennt er sich da etwas aus. Und dann auch gleich zu der Theorie des LHRH-Analogon-Wechsels.
Wie ja schon geschrieben kenne ich nur eine Aussage von Prof. Tunn. Hier ein Zitat von Wolfhard D. Frost, SHG-Leiter in Bielefeld, aus einem Mitschrieb eines Vortrages von Prof. Tunn anlässlich eines Urologenkongress 2009 in Dresden:
"_Der Schwellenwert für den Wiedereinsatz der Hormontherapie sei dann indiziert, wenn Anzeichen einer klinischen Progression bestehen. Ansonsten nennt Prof. Tunn folgende Werte: 
Bei Patienten mit M1 bei einem PSA von 10-20 ng/ml  
Bei Patienten mit M0 bei einem PSA von 6 bis 15 ng/ml
bei lokal fortgeschrittenem PCa und PSA-Rezidiv nach kurativer Therapie  bei einem PSA von >3 ng/ml_"




> Für eine beginnende Metastasierung können die Marker PINP, I-CTP  wichtige erste Hinweise geben. Diese haben einen Vorlauf von einigen  Monaten, bis erste Metastasen feststellbar sind. Das sollte der Onkologe  wissen.


Den Hinweis verstehe ich nicht ganz. Ich habe bereits im halben Körper Metastasen, wie sollen diese Marker da noch etwas aussagen? Zumal, wie ich jetzt festgestellt habe (dazu weiter unten mehr), die Metastasen sich doch weiter ausbreiten, wenn auch sehr langsam und in nur in bestimmten Teilen.

@Forum
Und damit bin ich dann an für mich etwas negativere Punkte angekommen.

Gestern war ich zur Knochendichte Messung - nach QCT - bei meiner bisherigen radiologischen Praxis mit Standart-Messung von 3 Lendenwirbeln.

Ergebnis: *Es konnte kein Ergebnis ermittelt werden.* Die Radiologin gibt an, dass die massive Durchsetzung mit Metastasen kein vernünftiges Messergebnis zulassen, da deren Struktur eine zu hohe Dichte signalisiert und so die normalen Bereiche nicht richtig berechnet werden können.
Ich bin also so schlau wie vorher. 
Was mich besonders ärgert: der Praxis sind meine Befunde beaknnt, insbesondere auch der massive Metastasenbefall an der Wirbelsäule, es hätte von vornherein mit einer anderen Methode und an einer anderen Stelle (nach DEXA am Oberschenkelhals) gemessen werden müssen.
Also werde ich jetzt wieder Kontakt mit der Uniklinik in Münster aufnehmen und die Messung dort machen lassen.

Der zweite schlechte Punkt ist, dass ich mir bei dieser Gelegenheit den schriftlichen Befund aus den Kontrolluntersuchungen CT und Röntgen in Bezug auf die Wirksamkeit der Strahlentherapie abgeholt habe. Ursprünmglich sollte mir der Befund geschickt werden, ist irgendwie untergegangen, und aufgrund der mündlichen Aussage der Radiologin direkt nach den Untersuchungen, es sehe relativ gut aus, habe ich mir dann Zeit gelassen, der Befund schien ja nicht so wichtig. Gestern war also diser Zeitpunkt.
Ergebnis: *Der schriftliche Befund ist eher negativ*: 
der rechte Oberarm zeigt kaum ein Ansprechen auf die Strahlentherapie, es hat sich nicht gebessert, die Corticalis am Oberarmschaft istt weiterhin massiv ausgedünnt, eine zunehmende Sklerosierung ist nicht zu erkennen;
ähnlich sieht es an der Wirbelsäule aus. Zwar ist eine vermehrte Randsklerotisierung der dort vorhandenen 16mm im Duchmesser großen Osteolys zu beobachten, aber gleichzeitig ist auch eine vermehrte Inhomogenität dieses Wirbelkörpers sowie der restlichen im Untersuchungsgebiet anzumerken, besonders der LWK 3 als deutlich strahlentransparenter.

Beide Sachen lassen mich daran denken, die radiologische Praxis zu wechseln. Professoneller Umgang mit mir als Patienten stufe ich anders ein.

Meine positive Einstellung der letzten Zeit hat einen kleinen Dämpfer erfahren. Unterkriegen werde ich mich davon aber nicht lassen. Die IADT werde ich trotzdem beginnen und die Verlaufskontrollen des Knochenstatus im Spätherbst abwarten, aber dann auch sehr ernst nehmen.

Viele Grüße an alle

Detlev

----------


## Detlev vK

Hallo Forum,

den heutigen Tag möchte ich zum Anlass nehmen, einen reinen "psychischen" Bericht zu meiner Krankengeschichte einflechten zu lassen.

Am 5.8.2009 (also heute vor genau einem Jahr), eröffnete mir der Leiter einer radiologischen Praxis in Ahlen (Münsterland), dass sich in meiner Wirbelsäule Metastasen befinden würde. 
Ich war wegen schon länger andauernder Bandscheibenbeschwerden und damit verbundenen starken Schmerzen dort zum MRT, welches mein Hausarzt nach gut 10 wöchiger Behandlung endlich angefordert hatte. Ich hatte bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt nichts anderes im Kopf, als dass endlich etwas gefunden wird, was die Schmerzen rechtfertigt. Und dabei dachte ich ausschließlich an die bereits zweimal operierte Bandscheibe und deren orthopädischen Zustand. Ich hatte mich sogar schon gedanklich darauf eingestellt, dass der Befund eine weitere Operation notwendig macht.

Als der Radiologe mich in sein Sprechzimmer bat, die für mich angefertigte CD zum MRT schon in der Hand, überlegte ich schon, wann denn der für mich günstigste Termin für die OP sei. So sehr hatte mich seine ernste Mimik und sein Kopfschütteln zwischendurch in diese Richtung denken lassen. Das "Sie haben keinen Bandscheibenvorfall und auch sonst kann ich nichts erkennen, was auf Probleme mit der Bandscheibe hinweist" hielt ich zunächst für eine falsche Beurteilung und ich intervenierte sofort heftigst: "Ich kenne doch die Symptomatik, das muss etwas sein. Ich bin bereits zweimal dort operiert worden, vieleicht ist es diesmal ja nur sehr klein. Ich bilde mir die Schmerzen doch nicht ein. Vielleicht ist ja auch der Spinalkanal zu eng." Ich wollte zu Verstehen geben, dass ich mich auskannte.
Aber er schüttelte nur den Kopf und blieb ganz höflich. "Nein daher kommt es nicht. Aber Sie haben über die gesamte Wirbelsäule eine sehr diffuse Signalgebung, besonders deutlich aber am 4. Lendenwirbel. Meines Erachtens sind dies Metastasen eines Tumors, Sie sollten dies schleunigst abklären."

In diesem Moment war nur noch Nebel um mich herum. Das weitere Gespräch (Hausarzt, Befund per Fax etc.) war irgendwie weit weg von mir, auch wenn ich mich noch an alles sehr genau erinnern kann. Mit einem großen Umschlag mit zwei Blättern diverser MRT-Aufnahmen und der CD in der Hand verließ ich die Praxis. Zunächst kreisten meine Gedanken ausschließlich um den LWK 4: 'Metastasen dort, die könne man doch bestimmt wegoperieren, da kann man stattdessen einen Cage (Metallkäfig) reinmachen', und ähnliches. Meine Lebensgefährtin wartete im angrenzenden Krankenhauscafe auf mich. Ich musste zweimal schlucken, bevor ich ihren fragenden Blick beantworten konnte. Erst im nachfolgenden Gespräch mit ihr fiel mir dann auf, dass der Radiologe von allen im MRT abgebildeten Wirbeln gesprochen hatte. Meine bis dahin von gedanklichem Aktionismus geprägte Zuversicht, es gäbe operative Möglichkeiten, zerplatzte wie die berühmte Seifenblase und ich blickte meine Lebensgefährtin entsetzt an: "Was jetzt". Die Rückfahrt verlief mehr oder weniger schweigsam.

Die restliche Geschichte der Diagnostik und der Therapieentscheidung lässt sich auf myprostate.eu nachlesen.

Insgesamt hatte ich vier Schockphasen: 
Die Nachricht des Radiologen - eher difus; die Bekanntgabe des PSA-Wertes von 283 ng/ml mit dem hochgradigen Verdacht auf ein Prostatakarzinom - sehr ernüchternd; das Ergebnis des Knochenszintigramms - der reinste Horror; der Hinweis auf Bruchgefährdungen in der Wirbelsäule und am Arm - es kommt auch alles zusammen.
Dass es nicht mehr operabel wäre, nahm ich eher hilflos zur Kenntnis. Dass die Biopsie nur noch Formsache sei, leuchtete mir irgendwie ein, obwohl ich bis dahin nichts medizinisches vom PCa wusste. Dass es nur noch eine palliative Behandlungsmöglichkeit gäbe, passte irgendwie zu meinen bisherigen Schicksalschlägen. Dass mir die Ärzte die Entscheidung der Therapie irgendwie abnahmen, weil es nur noch diese Art der Therapie in meinem Fall gäbe, fand ich sogar gut.

In den Tagen im Krankenhaus versuchte ich es positiv zu sehen, ohne dass ich irgendwie so etwas wie Hoffnung verspürte. Noch am folgenden Wochenende versprachen meine Lebensgefährtin und ich uns, so schnell wie möglich heiraten zu wollen. Ich denke, ihre Absicht bestand darin, mir zu zeigen, dass sie zu mir hält und dass sie Hoffnung hat, meine Absicht bestand vorrangig darin, ihr als meine Frau einen einfacheren Umgang mit Ärzten, Banken, Verwaltungen etc. zu emöglichen. Dass unsere Liebe zueinander diesen Schritt irgenwann als Ziel hatte, war als Grundvoraussetzung irgendwie implizit, kam bei mir zu diesem Zeitpunkt aber nur wage ins Bewusstsein. 

Ich brauchte gut drei Wochen, um mein Schicksal in die eigene Hand nehmen zu können. Allerdings machten mir depressive Stimmungen immer wieder deutlich, dass ich noch weit davon entfernt war, wirklich an eine Zukunft zu glauben. Erst spät im weiteren Verlauf habe ich dann festgestellt, dass genau dieses Ansinnen, an eine Zukunft glauben zu wollen, sie irgendwo für mich greifbar machen zu wollen, mich auch immer wieder in neue Depressionen gleten ließen. Der absolute Tiefpunkt kam Ende Januar, als nach ein paar ausgefallenen PSA-Messungen festgestellt wurde, dass sich dieser seit Oktober nicht mehr verbessert hatte. Es gab einige sehr "wache" Nächte, in denen ich einfach aufgeben wollte.

Es war meine Frau, die mich aus diesem Tief herausholte. Und die Entscheidung, die schon seit einiger Zeit laufende Psychotherapie umzustellen von der Ursachenforschung für meine depressive Anfälligkleit und den damit verbundenen Übungen zur Vermeidung auf eine völlig anders gelagerte Bewertung des täglichen Erlebens. Statt der Suche nach Hoffnung und einer Zukunft begann ich damit, die Zukunft mit jedem neuen Tag zu leben. Ich wurde mit den folgenden Wochen wesentlich gelassener und ausgeglichener; ich behaupte, ich habe jetzt einen Zustand, wie ich ihn vorher nie in meinem Leben hatte. Es gibt fast nichts mehr, was mich noch aufregt. Jeden Abend denke ich darüber nach, welche schönen Momente es wieder gegeben hat. Und ich bin mir sicher, dass ich keine "Zukunft" mehr und die Hoffnung daran brauche, sie wird einfach für mich kommen.

Ich glaube auch, dass diese geänderte Einstellung zu meinem Leben einen Teil dazu beigetragen hat, dass sich die Therapie so positiv gestaltet. Es hat sehr lange gebraucht, diesen Weg für mich zu finden.

Ich denke, so schrecklich sich die Nachricht für mich auch darstellt, war es insgesamt kein schlechtes Jahr für mich. Eher sogar das Gegentteil. Ja, es war ein gutes Jahr. Ich bin ein anderer, viel ausgeglichenerer Mensch geworden. Die Beziehung zu meiner Frau, aber auch zu meinen Kindern und zu meinen Freunden hat eine ganz andere Qualität bekommen. Mein Leben hat eine andere Qualität bekommen. In gewisser Hinsicht bin ich für diese Erkenntnis dankbar.

Der Krebs wird von mir nicht akzepitiert! Aber ich denke, ich habe  gelernt, mit ihm zu leben. Ich kämpfe gegen ihn, aber es geht nicht um  Gewinnen oder Verlieren, sondern einfach darum, nicht aufzugeben, das  Leben zu erleben.

Allen hier im Forum einen "guten" Weg

Detlev

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo Detlev,
 
  ein mutmachender Jahresrückblick für Mitstreiter mit einem weit fortgeschrittenen PK und eine beeindruckende Schilderung der psychischen Metamorphose.
 
  Zitat Detlev:
  Ich glaube auch, dass diese geänderte Einstellung zu meinem Leben einen Teil dazu beigetragen hat, dass sich die Therapie so positiv gestaltet. Es hat sehr lange gebraucht, diesen Weg für mich zu finden.
 
  Ich denke, so schrecklich sich die Nachricht für mich auch darstellt, war es insgesamt kein schlechtes Jahr für mich. Eher sogar das Gegenteil. Ja, es war ein gutes Jahr.Ich bin ein anderer, viel ausgeglichenerer Mensch geworden.
 
 
  Als ich diese Zeilen las, kam mir eine Aussage von Clemens Kuby in den Sinn, www.clemenskuby.de => Visionen: Wenn wir so weit sind, hat die Krankheit ihre Funktion verloren und geht, löst sich auf.
 
  Möge sich diese kühne Vision erfüllen, wünscht Dir 
 
GeorgS

----------


## Detlev vK

Hallo Forum,

erster kleiner Zwischenbericht zu meiner im August begonnenen ersten Pause im Rahmen der von mir favorisierten IADT:
PSA am 12.10.10: 0,2 ng/ml, dazu im Aug. 0,1 und im Sept. deutlich < 0,1 (laut Labor nicht messbar).

Mit der Entscheidung zur IADT hatte ich mir fest vorgenommen, mich nicht selber durch irgendeine Erwartung an diese Pause unter Druck setzen zu wollen. Ich wollte im Grunde alle theoretisch möglichen Entwicklungen gelassen sehen. Eigentlich waren mit dem Urologen statt der monatlichen Messungen auch ein 3-monatiger Rhythmus vereinbart gewesen.

Man(n) kann sich als Betroffener offensichtlich gedanklich nicht so einfach von der Materie lösen. Als mir am Freitag das Ergebnis der am Mittwoch bei der monatlichen Zometa-Infusion entnommenen Blutprobe zugemailt wurde, war ich dann doch schon etwas überrascht und - zugegeben - auch enttäuscht. Insgeheim hatte ich dann doch wohl gehofft, der PSA-Anstieg innerhalb der Pause würde sich nicht so schnell und nicht so deutlich abspielen. Denn anschließend gingen mir sofort irgendwelche (wilden) Entwicklungen durch den Kopf und mit Excel hatte ich dann genauso schnell ziemlich viele theoretisch mögliche Tendenzen durchgespielt. Und dabei vergessen, dass sich der Tumor doch sehr individuell entwickelt und viel davon abhängt, dass man(n) ruhig an die Sache herangehen sollte und hektik nur störend ist. 

Erst jetzt, gute zwei Tage später, habe ich zu meiner mir vor zwei Monaten verordneten Gelassenheit gefunden. Denn, egal wie viele Gedanken ich mir zu meinem persönlichen Verlauf auch mache, einen Einfluss auf das nächste Messergebnis wird es nicht haben. Es reicht völlig, wenn ich mich an die von mir mit meinem Arzt entwickelten individuell geltenden zu Beginn der IADT definierten Grenzbereiche halte:
Wiedereinstieg in die ADT bei 
- 5 ng/ml, wenn der PSA sehr schnell steigt, 
- 10 ng/ml, wenn es eine langsame Entwicklung gibt, und
- 20 ng/ml, wenn der PSA-Anstieg sich sehr langsam verhalten sollte.

Das einzige, was ich aus der aktuellen Entwicklung für mich neu definiere, ist, bei der jetzt noch praktizierten monatlichen Messung zu bleiben und den nächsten Wert im November zum Anlass zu nehmen, um über den Rhythmus erneut nachzudenken.

Bis demnächst und allen Forumsteilnehmern alles erdenklich Gute

Detlev

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Detlef,




> Wiedereinstieg in die ADT bei 
> - 5 ng/ml, wenn der PSA sehr schnell steigt, 
> - 10 ng/ml, wenn es eine langsame Entwicklung gibt, und
> - 20 ng/ml, wenn der PSA-Anstieg sich sehr langsam verhalten sollte.


İn Anbetracht deiner Situation würde ich keine Ableitung - wie oben - vornehmen.
Sondern den Wiedereinstieg von CGA, PSA, SPP= saure Prostata Phosphotase anhaengig machen.

Das kann evtl. auch schon bei einem PSA um 4ng/ml der Fall sein.

Bei bestehender ossaerer Metastasierung gelten deine indiviuellen Regeln, die von den Tumormarker abhaengen.
Das ein zeitnahes Monitoring - max. mind. 1 Monatskontrolle - nötig ist dürfte jedem klar sein.

Solange du in der Off-Phase bist, kann sich der CGA normalisieren, keine Hormonsensibilitaet bilden. 
Aber auch das rechte Augenmass für den Wiedereinstieg nicht verpassen und evtl. auch nur einmal mit einer kurzen Anti-Androgentherapie intervenieren, anstatt wieder mit einer AHT.

Warum hast du nie den CGA bestimmen lassen?

Freundliche Grüsse aus der verregneten Türkei
Hans-J.

----------


## Detlev vK

Hallo Hans-J.

danke für Deine Stellungnahme. Ich werde natürlich trotz meines individuellen Fahrplanes auch auf andere Hinweise achten, die einen Einstieg in die ADT (2 oder 3 weiß ich noch nicht genau) notwendig machen, z.B. weitere Metastasenbildung. Dies hatte ich in meiner Darstellung großzügig als vorausgesetzt gesehen und mich da rein auf die PSA-Betrachtung bezogen. Und ich möchte an dieser Stelle ausdrücklich noch hinzufügen: mein Fahrplan! Ich gebe keinerlei Empfehlung zur Nachahmung, sehe ihn aber durchaus Diskussionswürdig und bin für jede Wortmeldung dankbar.

Deinen Hinweis auf SPP habe ich nicht ganz verstanden. Laut BPS-/Kisp Forum-Extrakt folgende Erklärung zur SPP 


> _Bevor     das PSA entdeckt und Mess-Assays dafür marktfähig waren,     war die SPP der urologische Blutmarker für eventuellen     Prostatakrebs. Nach dem Übergang auf das zuverlässigere     PSA geriet das Messen der SPP aus der Mode; viele  wenn nicht     die meisten  Labors machen es nicht mehr.__Der SPP-Test bei     der Krebsdiagnose und nach einer Therapie ist aber nützlich, um     das Risiko für eine systemische Erkrankung bzw. für ein     PSA-Rezidiv nach einer lokalen Maßnahme vorhersagen zu können._


 Ich denke, systemischer als bei mir läßt es sich eh nicht feststellen, um Rezidive muss ich mir keinen "Kopf" machen.

Die Frage nach dem 


> Warum hast du nie den CGA bestimmen lassen?


 ist da schon eher für mich nicht so einfach zu beantworten. Ich habe viele der Beiträge hier im Forum, die die CGA Messung propagieren, gelesen Und auch die Beiträge, die sich mit dem Tumorstatus bei hohen PSA-Anfangswerten (Diagnosezeitpunkt) beschäftigen. Soweit ich dies für mich filtern konnte (ich schließe nicht aus, dass ich es subjektiv betrachtet habe), wurde für solche PCa eher eine anfängliche hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit auf ein gutes Ansprechen auf die ADT vorhergesagt und die hormonunanbhängigen Tumoranteile als zunächst sehr gering eingestuft. In diesem Stadium dürfte der CGA grundsätzlich eher im normalen Bereich liegen. Des Weiteren hat bisher jeder meiner Ärzte (zwei Urologen / drei verschieden Uro-Onkologen) unabhängig darauf hingewiesen, dass erst mir dem Hinweis auf Hormonresistens der CGA relevant werden könnte.

Daher war ich aus meiner Überzeugung heraus eher unsicher, ob der CGA notwendig wird. Tatsächlich habe ich aber den CGA trotzdem erstmals und bisher einmalig am 10.8.2010 angefordert (+ NSE), durch einen Hörfehler bei der Sprechstundenhilfe / dem Labor wurde stattdessen CEA (= 1,30 ng/ml) und NSE (= 15,9 ng/ml) ermittelt. Da beide Werte im unauffälligen Bereich liegen, sehe ich den CGA im Moment noch relativ gelassen, werde die Diskussion um die weiteren Tumormarker nichts desto trotz aufmerksam und interessiert verfolgen.

Den größeren Zeitraum im PSA-Monitoring hatte ich mit dem Urolgen besprochen, um mir etwas mehr den Druck raus zu nehmen, ständig mit dem doch ziemlich schliemen Stadium meiner Erkrankung konfrontiert zu sein. Ich denke, alleine bei der monatlichen Zometa-Infusion dann mal nicht das Blut in das Probenröhrchen fließen zu sehen, weil es nicht unbedingt nötig ist, macht schon eine ganz andere Stimmungslage. Ich bin da für jedes Hilsmittel dankbar, dass mich die Situaion ein wenig vergessen lässt. Dass es jetzt nicht anders geht ist mir voll bewusst, und erst wenn sich im weiteren Verlauf entgegen der letzten Messung dann ein Trend für eine langsame PSA-Etwicklung abzeichnet, wird der zeitraum vergrößert. Dann aber auf jeden Fall!!!

Alles Gute

Detlev

----------


## Detlev vK

Hallo Forum,

gut 3 Monate sind jetzt schon wieder vergangen, drei Monate mehr, gut, bewusst und intensiv gelebt, aber auch wieder belastende, für ganz kurze Zeit sogar eine hochgradig aufregende Sache erlebt. Es scheint mittlerweile mein Schicksal geworden zu sein, niemals ganz zur Ruhe zu kommen. Deshalb versuche ich in diesem Bericht auch meine psychische Seite zu schildern, dazu dann unten mehr, aber alleine, dass ich mehr als eine Woche gebraucht habe, um dies schildern zu können, gibt mir Zeifel, die notwendige Gelassenheit und Ruhe aufzubringen und alles richtig zu bewerten.

Da ich im BPS-Forum schon den Bereich sehe, wo ich meine Erfahrung mit der Krankheit einerseits darstellen kann und andererseits wertvolle Hinweise bezüglich der Therapie sammeln und diskutieren kann, musste ich jetzt aufgrund der beschränkten Platzgröße im Profil meine PK-Historie etwas anders gestalten. Die Entwicklung der relevanten Werte habe ich rausgenommen und verweise dazu auf PIERROT's http://www.myprostate.eu/, ebenso habe ich dort die Historie wesentlich ausführlicher dargestellt. Leider gibt es im Profil keine Möglichkeit, mit direkten Links auf andere Portale zu verweisen. Ich habe deshalb im Profil die zur weiteren Verzweigung notwendigen Browseradressen (URL) für interessierte Forumnutzer in kompletter Form angegeben, ich denke, den meisten Forumnutzern ist bekannt, wie man diese Adressen in einem neuen Browserfenster öffnen kann (copy and paste).

Nun in Kurzform zu den zwischenzeitlichen Ereignissen:
Seit Dezember 2010 bin ich endlich schmerzfrei eingestellt, zwei ausführliche Beratungstermine in der Schmerzklinik des UKM MÜnster führten zu der jetzt aktuellen Medikation mit
Targin 10/5 mg morgens und abends
Lyrica 225 mg morgens und abends
Cymbalta 60 mg abends.

Kribbelparesin im linken Ringfinger und im linken kleinen Finger seit August 2010, neurologisch begutachtet im November und Dezember (MR-t) ergibt folgenden Befund:
ältere Deckplattenimpressionsfraktur des HWK 7, dürfte in 2008 oder 2009 aufgetreten sein, wurde von mir nicht bemerkt oder bewusst wahrgenommen, erschreckt mich zutiefst, wie marode die Knochenstruktur wohl ist.
Zwei leichte Bandscheibenvorfälle HWK 6/7 und HWK 7/BWK 1.
Nervenausgangseinengung C6, C7 beidseitig.
Behandlung: 7 Tage Cortison 100 mg, um Nervenentzündung als Ursache für die Paresin auszzuschließen --> Behandlung ohne Symtomänderung --> nächster Termin Mitte Februar

Anbruch der rechten unteren Rippe Ende Dezember 2010, ohne weitere Behandlung.

Ab Sonntag, dem 9.1.2011 dann für 5 Tage der absolute Horror!
Taubheitsgefühl rechte Gesichtshälfte mit zunehmender regionaler Ausbreitung, ab 10.1.2011 stationärer Aufenthalt in der Neurologie des UKM Münster bis zum 22.1.2011 wg. Diagnose und Therapieeinleitung.
Anfangsverdacht aufgrund der Symtomschilderung schon bei Aufnahme und dann Verdacht bestätigt am 12.1. durch Befund des MR-t vom 11.1.: Darstellung "einer leptomeningealen Tumormanifestation zuzuordnende Läsion der dorsolateralen Medulla oblongata rechts" (direkt Hirnstamm) --> Meningiosis carcinomatosa ==> *Verdacht Hirnmetastasen!!!*
Auf direkte Nachfrage beim Neurologen: alle durchgeführten Untersuchungen schließen Schlaganfall aus, Die Kontrasmittelanreicherung spricht für eine direkte Absiedlungen von Hirnmetastasen, eine Absiedlung von Knochenmetastasen ist so gut wie ausgeschlossen, da CT und MR-t in diesem Breich keine Knochenmetastasen wiedergeben. 
Meine nächste Frage beantwortet der Neurologe mit Kopfschütteln: *nein, keine OP mehr möglich,
einzige Option Chemotherapie!* 
Insbesondere auch für meine Frau bricht die Welt nun endgültig zusammen.
Am Donnerstag, den 13.1. folgt eine erste große Erleichterung. Im Liquor (Nervenwasser) der zwei Tage zuvor durchgeführten Lumbalpunktion lassen sich keine Tumorzellen nachweisen, ein Thorax-CT und zwei weitere Lumbalpunktionen innerhalb der nächsten 5 Tage ergeben dann am 20.1.:
*keine Tumorzellen im Liquor, wohl doch keine Hirnmetastase*, aber unerklärliche Entzündung mit V.a. Neurosarkoidose (lymphozytäre Pleozytose mit erhöhter CD4/CD8 T Zell-Ratio und Gesamteiweißerhöhung im Liquor) sowie kleiner Entzündungsherd in der Lunge (5 x 4 mm).
Noch am selben Tag eingeleitete Therapie: Kortison-Pulstherapie mit 250 mg Methylprednisolon für 3 Tage, dann 4 Wochen Kortison oral von 80 mg bis 20 mg pro Tag wöchentlich abnehmend.
Am 22.1. werde ich entlassen, am 24.1 wird noch eine Elektrophysiologie im UKM ambulant durchgeführt.
Keine Erklärung, woher die Entzündung kommen kann, das Stichwort "autoimmun" wird genannt.
Die Kontrollen mit Lumbalpunktion und erneuter Elektrophysiologie erfolgen am 17.2. im UKM

---

Hormontherapie IADT:
Die PSA-Entwicklung innerhalb meiner IADT ist jetzt mit 6,13 ng/ml auch in einem Bereich, wo für mich die definierte Grenze für den Wiedereinstieg in die ADT als erreicht gilt (siehe Bild).


Die farbigen Kästchen geben meine am möglichen PSA-Verlauf definierten Grenzen wieder (schneller Anstieg = rot, langsamer Anstieg = grün). Wie leicht zu erkennen ist, befindet sich mein tatsächlicher PSA-Verlauf an der Grenze zwischen rot und orange, zu dem lässt die PSA-VZ (hier) mit 0,07 für 2 Perioden für die nächste Messung einen Wert um die 12 - 13 ng/ml erwarten, und damit ist mein definierter Bereich überschritten ==> *Mitte Februar werde ich wieder in die Hormontherapie einsteigen.*
Ich werde nach intensiver Rücksprache mit meinem Urologen mit einer ADT 1 beginnen (LHRH = Leuprone®), um zu testen, inwieweit sich die Testosteronproduktion reduziert und davon abhängig der PSA wieder fällt. Sollte sich innerhalb der ersten 3 Monate kein zufriedenstellendes Ergebnis einstellen (monatliche Messungen), wird auf eine ADT 2 mit zusätzlich Bicalutamid 150 mg/Tag umgestellt, in der Diskussion noch offen ist die Option mit einer ADT 3 (zusätzlich Avodart®)

Fazit für die erste Pause in der IADT:
Dauer 6 Monate, in dieser Zeit keine Medikamente zur Hormonregulation = keine Erhaltungstherapie mit einem 5-alpha-Reduktasehemmer, die Nebenwirkungen wie starke Hitzewallungen, starke Schweißausbrüche, leichte Müdigkeit, leichte Mattheit, Libidoverlust, Ejakulation beim Orgasmus nach innen haben innerhalb der ersten 4 Monate komplett nachgelassen.
Natürlich hatte ich ganz tief im Hinterkopf die Hoffnung, dass die Pause etwas länger andauern könnte, aber im Hinblick auf die Ausgangslage bin ich trotzdem zufrieden: Die erste Phase der ADT hat mit einer kleinen Schwächephase ganz gut funktioniert, mein Ausgangs-PSA zur IADT war unter 0,1 ng/ml und in der OFF-Phase habe ich seit zwei Monaten keinerlei Nebenwirkungen aus der vorherigen ADT 2.

---

Psychische Situation:
An anderer Stelle in diesem Thread (#20 und #22) war ich schon auf meine psychische Situation eingegangen und hatte geschildert, wie ich versuche, mit der Krankheitssituation umzugehen.
Die weitere Entwicklung im August bis Dezember und natürlich jetzt im Januar lassen in mir starke Zweifel aufkommen, ob ich dieses Konzept wirklich so "locker" durchhalten kann, wie es sich in diesen Beiträgen liest.

Schon die Geschichte mit der Halswirbelsäule hat meine Energien, die ich in anderen Bereichen entwickelt hatte, stark gebremst, und alleine die Reflektion darüber, wie anfällig die psychische Seite doch ist, ließ mich niedergeschlagener sein als ich mir für meine Stabilität gewünscht hätte.

Das Ereignis jetzt im Januar hatte dann sehr leichtes Spiel. Zwar versuchte ich nach außen hin den "Super gelassenen Typ" zu spielen, innendrin war es völlig anders. War schon bei Aufnahme der Verdacht auf einen Tumorbefall im Hirn als wahrscheinlichste Variante genannt worden, war die Verdachtsbestätigung durch das MR-t die Horrorvision schlecht hin. Und was mich zusätzlich schaffte: Hirnmetastasen durch einen PCa sind sehr selten, ausgerecht bei mir hatte sich ein massiver Verdacht ergeben. Wieder ein Rückschlag, ein weiterer Punkt in sich immer fort abzeichnenden schlechten Ereignissen. Dabei wollte ich doch endlich zur Ruhe kommen, endlich dem Leben so begegnen, dass überwiegend positive Momente bleiben.
Die Stimmung an diesem Tag hätte schlechter nicht sein können. Ich wollte meiner Frau helfen, für die diese Nachricht selbst noch schlimmer war als für mich, aber es ging nicht. Ich war nicht in der Lage, sie zu trösten oder ihr Mut zu machen. Zwar war ja eine Behandlungsoption genannt worden, aber deren Heilungsmöglichkeit blieb mir zunächst verschlossen. In der Nacht hatte ich dann 1 - 2 Stunden, in denen ich sehr stark über ein Aufgeben nachgedachte und mir schien in diesen Phasen diese Lösungsoption als eine meinem Schicksal angemessene Variante: einfach mit den Therapien aufhören und abwarten, was kommt. Nicht mehr über weitere Schicksalsschläge, über weitere Krankheitssymtome und -befunde nachdenken und sie bewerten, sondern sie einfach zulassen, bis dann ein Ende erreicht wird.

Letztlich war es in dieser Nacht die schreckliche Erkenntnis, dass tief in mir eine latente Sehnsucht nach einem Ende bestand, was mich dann in die Realität zurückkehren ließ. Es begann die Phase, das ich dieses nicht zulassen kann, das es nicht meinen Vorstellungen von Verantwortung für meine Familie entsprach und das trotzt aller Schicksalschläge genügend bleiben würde, was das Leben interessant und schön werden läßt. Man muss sich nur darauf einlassen können, ich müsste mich darauf einlassen können.
Als die Nacht vorbei war, wusste ich, dass ich dies alles schaffen könnte. Ich würde eine Chemo machen und sie würde mir helfen. Ich würde stark sein und meiner Familie Mut machen können. Ich würde meiner Frau helfen, sich mit diesem Ereignis auseinander zu setzen zu können.

So war es dann schließlich auch. Dass sich das Horrorgespenst nach zwei weiteren Tagen dann aufzulösen begann, nun ja, es half sehr stark, den Alltag anzunehmen.

Als Erkenntnis aus diesen Tagen bleibt mir nur folgendes:
Mein Weg, die Krankheit von der mentalen Seite angehen zu wollen, scheint richtig zu sein, allerdings braucht es noch viel Geduld, da meine psychische Seite nach wie vor anfällig reagiert, und zwar anfälliger, als ich es mir wünsche. Ich habe registriert, dass ich sehr wohl alleine psychische Krisen bewältigen kann, ich habe aber auch registriert, dass meine bewusst formulierten Strategien nicht immer dem entsprechen, was mein Unterbewusstsein für mich hat. Hier muss ich lernen, dies zu akzeptieren und zuzulassen, damit dies später dann thematisiert werden kann.

Wie immer: Anmerkungen, Anregungen, Kritik, etc. sehr erwünscht.

Viele Grüße

Detlev

----------


## skipper

Hallo Detlev,
freue mich das sich der Verdacht nicht bestätigt hat und du deinen Kampfgeist wiedergefunden hast. Versuchst du durch Sport ( und seien es nur lange Spaziergänge) dein Immunsystem und die Psyche zu stärken. So oft es geht raus in die Natur .
Wünsche dir viel Kraft!
Viele Grüße
Skipper

----------


## spertel

Hallo Detlev

Ganz spontan bin ich wieder einmal erschrocken, was Du so ertragen mußt. In den Nachwirkungen Deines Beitrages werde ich dann wieder zornig, niemand weiss dann warum, wenn ich mit völlig banalen Problemen des Alltags belästigt werde, die im Vergleich dazu gar keine sind.

Deine tiefsinnigen Zeilen sind in jedem Fall eine große Bereicherung für dieses Forum und ich wünsche Dir alle Kraft der Welt, dies weiter erfolgreich durch zu stehen.

Bleib´tapfer !!

Reinhard

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Detlev,

was für Neuigkeiten, ich bin erschüttert und was ich niemals nehmen würde ist *Kortison,* denn das weiß ich von Stephen B. Strum MD Vorträgen in Planegg! Kortison ist nicht bei allen Krebsarten zum Vorteil!

Bitte lese doch mal diese Beiträge im KISP ich finde, daß diese für Dich einen wichtigen Hinweis sein sollten!

Lieber Detlev! Ich wünsche Dir und deiner Familie alles Gute

Helmut

----------


## Heribert

Lieber Detlev,




> keine Tumorzellen im Liquor, wohl doch keine Hirnmetastase, aber unerklärliche Entzündung mit V.a. Neurosarkoidose (lymphozytäre Pleozytose mit erhöhter CD4/CD8 T Zell-Ratio und Gesamteiweißerhöhung im Liquor) sowie kleiner Entzündungsherd in der Lunge (5 x 4 mm)


ich nehme an, dass Du bezüglich der lymphozytären Pleozytose schon gegooglet hast und die Möglichkeit eines Herpeszosterinfektes auch infrage kommt. Die einseitige Gesichtsparese ist hierfür typisch. Auch eine Borriliose kann Ursache dafür sein. Hast Du die Unterlagen von der Liquoruntersuchung studiert oder ist der Verdacht einer Neurosarkoidose zwingend?

Ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung. Auch diese schwere Hürde wirst Du mit Hilfe Deiner Familie meistern!

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

PS. @Helmut.2: So sehr Deine grundsätzliche Auffassung zu Kortison im Allgemeinen zu unterstützen ist, so bleibt bei einer akuten, massiven Entzündung von Nervenbahnen keine andere Wahl, dieses Medikament einzusetzen.

----------


## Detlev vK

Hallo Heribert, Helmut, Spertel, Skipper

herzlichen Dank für Eure Antworten und die Anteilnahme. Es ist schon irgendwie komisch: der PCa-Befund ist dramatisch, es häufen sich da ein paar Sachen, aber körperlich geht es mir gar nicht so schlecht. Ich muss zwar vorsichtig sein, aber richtige Bewegungseinschränkungen habe ich nicht.

@Skipper
Spazieren gehen, wenn ich Lust dazu habe. Eine Regelmäßigkeit habe ich noch nicht drin. Aber ich mache es immer häufiger, und die kleinen Erledigungen hier im Dorf immer spazierend. Radfahren, allerdings nicht im Winter: die Sturzgefahr ist mir zu hoch und mein Körper würde so etwas nicht mehr kompensieren können. Schwimmen -> leider zu selten, da ich dies nicht alleine machen möchte und meine Frau sich da leider sehr zurück hält, mich begleiten zu wollen.

@Helmut
Wie Heribert in seinem P.S. an Dich schon geschrieben hat: es gibt für mich keine Alöternative zu dem Prednisolon, und im Moment möchte ich mir gar nicht vorstellen, was sich für Konsequenzen in der Befundung ergeben, sollte die Kortisontherapie keine Verbesserung auf der Entzündungsseite ergeben bzw. sollte sich herausstellen, dass die Kontrastmittelanreicherung nicht auf einer Entzündung beruhen. Insofern hat die Behandlung des akuten Vorfalles absolut höhere Priorität als der PCa. 
Im Übrigen verweisen Deine Links auf die Medikation von Kortison in Verbindung mit Chemotherapie (die ich ja noch nicht mache) bzw. in Verbindung mit Strahlentherapie (die ich so nicht gemacht habe), also muss ich mir dann nicht ganz so viele Sorgen um das THema Kortison machen, da für eine Kortisonbehandlung alleine noch nicht nachgewiesen ist, dass es Einfluss auf die Tumorprogression hat.

@Heribert
der Verdacht auf Neurosarkoidose ist das, was so ziemlich als letztes (nach 10 Tagen Diagnostik), vor allem aus der dreimaligen Liquor-Analyse übrigblieb: "CD4/CD8 T Zell-Ratio deutlich erhöht (6:1)", "Liquorsediment mit deutlich lympho-monozytärer Reaktion"," Gesamteiweißerhöhung auf 1,2 - 1,4 g/l." 

Vom UKM wurde eine umfangreiche Erregerdiagnostik aus Serum und Liquor durchgeführt. Alle (darunter auch Borriliose) negativ bis auf VZV IgA-AK (ELISA)/VB = positiv (*V*aricella-*Z*oster-*V*irus = Windpocken-AK --> Herpesfamilie), wobei dies nur im Liquor positiv war und VZV IgM und VZV IgG wiederum negativ, Windpocken bei mir in der Kindheit aufgetreten sind und es keinerlei Anzeichen für eine Gürtelrose gibt. Zusätzlich wurde noch eine M. tuberculosis (Kultur/L) angelegt -> Ergebnis im März, obwohl (PCR/L) negativ und (Mikroskopie/L) kein Nachweis säurefester Stäbchen.

Die Neurologen im UKM rätzeln selber noch ein wenig. Das MR-t gibt eine Kontrasmittelanreicherung in der Medulla oblongata rechts aus (ich habe die Bilder vorliegen, sind eindeutig!). Die Taubheitssymptomatik in meinem Gesicht und ein wenig hängender Mundwinkel rechts sprechen für einen Befall/eine Entzündung des Trigeminusnerven und des Fazialisnerven, wobei diese im MR-t nicht dargestellt wird -> Zitat aus dem Befund: "Die Hypasthesie im rechten Trigeminusversorgungsgebiet kann nicht eindeutig hiermit korreliert werden - der N. trigeminus grenzt an die KM-Aufnehmende Struktur an, erscheint selbst morphologisch jedoch unauffällig."

Ich versuche jetzt, die Geschichte so zu nehmen, ohne mir weitere Gedanken darüber machen zu wollen, wo es herkommt. Zunächst einmal wichtig: keine Hirnmetastasen, alles andere ist nebensächlich. Im Moment denke ich sogar, dass ein dauerhaftes Taubheitsgefühl mir egal sein sollte (= endgültige Nervschädigung), solange sich da keine anderen Probleme abzeichnen. Ob ich in einem Jahr dann auch noch so denke, weiß ich allerdings nicht. Jetzt bin ich einfach nur froh, dass sich die Aufregung gelegt hat.

Herzliche Grüße

Detlev

----------


## Schorschel

> ...
> Als Erkenntnis aus diesen Tagen bleibt mir *nur* folgendes:
> Mein Weg, die Krankheit von der mentalen Seite angehen zu wollen, scheint richtig zu sein, allerdings braucht es noch viel Geduld, da meine psychische Seite nach wie vor anfällig reagiert, *und zwar anfälliger, als ich es mir wünsche*. Ich habe registriert, dass ich sehr wohl alleine psychische Krisen bewältigen kann, ich habe aber auch registriert, dass meine bewusst formulierten Strategien nicht immer dem entsprechen, was mein Unterbewusstsein für mich hat. Hier muss ich lernen, dies zu akzeptieren und zuzulassen, damit dies später dann thematisiert werden kann.
> ...
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Detlev


Lieber Detlev,

ich bin immer sehr beeindruckt von Deinen Beiträgen und finde es bitter zu lesen, was Du (und auch einige andere Mitstreiter) durchzumachen gezwungen sind. Ich bewundere Deinen Umgang mit all dem! Zu den medizinischen Aspekten Deiner Situation kann ich absolut nichts sagen; ich möchte nur kurz zum oben zitierten "psychischen Teil" Deines Beitrages Stellung nehmen.

Zunächst zum etwas resigniert klingenden "nur": Was Du anschließend fast entschuldigend an dieses einschränkende Wörtchen schreibst, ist etwas sehr Wichtiges, aus meiner Sicht sogar Fundamentales, was das Verhältnis von Verstand und Psyche und ihr permanentes Wechselspiel anbetrifft. Du beschreibst m.E. die ganz natürliche Interaktion zwischen diesen beiden Sphären. 

Du musst ohne jeden Zweifel die Krankheit "von der mentalen Seite angehen", denn Irrationalität ist bei so komplexen Dingen das letzte, was man braucht. Aber: Jede Deiner "Strategien" wurde längst von Deinem Unterbewusstsein inklusive aller emotionalen Implikationen dutzendfach hin- und hergewälzt, bevor Du sie in Deinem Bewusstsein überhaupt zum ersten Mal konkret ausformulieren darfst. 

Du meinst, dass Deine Psyche "nach wie vor anfällig reagiert"!! Vergiss' es - sie weiß viel früher viel mehr, als Dir bewusst ist. In Deinem Unterbewusstsein findet ununterbrochen (selbst wennn Du schläftst!) der existentiell wichtige und dringend notwendige Diskurs zwischen Deiner Psyche (Deinen Ängsten, Hoffnungen, Sorgen, Sehnsüchten, Verzweiflungen usw.usw.) und Deinem Verstand statt. 

Toll finde ich, dass Du den (vermeintlichen!) Aufruhr Deiner Psyche klar registrierst und Dich ihm offen stellst. Tätest Du Letzteres nicht, wäre das sehr schlecht, denn dann würdest Du Vieles einfach verdrängen - wie das sehr viele Mitstreiter tun (das Forum kennt viele solcher Beispiele).

Also vergiss' bitte Deinen Versuch, klar zu trennen zwischen "psychischen Krisen" und "bewusst formulierten Strategien" - wie sollte das denn gehen? Du kannst weder etwas "zulassen", noch "akzeptieren", schon gar nicht, damit "dies später dann thematisiert werden kann". All das ist in Deiner Psyche schon längst hundertfach passiert, wenn Du (vermeintlich zum ersten Mal) bewusst darüber nachdenkst.

Vertraue Deinen Instinkten (Deiner Psyche) und glaube bitte niemals, dass Du mit Deinem Verstand Deine Psyche austricksen kannst. Das klappt höchstens umgekehrt...

Was Du beschreibst, ist m.E. ein Paradebeispiel für das perfekte Funktionieren einer intakten Psyche, die Deinen Verstand permanent mit all den Konflikten und Imponderablilien konfrontiert und so letztlich zum für Dich bestmöglichen Ergebnis treibt. 

Sei froh, dass Du diesen Diskurs offen erlebst. Das maximiert Deine Chancen, das Bestmögliche aus Deiner schwierigen Situation zu machen. In diesem Sinne wünsche ich Dir von Herzen noch viele schöne innere Kämpfe!!

Alles Gute und viel Erfolg

Schorschel

----------


## helmut (i)

Lieber Detlev!

Auch ich verfolge Deine eindrucksvollen Berichte und Deine Krankheitsgeschichte schon länger mit großer Anteilnahme. Beachtlich finde ich Deine offene Darstellung der psychischen Komponente und Deiner persönlichen Form der mentalen Verarbeitung.

Deine neuen Mitteilungen machen mich hilf- und sprachlos. Zu den medizinischen Aspekten Deiner schwierigen Situation kann ich absolut nichts beitragen und selbst für den Ausdruck des Mitempfindens fällt es mir schwer, angemessene Worte zu finden.

Was sich mir dagegen aufdrängt, ist die uralte Frage nach einem Sinn! 

Warum lässt die Natur - oder der Schöpfer - solche Entwicklungen zu? 

Wenn Menschen an eine höhere Macht glauben, so kann dies in der Not eine große Hilfe sein und ich bin nicht so vermessen, dies bewerten zu wollen. 

Wenn der Glaube aber als Erklärung anbietet, dass Gott durch das Leid diejenigen besonders prüft, die er liebt, dann sträuben sich mir die Haare!

Wir sind den Gesetzen der Natur unterworfen und alles in der Natur scheint einen Sinn zu haben. Dazu zählt auch die Selektion und daraus wiederum resultiert unsere Endlichkeit. 

Dies müssen und können wir akzeptieren. 

Aber wiederum taucht die Frage auf, warum wird einzelnen Menschen so viel an Kampf und Leid aufgebürdet? 

Natürlich gilt die Sinnfrage für das Unglück jeglicher Art auf dieser Welt, aber es gibt keine Antwort darauf, die den Verstand befriedigt.

Bemerkenswert finde ich die Gedanken von Schorschel.

Ist es denkbar, dass die Psyche in schweren Krisen leistungsfähiger ist als der Verstand?

Kann es sein, dass das Unterbewusstsein Kräfte entwickelt und Impulse aktiviert, die vorher nicht machbar erschienen?

Kommen hier verborgene Instinkte an die Oberfläche, die neue Strategien zur Bewältigung eröffnen?

Wird hier ein Ur-Vertrauen geweckt, welches der Volksmund mit den Worten umschreibt: "Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!"?

Lieber Detlev, ich wünsche Dir von ganzem Herzen, dass Deine geschilderten Konflikte zwischen Verstand und Unterbewusstsein solche Prozesse fördern und Dir helfen, das Bestmögliche aus Deiner schwierigen Situation zu machen.

Herzliche Grüße
Helmut

----------


## Detlev vK

Hallo Schorschel,

vielen Dank für Deine sehr ausführliche Stellungnahme zu meiner "psychischen Seite". Ich glaube, dass Deine Erklärungen zu fast allem zutreffend sind, und es ist bestimmt ein guter Versuch wert, meiner Psyche wieder mehr Vertrauen schenken zu wollen. In einem einzigen Punkt möchte ich durch eine tiefer gehende Erklärung Einspruch erheben:



> Was Du beschreibst, ist m.E. ein Paradebeispiel für das perfekte Funktionieren einer intakten Psyche, ...


 Dies scheint im Moment so richtig zu sein. Ich bin aber "einschlägig vorbestraft". Zwischen 1998 und 2005 habe ich eine zunehmende schwere Depression entwickelt, die im November 2005 dann mit einem Suizidversuch eskaliert ist. Finanzielle Probleme, zunehmende Ehekrise, schwere körperliche Einschränkungen, zunehmende berufliche Probleme aufgrund der körperlichen Situation, all das hat mich in eine für mich ausweglose Situation geführt. Damals habe ich meine Psyche nicht reflektiert, im Gegenteil, niemand sollte mit den Problemen konfrontiert werden, bzw. besser, so schlimm waren diese Probleme ja gar nicht. Nur in meinen immer häufiger und länger dauernden Grübelphasen habe ich mich selbst damit beschäftigt, mir eingeredet, es gebe keine andere Lösung als dass *ich* selbst damit fertig werden müsste.

Ein halbes Jahr war ich danach in einer psychiatrischen Klinik, ein weiters Jahr anschließend noch in Psychotherapie. Als Ergebns kam ein völlig anderes Leben heraus: Trennung von meiner Frau und Scheidung; Trennung von meinem Lebenstraum, dem eigenen Haus; Outing in meiner Firma bezüglich deren Einstellung zu meinem Arbeitsverhalten und meinen Krankheiten und meiner psychischen Anfälligkeit darüber, völliger Neuanfang in neuer Wohnung und neuem Haushalt (außer meiner Kleidung und ganz wenigen, sehr persönlichen Dingen -Papieren, Geschenken, etc. - habe ich nichts mitgenommen), letztlich dann auch eine neue Liebe -> sie hat mir den Mut gegeben, es zu schaffen!
Und es gab für mich ein neues Lebensmotto: niemals mehr wollte ich in diese depressive Situation zurückkommen. Also beschloss ich, absolut offen mit dieser Thematik umzugehen. Jeder, der mich ein  klein wenig kennt, meine Familie, meine Freunde, meine Arbeitslkollegen, ja zum Teil auch meine CHefs, kennnen jetzt auch einen großen Teil meiner "inneren" Situation. 
Ich "fahre" sehr gut mit diesem Konzept, nur in ganz wenigen Ausnahmefällen habe ich erlebt, dass ich Menschen damit überfordere. Deshalb schreibe ich auch hier im Forum sehr offen darüber, ich weiß, dass ich mich für gewisse Situationen "angreifbar" und "verletzbar" mache, aber dies ist mir egal, für mich überwiegt der Vorteil, der persönlich für mich daraus resultiert. Und Stellungnahmen wie Deine, Schorschel, defienere ich ganz klar zu meinem Vorteil.

Tief in mir bleibt die große Angst, in diese "unreflektierte" depressive Situation zurückzukommen. In meinen verschiedenen Psychotherapien, nicht zuletzt gerade auch in der im letzten Jahr, habe ich Strategien gelernt, bestimmte Situationen, Rückschläge, Ereignisse im Bezug zum eigentlichen Leben anders zu bewerten. Dies hat mir sehr geholfen, mein Schicksal anzunehmen. Und alles dafür zu tun, noch schöne Momente im Leben erleben zu wollen, und sei es nur das gemeinsame Frühstück mit meiner Frau am nächsten Morgen am schön gedeckten Frühstückstisch mit so einfachen Sachen wie einem Rührei mit Speck und Schinken, einem Brötchen und einer heißen Tasse Kaffee. 
Als ich im Krankenhaus registriert habe, wie weit ich wieder in dieser Grübelphase gesteckt habe, welches Ergebnis ich dort entwickelt habe, traf es mich unvorbereitet und vor allem in der Qualittät! Dass ich es bemerkt habe hat gleichzeitig dazu geführt, dass ich es bewältigen konnte. Meine Angst richtet sich auf den Punkt, in dem ich es nicht mehr bemerke bzw. meine Psyche es mich nicht mehr bemerken lassen will! Für mich ist es ganz wichtig, jetzt nachträglich diese Geschichte zu thematisieren (aufzubereiten?). Mit mir und meiner Frau, mit meinen Kindern, mit meiner Familie und meinen Freunden. 

Insofern ist



> Was Du anschließend fast entschuldigend an dieses einschränkende  Wörtchen schreibst, ist etwas sehr Wichtiges, aus meiner Sicht sogar  Fundamentales, was das Verhältnis von Verstand und Psyche und ihr  permanentes Wechselspiel anbetrifft. Du beschreibst m.E. die ganz  natürliche Interaktion zwischen diesen beiden Sphären


das nicht nicht immer so bewusst fundamental und natürlich für mich gewesen. Für mich blieben fast 50 Jahre meines Lebens eher unbewusst aufgearbeitet, was ja auch für den menschlichen Bereich mehr oder weniger normal zu sein scheint.

Vielleicht ist mein Ansatz wirklich nur theoretischer Natur und in meiner Angst begründet. Darüber werde ich in nächster Zeit sehr intensiv nachdenken. Dein



> Also vergiss' bitte Deinen Versuch, klar zu trennen zwischen  "psychischen Krisen" und "bewusst formulierten Strategien" - wie sollte  das denn gehen? Du kannst weder etwas "zulassen", noch "akzeptieren",  schon gar nicht, damit "dies später dann thematisiert werden kann". All  das ist in Deiner Psyche schon längst hundertfach passiert, wenn Du  (vermeintlich zum ersten Mal) bewusst darüber nachdenkst.


scheint mir ziemlich plausibel, und insgeheim wünsche ich mir irgendwie, dass wir in zanzig Jahren darüber noch einmal philosophieren können.

Alles Gute für Dich

Detlev

----------


## Detlev vK

Lieber Helmut,

was ich an Dir sehr schätze, ist, dass Du in der Lage bist, weitergehende Fragestellungen zu entwickeln, die nach einer gewissen Philosophie dürsten. Darum:




> Was sich mir dagegen aufdrängt, ist die uralte Frage nach einem Sinn! 
> 
> Warum lässt die Natur - oder der Schöpfer - solche Entwicklungen zu? 
> 
> Wenn  Menschen an eine höhere Macht glauben, so kann dies in der Not eine  große Hilfe sein und ich bin nicht so vermessen, dies bewerten zu  wollen.


 mit Verlaub, in mir drängt es sich gerade zu auf, zu Deinen Gedanken etwas zu schreiben. Kein Widerspruch, sondern eher meine eigene Philosophie. Niemand muss ihr folgen, aber nach 55 Jahren wird es kaum jemand schaffen, mich von ihr zu trennen. Sie wird sich weiterentwickeln, aber niemals auflösen!

Ich bin nicht gläubig! Nicht im Sinne von Schöpfern, Göttern, Religionen! Selbstverständlich habe ich ein bestimmtes Verständnis von menschlichem Zusammenleben innerhalb unserer natürlichen Umwelt und an - ich nenne es einmal "innere Moral" - das glaube ich. Diese innere Moral setzt sich aus mir verständigen Regeln, die wir Menschen uns zum Teil geben, aus eigenen Regeln, die ich für mich definiere und aus meiner Erfahrung und aus Erfahrungen anderer, die ich bereit bin zu übernehmen, und aus den Naturgesetzen, inwieweit ich sie verstehe, zusammen.

Ich glaube, dass wir ein rein zufälliges Produkt im Universum sind: das Universum selbst (also auch der Zeitpunkt des Urknalls), unsere Galaxie, unser Sonnensystem, die Planeten, die Erde, das Leben an sich auf ihr und natürlich auch wir Menschen. *Insofern gibt es auch für uns Menschen keinen höheren Sinn* außer das wir uns Vermehren wollen. Und ohne eine sinnhafte Erklärung ist jede Entwicklung in der Natur zulässig. Sollte mein Vater bei seiner Zeugung von mir nur eine Sekunde später zum Orgasmus gekommen sein, hätte vielleicht ein anderes Spermium die Eizelle befruchtet (oder gar keins) und ich wäre jetzt vieleicht ein Mädchen mit dem Vornamen Doris (mein Vater hatte ein Faible für Vornamen, die mit "D" beginnen) und mein PCa wäre rein anatomisch nicht möglich. Es ist aus meiner Sicht müßig, über solche Entwicklungen Gedanken zu verlieren.

Selbstverständlich sehe in bestimmten Verhaltensweisen einen "Sinn", in manch anderen dann allerdings auch nur vordergründig etwas, was andere aus sehr speziellen Gründen zu rechtfertigen versuchen, was letztlich dann aus meiner Sicht zu völlig verkehrten Vorstellungen bei uns Menschen führt. Für mich macht es Sinn, dass wir unsere Umwelt nach unseren Gesichtspunkten gestalten, weil wir dazu die Fähigkeit haben. In welchem Ausmass ist bestimmt strittig. Leider läßt sich diese Thematik nicht rein abstrakt abhandeln, dafür ist sie viel zu kompliziert und zu umfangreich, deshalb ein Beispiel für eine Sinnentwicklung, wie sie sicherlich nicht vorgesehen war. Ich spreche mich nicht davon frei, das auf mich andere Beispiele zutreffen. Das Beispiel ist verkürzt.
In unserer 6 Millionen Jahren dauernden menschlichen Entwicklung wurden unsere Nachkommen zunächst als einzige Ernährungsoption gestillt. Dort, wo es nicht möglich war, verstarben diese Babys als natürliche Selektion. Als Sinn des evolutionären Lebens.
Später dann fanden die Menschen heraus, dass andere Mütter, deren Milchfluss noch vorhanden waren, diese Funktion übernehmen konnten, als Folge überlebten mehr Babys. Innerhalb des Sippengefüges entwickelt. Dies ist eine sinnvolle evolutionäre Erweiterung! Sie garantiert den Erhalt der Art mit einer höheren Quote. 
Später wurde es in der wohlhabenden Gesellschaft schick, dass sich die Mütter der Kinder nicht mehr mit dem Stillen aufhalten und einschränken wollten, es wurden Ammen engagiert (die Großmutter meins Vorfahrens, der den Adelstitel verliehen bekommen hat, war die Amme des späteren ersten preußischen Königs Friedrich Wilhelm I). Hier erstreckt sich der Sinn nur auf die spezielle gesellschaftliche Situation, und die bleibt zweifelhaft. In der ärmeren Gesellschaft verlor sich dagegen das ursprüngliche Sippengefüge.
Noch später wurden Nahrungsmittel erfunden, die der Muttermilch ähnelten, von den Babys vertragen wurden und so ihre Ernährung garantierten. Damit wurde dann auch die Kindersterblichkeit in den armen Gesellschaftschichten reduziert. Hier sehe ich ebenfalls einen evolutionären Sinn, sind Babys aus wohlhabenderen Kreisen nicht unbedingt in evolutionärer Hinsicht genetisch besser veranlagt. Die Art erhält so eine größere Vielfalt.
Irgendwann hat sich die Nahrungsmittelindustrie dann so in den Vordergrund gestellt, dass sie die Ernährung über adaptierte Milchprudukte dem Stillen gleichgestellt hat, in manchen Gegenden der "dritten" Welt wurde diese Art der Ernährung sogar als so vorteilhaft dargestellt und so preiswert angeboten, dass das natürliche Stillen dort nur noch unterrepresentativ praktiziert wird. In der "zivilisierten" Welt ist es dagegen schick, möglichst schnell nach der Geburt wieder schlank zu sein, hier herrscht zwar das Bewusstsein, dass es nichts Besseres als das Stillen gibt (medizinische Aufklärung), aber dies müsste jeder Frau selbst überlassen sein, wie lange und ob überhaupt (gesellschaftliche Freiheit). Schon 1984 wurde meine Exfrau schief angesehen, weil sie unsere Tochter Mareike weit mehr als ein halbes Jahr gestillt hat und selbst aus ihrer Familie wurde sie später mehrfach dazu aufgefordert, dieses "unnatürliche" Verhalten aufzugeben. Aus meiner Sicht ist dies eine völlige Sinn-Verkehrung, in unserer Gesellschafft durch massive lobbyistische Medienmanupulation entstanden.

Solche Beispiele lassen sich unendlichfach wiederholen (Silikonimplantate, Potenzmittel - Achtung. ich weiß, dass ich gerade hier bei "uns" Prostatakrebserkrankten ein sehr heikles Thema anspreche und als Mann weiß ich auch, wie sehr der Potenzverlust, der Libidoverlust, die Orgasmusfähigkeit in unserer Psyche wirkt und wie wichtig dies bei einigen in der Bewertung ihrer Lebensqualität geworden ist und was sie in Bezug zum Kampf gegen den Krebs da für Prioritäten setzen). Nur helfen diese Beispiele kaum, in den abstrakten Bereich des Themas zu gelangen, weil es auch eine sehr große Anzahl an Gegenbeispielen gibt. Und weil wir Menschen dazu neigen, ich schließe mich bewusst nicht aus, gerade auch im Bewusstsein meiner Auffassung vom Leben, diesem einen Gegenbeispiel mehr Bedeutung zu geben.

Dazu:



> Wenn der Glaube aber als Erklärung anbietet, dass Gott durch das Leid  diejenigen besonders prüft, die er liebt, dann sträuben sich mir die  Haare!


Tatsächlich, diese Intention von Gott macht absolut keinen Sinn. Es sei denn, Gott ist nur eine Erfindung und die Plausiblität von Religion und Gottes Liebe zum Menschen erfährt durch "natürliches", sprich zufälliges und unwiilkürliches Leid eine Erschütterung und wird so unglaubwürdig (nicht Gott veranlasst den Zugführer dazu, ein Haltesignal zu überfahren). Wenn ich also hingehe, und erkläre, dass durch dieses Leid unser weiterhin bestehender Glaube an Gott geprüft wird und wenn erreicht wird, das dieser Glaube weiterhin besteht, dann hat auch meine "Erfindung Gott" weiterhin Bestand.
Insofern sind "Gottes Prüfungen" ein Instrument, die Menschen besser an das System zu binden. Und ich formuliere es absichtlich provokant: Es ist ein ideales Instrument (siehe Naturgewalten, Kriege, Unfälle, Leid durch Verbrechen, Krankheiten, etc.): es ist für die Betreiber "Goittes Glaube und Religion" kostenlos, es kommt zufällig und absolut neutral selektiert. Auch Mehrfachleid ist inbegriffen. -> Ein ideales Argument, es als göttliche Prüfung zuzulassen, denn nur er selbst ist unbestechlich, seriös und neutral.

Und zum Abschluss dazu:



> Bemerkenswert finde ich die Gedanken von Schorschel.
> 
> Ist es denkbar, dass die Psyche in schweren Krisen leistungsfähiger ist als der Verstand?
> 
> Kann es sein, dass das Unterbewusstsein Kräfte entwickelt und Impulse aktiviert, die vorher nicht machbar erschienen?
> 
> Kommen hier verborgene Instinkte an die Oberfläche, die neue Strategien zur Bewältigung eröffnen?
> 
> Wird hier ein Ur-Vertrauen geweckt, welches der Volksmund mit den Worten umschreibt: "Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!"?


Ja, die Psyche ist leistungsfähiger!
Ja, das Unterbewusstsein hat diese Fähigkeit.
Ja, wenn man in der Lage ist, es bewusst wahr zu nehmen und wenn man es schafft (alleine oder mit Hilfe), es zu reflektieren.
Ja, natürlich. Insofern kann man darin einen "Sinn" formulieren.

Aber leider bleibt da etwas mit einem sehr bitteren Beigeschmach. Nicht immer ist die Psyche leistungsfähiger als der Verstand. Nicht immer werden die richtigen Impulse entwickelt. Nicht immer schafft man es, sich selbst bewusst wahrzunehmen. Manchmal bricht die Psyche auch an der Aufgabe zusammen und beinflusst so den Verstand, dass sich alles verkehrt und alles noch so Schöne plötzlich weg ist und nur noch Negatives zählt. Ich habe damals irgendwie Glück gehabt. Irgendein Rest war noch vorhanden, den Suizid nicht erfolgreich zu gestalten. 
In der Klinik habe ich eine Mitpatientin Kennnen gelernt, deren Probleme sich in der Depression ähnlich geäußert haben wie bei mir, die lange vor dem Worstcase sich in Behandlung begab. Sie war aber nicht bereit, dies auch komplett "offen" zu thematisieren. Wir wurden aufgrund einer gewissen "Seelenverwandschaft", was immer das auch ist, Freunde, hatten sehr viele Gespräche, verstanden die andere Situation besser als die eigene, konnten uns gegenseitig viele Ratschläge geben, waren aber nicht bereit, sie auch so anzunehmen. Allerdings in den Zugeständnissen, was man wirklich von sich preis gibt, war es eher einseitig von mir bestimmt. Innerhalb eines Jahres nach Entlassung aus der Klinik (psychisch angeblich stabilisiert, in weitergehende Therapie) hatte Dorothea drei Rückfälle, alle manifestiert in einem praktizierten Suizid: Tabletten überlebt, Pulsadern überlebt, Aufhängen nicht überlebt. Ihr Grundproblem: Schuldgefühle, versagt zu haben. In der Ehe, in der Erziehung, im Beruf, also überhaupt!
Ich habe sie jeweils nach den gescheiterten Versuchen im Krankenhaus besucht, versucht, ihre Intention zu verstehen und ihr eine andere Auffassung von ihren Problemen zu geben. Wir haben uns auch noch zu anderen Anlässen getroffen und geredet. Selten haben wir telefoniert. Ich habe feststellen müssen, dass man an eine Person nicht herankommt, wenn die Depression so tief steckt. Man hofft dann nur, dass es die Person selber schafft. Oder man schütz die Person vor sich selber. Unsere Gesellschaft ist diesbezüglich sehr vorsichtig. Dorothea hat es nicht geschafft. Ich habe eine zeitlang mit den Ärzten und ihrer Familie gehadert, ihnen sogar massive Vorwürfe gemacht. Ich konnte nicht zu ihrer Beerdigung gehen, weil mich das Umfeld so kurz nach dem Tod selber wieder depressiv gemacht hat. Ich habe eine sehr lange Zeit mir mir selber gehadert, weil ich den Zugang zu Dorothea nicht geschafft habe. Bis ich irgendwann verstanden habe, dass es Dorotheas Weg war, aus ihrem Konflikt zu kommen. Auch wenn er tragisch war, vielleicht unnötig, so war er doch durch sie selbst bestimmt. Egoistisch und ohne Schuldgefühle.

Wenn man wie ich an diesem Rand gestanden hat, wenn man wie ich diese Tragik unmittelbar erlebt hat, dann beschäftigt man sich unwillkürlich immer wieder damit, ob der Verstand ausreicht, es zu begreifen. Ich verstehe dies alles als ein Prozess, mit mir selber und meiner Situation, aber auch mit meinen Mitmenschen und deren Situationen klarzukommen. Ich kann mich da nur wiederholen: Ich muss lernen, dies zuzulassen.

Viele liebe Grüße

Detlev

P.S. Wenn Dich die obigen Ausführung weitergehend interessieren, können wir ja auch gerne telefonieren.

----------


## HorstK

> Ich glaube, dass wir ein rein zufälliges Produkt im Universum sind: das Universum selbst (also auch der Zeitpunkt des Urknalls), unsere Galaxie, unser Sonnensystem, die Planeten, die Erde, das Leben an sich auf ihr und natürlich auch wir Menschen. *Insofern gibt es auch für uns Menschen keinen höheren Sinn* außer das wir uns Vermehren wollen. Und ohne eine sinnhafte Erklärung ist jede Entwicklung in der Natur zulässig.


Hallo Detlev,

von dem auf Gran Canaria lebenden Raimund Trieschmann (90) habe ich vor einiger Zeit den u.a. Link bekommen. Ich meine es könnte zu Deinen o.a. Gedanken (Ausführungen) passen. 

Alles Gute!
Horst

Die Evolution des Universums 
von Dipl. Ing. Raimund Trieschmann

Warum geschieht was? Mit dieser Frage beschäftigt sich die Menschheit seit Tausenden von Jahren. Ursprünglich hatte man an eine überirdische (Viele-)Götter-Welt geglaubt, die mehr oder weniger stark in die Vorgänge der irdischen Welt eingreift. Mit den zunehmenden Erkenntnissen der Naturwissenschaften konnten viele Naturerscheinungen durch das gesetzmäßige Wirken von Kräften erklärt werden. Gott zeigt sich für den modernen Menschen von heute nur noch in naturwissenschaftlich nicht erklärbaren Wundern und in der Gottgläubigkeit vieler Menschen in den verschiedenen Religionsgemeinschaften.

In der modernen Naturwissenschaft kommt Gott nicht vor. Als Ersatz wird nach einer vollständigen Theorie - die Weltformel  ohne philosophischen Bezug gesucht, die sämtliche Erscheinungen fehlerfrei erklären soll. Diese Theorie muss in der Lage sein, die bereits existierenden Teil-Theorien vom Kleinsten (den Elementarteilchen) bis zum Größten (dem Universum) zu ersetzen. Bis heute ist das nicht gelungen. Auch die Versuche durch die Einführung einer mehrdimensionalen Welt in die Physik führten bisher nicht zum gewünschten Ergebnis. In der Astronomie werden zur Erklärung der Bewegungen die dunkle Materie und die dunkle Energie als vorhandene Existenzen behauptet, ohne dass dafür bisher ein Nachweis gelungen ist.

Alle diese Erklärungsversuche sind zum Scheitern verurteilt. Die Welt lässt sich nicht begreifen, indem man das Wirken eines personalisierten Gottes als Schöpfer mit gelegentlichen Eingriffen in die naturgesetzlichen Abläufe durch Wunder unterstellt oder fantastische Theoriegebäude errichtet, die bei neu festgestellten Erscheinungen immer wieder durch fragliche Reparaturen verändert werden müssen.

Weiter:
*http://dasuniversuminformeln.npage.de/*

----------


## Schorschel

Lieber Detlev,

das Ausmaß an Lebenserfahrungen, auf die Du zurückblickst, wird mit jedem Deiner Beiträge offensichtlicher, und es ist unmöglich, auf all das an diese Stelle einzugehen. Ich möchte deshalb nur wenige Anmerkungen machen.

Du schreibst...




> Tief in mir bleibt die große Angst, in diese "unreflektierte" depressive Situation zurückzukommen.


In diese Situation wirst Du m.E. nicht mehr kommen. Warum glaube ich das?

Du gebrauchst mehrfach das Wort "Grübeln". Grübeln bedeutet das Herumdenken auf immer denselben Themen - im Kreisverkehr, im Hamsterrad, bis zur Erschöpfung, ohne am Ende auch nur einen einzigen Zentimeter weitergekommen zu sein. Daran bist Du fast verzweifelt, und auch Deine Depressionen waren eine Reaktion der Psyche auf Dein Rumgrübeln im Hamsterrad. 

Heute bist Du weiter - jeder Deiner Beiträge zeigt das. Du weißt, dass Du Deine Ängste, Instinkte etc. zulassen musst. Es gibt bekanntlich nicht nur _eine_ Wahrheit, und die Psyche sortiert und manipuliert, für welche Wahrheit sich der Verstand letztlich entscheidet. All das ist Dir klar, auch wenn Du manchmal noch so tust, als könntest Du mit dem Kopf kontrollieren und strategisch planen.

Mach' einfach genauso weiter wie in der letzten Zeit. Wenn Du ein Umfeld hast (Familie, Freunde), das Dir dabei hilft, wäre das toll. 

Ein "höheres Wesen" wird Dir wohl kaum helfen können, was es so etwas nach meiner Überzeugung nicht gibt. Ich bin Anhänger der These "Der Mensch schuf Gott nach seinem Bilde", und seit Tausenden von Jahren haben Religionen auf der ganzen Welt mit repressiven Techniken die Ängste der Menschen geschürt und im Namen des Glaubens teil Unvorstellbares angerichtet - bis in die heutige Zeit. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema...

Nochmals: Weiter so!! und alles Gute!!

Schorschel

----------


## Detlev vK

Lieber Horst, lieber Schorschel,

herzlichen Dank für Eure Beiträge.

@Horst
Das PDF-Dokument "Die Evolution des Universums" habe ich mir sofort heruntergeladen und werde es in den nächsten Tagen intensiv lesen (habe noch etwas Urlaub), in der Tat, solche Literatur interessiert mich sehr. Also vielen Dank für diesen Hinweis.

@Schorschel
Mir bleibt einfach nur Danke zu sagen, für den Mut den Du mir durch Deine Einschätzung machst. Meine Familie und mein Umfeld hilft mir sehr, an erster Stelle meine liebe Frau. Insofern stimme ich Dir zu, die Voraussetzungen stabil zu bleiben dürften sehr gut sein.

Euch beiden, aber auch allen anderen hier im Forum Alles Gute

Detlev

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Detlev,

ein lieber Freund schickte mir den Link zur Online-Version von "Laotse Tao te king" - Das Buch vom Sinn und Leben -, was sehr gut zu diesem Thema passt.
http://www.iging.com/laotse/LaotseD.htm

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## GeorgS

Zitat Detlev:
Zunächst einmal wichtig: keine Hirnmetastasen, alles andere ist nebensächlich. Jetzt bin ich einfach nur froh, ...

Hallo Detlev,
da atmet man erleichtert auf. Kenne diese Gefühle. Vor fünf Jahren hatte sich der Verdacht, ich sei bereits im finalen Krebsstadium, ebenfalls als nicht zutreffend herausgestellt:
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...auf-Metastasen

Zitat Detlev:
Schon 1984 wurde meine Exfrau schief angesehen, weil sie unsere Tochter Mareike weit mehr als ein halbes Jahr gestillt hat und selbst aus ihrer Familie wurde sie später mehrfach dazu aufgefordert, dieses "unnatürliche" Verhalten aufzugeben. Aus meiner Sicht ist dies eine völlige Sinn-Verkehrung, in unserer Gesellschafft durch massive lobbyistische Medienmanupulation entstanden.

etwas Wesentliches hast Du selbst erkannt: Aus meiner Sicht ist dies eine völlige Sinn-Verkehrung ... 

Deshalb widerstehe ich weiterhin der Versuchung, Ratschläge zu erteilen.
Erfahrungsaustausch, besonders mit Andersdenkenden bereichert mich. Danke, dass Du uns an Deiner inneren Welt teilhaben lässt.

Zitat Detlev:
Es ist schon irgendwie komisch: der PCa-Befund ist dramatisch, es häufen sich da ein paar Sachen, aber körperlich geht es mir gar nicht so schlecht.

Möge es noch lange so bleiben bzw. besser werden (siehe den taufrischen, ermutigenden Beitrag von Hans-J. Lebensverlängerung durch Tumorlastsenkung - nicht unmöglich) wünscht Dir 

GeorgS

++++++++++++++++++++

@ Hallo Horst
Vorweg:
Bin befreundet mit lupenreinen Atheisten. 
Es fällt mir aber schwer, Ausführungen zu folgen, die bereits im Vorspann mit falschen Aussagen beginnen: In der modernen Naturwissenschaft kommt Gott nicht vor. Eine Reihe von Wissenschaftlern widersprechen dieser Behauptung.

Wenn Dipl. Ing. Raimund Trieschmann andere Wissenschaftler reihenweise als Irrende apostrophiert und offenbar selbst eine Aussage Max Plancks  den er in den Kreis der Erleuchteten aufgenommen hat - ignoriert:
Nichts hindert uns, die beiden überall wirksamen und doch geheimnisvollen Mächte, die Weltordnung der Naturwissenschaft und den Gott der Religionen miteinander zu identifizieren. Leben gehorcht den gesamten Gesetzen der Physik. Nichts ist dem Zufall überlassen! 				

dann verliere ich die Lust weiterzulesen. Dennoch habe ich mir den Rest diagonal angetan. Will aber dieses Werk in Detlevs Thread nicht diskutieren.

----------


## Detlev vK

Hallo Forum,

schon wieder ist ¼   Jahr vergangen, Zeit, über das zu berichten, was in der Zwischenzeit geschehen ist:

Die Taubheitsgefühle in der rechten Gesichtshälfte sind seit Anfang Mai  vollständig verschwunden, die Kortison-Therapie war also erfolgreich.  Nach wie vor: Ursache nicht bekannt.

Am 14.02.2011 habe ich mit der 2. Therapiephase der IADT begonnen, Ausgangs-PSA interpoliert war 12,7 ng/ml (7.2. - ab da zwei Wochen Flair-Up vorbereitung mit 100 mg Bicalutamid täglich), am 14.2. selbst war der PSA bei 8,1 ng/ml. 
Zunächst versuche ich es mit der ADT1 (Leuprone), die erste Messung nach 1 Monat ergab PSA = 4,2 ng/ml, Testosteron = 0,03 ng/ml, die zweite Messung am 9.5. ergab PSA = 2,6 ng/ml und Testoseron = 1,1 ng/ml. Der Verlauf ist nicht ganz befriedigend, der PSA-Abfall könnte höher sein, und der Wierderanstieg vom Testosteron gefällt mir gar nicht. Am 20.6 sind die nächsten Messungen, wenn dort nicht deutlich andere Ergebnisse zustande kommen, dann Wechsel des LHRH (auch auf GnRH möglich), dazu dann Umstieg auf die ADT2 (mit Bicalutamid) oder ADT3 (zusätzlich noch 5-α-Reduktase-Hemmer).
 
Die HWS-Problematik wird immer schlimmer (temp. Taubheit in den  Fingern, Schmerzen). Nach Konsultation der Neuro-Chirurgen des UKM  wurden weitere Untersuchungen anberaumt:
Anfang April neuerliches MR-t (mit Kontrasmittel), da der sich  verschlechternde Zustand nicht mit den Bildern aus 12/2010 erklären  ließ. Ergebnis: 4 Bandscheibenvorfälle zwischen HWK 3 und HWK 7,  Nervenwurzelausgänge C7 (HWK 6/7) und C8 (HWK 7/BWK 1) beidseitig  eingeengt. Zusätzlich zeigt die Kontrasmittelaufnahme einen  "leuchtenden" HWK 7. Seitdem habe ich Angst, dass der Wirbel erneut brechen könnte.

Die Neuro-Chriurgie veranlasste dann weitere Untersuchungen (Therapien):
20.04. Myelographie, ziemlich schmerzhafte Kontrasmittelinfiltration  unter Röntgenkontrolle in den Duralsack (Lendenwirbelsäule) des  Rückenmarks, anschließend Röntgenaufnahme der HWS und CT von der HWS
--> Ergenis: Nervenausgangsverengungen bestätigt, dazu Verdacht, der  Bandscheibenvorfall bei HWK 6/7 könnte auch die Ursache sein, zur  Aklärung 
27.04. 1. PRT des C8 (Periradikuläe Schmerztherapie, unter  Röntgenkontrolle Spritze direkt an den betroffenen Nerv) --> Ergebnis  negativ
05.05. 2. PRT des C7 --> Ergebnis positiv, für ca. 5 Tage fast schmerzfrei
19.05. 3. PRT wieder C8 --> Ergebnis wieder negativ
geplant für nächste Woche: 4. PRT des C7, erhofft Bestätigung der 2. PRT

Zwischenzeitlich am 17.05 Knochenszintigramm (Bild2) und SPECT-CT des  Oberkörpers (Bild3), um zu beurteilen, ob der HWK 7 noch genügend Stabilität  aufweist.
--> Ergebnis: Kein Hinweis auf Progress bei ausgedehnter,  multifokaler ossärer Metastasierung. Erstmals werden explizit Femurköpfe  bds. (Oberschenkelhals) und die unteren HWS und die BWS beschrieben,  bildlich war dies schon immer erkennbar, z.B. für HWK 7: "Der 7. Halswirbelkörper zeigt eine ausgedehnte fokale Knochenstoffwechselaktivierung und Mehrsklerosierung. Ähnliche Veränderungen auch rechtsbetont im 6. Halswirbelkörper, hier Mehrsklerosierung und kleinste, randsklerosierte Osteolyse. Diese Veränderungen sind als metastasensuspekt einzustufen."

Was gut ist, die Nervenausgänge sind von der Metastasierung nicht betroffen.

Zunächst wird jetzt die 4. PRT abgewartet, dann wird nach unserem Urlaub am 23.6 mit dem für mich zuständigem leitendem Oberarzt die genau OP besprochen, insbesondere auch, ob der HWK 7 aufgrund seiner Metastasierung soviel an Stabilität verloren hat, dass er entfernt werden muss. Ich hoffe, die OP selbst kann dann eine Woche später stattfinden.

Am 4.6. fahren wir in den Urlaub, dann wird 2 Wochen lang nicht an PK und marode Knochen gedacht.

Viele Grüße

Detlev

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Detlef,

offenbar wagt sich keiner dir etwas Sinnvolles zu sagen. Ich versuche es trotzdem, bewußt sachlich.




> Am 14.02.2011 habe ich mit der 2. Therapiephase der IADT begonnen,


Aufgefallen ist mir deine vorgeschaltete Kortison-Therapie - gegen Neuropathie - Kortison reguliert auch sehr stark das Testosteron herunter. Somit hätte dein Uro auch das Flair up mit Casodex sich ersparen können. 

Ob Androgen ( Casodex ) hier evtl. noch kontraproduktiv wirkte, ist nun müßig zu diskutieren. Aber die Erfahrungen erhärten diese These. ( temporärer Effekt )

Aufgefallen ist mir die sehr umfangreiche Diagnostik zur Entwicklung deiner metastasierenden HWK, BWK mit oder ohne Komprimierung der Nervenbahnen. Aber was ist die Konsequenz?
Wurde neben der chirurgischen Stabilisierung auch einmal an eine Samarium 153 Therapie gedacht?

Wenn nicht, würde ich mich aber sofort darum bemühen, ebenso wie zur weiteren Vermeidung von HWS Brüchen an eine palliative RT der vordringlichsten Stellen durchsetzen.
Hier kannst du die neue Info im BPS sehr gut gebrauchen. ( Samarium 153, )

Freundliche Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## Detlev vK

Hallo Hans-J,

vielen Dank für Deinen Hinweis.

Folgende Anmerkungen / Korrekturen: 
Ich wurde nicht gegen Neuropathie behandelt. Die Läsion im Stammhirn, die den teilwesien Nervenausfall des Trigeminus verursacht hat, ist eindeutig nachgewiesen. Da sich Hirnmetastasen und Neurosarkoidose nicht bestätigt haben, auch sonst keine Anzeichen auf eine anders geartete Infektion vorhanden waren (alle Parameter waren negativ), aber die Anzahl der Entzündungszellen im Liquor signifikant deutlich erhöht war, blieb nur "unbekannte" Entündung und damit dann Verdacht auf "autoimmun". Eine Kontrolle der Läsion muss nach meinem Urlaub noch gemacht werden.

Es ist gut möglich, dass sich Kortisontherapie und Hormontherapie gegenseitig beeinfusst haben. Es würde erklären, warum so schnell nach Beginn der Therapie der Testo-Wert so weit unten war und jetzt im Mai wieder deutlich höher ist. Bleibt also die nächste Messung abzuwarten.

Samarium 153:
Die Kribbelparäsien in den Fingern, die zeitweisen Taubheitsgefühle dort sowie die Schmerzen in der linken Hand, im Arm bis hoch zur Schulter sind anhand der Röntgenbilder (MR-t und Myelographie) durch die eingeengten Nervenausgänge (Neuroforamina) und durch Bandscheibenvorfälle bedingt und 
auch nach Ansicht der Neurochirurgen nur durch eine OP zu beheben. Die umfangreiche Diagnostik diente alleine der Feststellung, an welcher Stelle die OP stattfinden muss.

Da ich mich ungern jetzt an der Bandscheibe operieren lasse, um irgendwann später festzustellen zu müssen, der Bereich um den HWK 7 muss stabilisiert werden, sollte halt noch vor der OP eindeutig abgeklärt werden, ob es nicht ratsam ist, den HWK 7 jetzt schon zu entfernen (auszutauschen).

Da bei mir die Knochenmetastasen so gut wie keine Schmerzen verursachen (ab und zu an den Rippen beim zu starken Dehnen), wäre ein Schmerztherapie mit Samarium 153 jetzt noch nicht angezeigt, auch keine andere schmerzbedingte Strahlentherapie.
Da das Szintigramm in Verbindung mit den Voraufnahmen keine Progression zeigt, scheint auch die Hormontherapie in Verbindung mit Zometa und hoher Calziumeinnahme zunächst auszureichen. Erfahrungen zur Lebenszeitverlängerung bei gleichzeitiger Hormon- und Radionukleidtherapie liegen ja leider nicht vor.

Richtig ist, dass ich unter Umständen bruchgefährte Gebiete bestrahlen lassen muss (wie ja schon Ende 2009 an Lendenwirbelsäule und r. Oberarm geschehen). Allerdings scheint der HWK 7 durch die Metastasen und seinem vorherigen Deckplatteneinbruch so marode, dass eine Strahlenttherapie keinen Einfluss mehr auf die grundsätzliche Stabilität haben dürfte (meine Einschätzung der Bilder, wer an eigenen Spekulationen interessiert ist, schickt mir bitte eine PN, ich schicke dann ein paar Aufnahmen von dem Wirbel zurück). Zudem dürfte eine Bestrahlung vor der OP diese hinfällig werden lassen (schlechte Heilungsbedingunen). Nur wenn von Seiten der Ärzte die Stabilitätsgefährdung ausgeschlossen ist, werde ich im Anschluss an die OP mit den Onkologen und den Strahlentherapeuten besprechen, ob nicht die Bestrahlung der Hals- und Brustwirbelsäule angezeit ist, um eine spätere Bruchgefährdung zu minimieren. Dabei müsste dann alternativ auch über Samarium 153 oder gar Alpharadin nachgedacht werden.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte meine Gedanken soweit verifizieren.

Frage:



> Ob Androgen ( Casodex ) hier evtl. noch kontraproduktiv wirkte, ist nun  müßig zu diskutieren. Aber die Erfahrungen erhärten diese These. (  temporärer Effekt )


 Ich dachte, Casodex (Bicalutamid) ist ein Rezeptorblocker und hat mit der Testo-Produktion wenig bis gar nichts am Hut?

Viele Grüße

Detlev

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Detlef,

deine Gedanken hast du klar formuliert. In Bezug von Samarium möchte ich noch anmerken, dass die Zulassung zwar als palliative Schmerztherapie angesehen wird, aber auch eine Tumorlastsenkung deiner Metastasen sind durchaus gegeben.

Insoweit wäre es allemal ein Versuch wert, sich damit einmal frühzeitig auseinanderzusetzen. Auch wenn sich dein Blutbild danach - temporär - verschlechtert, dürften die NW sehr überschaubar sein. Bei Alpharadin werden die NW stärker sein.




> Ich dachte, Casodex (Bicalutamid) ist ein Rezeptorblocker und hat mit der Testo-Produktion wenig bis gar nichts am Hut?




Ließ selber und ziehe die nötigen Schlüsse für den Fall, dass dein Testosteron nicht den Kastratbereich erreichen sollte, oder weiter ansteigt.




> *Der hypersensitive Androgenrezeptor*
> *(hypersensitive pathway)*
> **
> Die sog. Androgeninsensitivität oder Androgenresistenz sind klinisch definierte
> Begriffe, die suggerieren, dass die Funktion des Androgenrezeptors (AR) erlischt
> und die Tumorzellen ihre ursprüngliche Androgenabhängigkeit einbüßen. Dieses
> Konzept muss im Licht der modernen Grundlagenforschung revidiert werden.
> __
> Nicht der Verlust sondern vielmehr die Zunahme der Funktion (gain of function)
> ...




Das aber nur für den Fall, wenn dein Testo. nicht herunterkommen sollte. Dein Urologe wird dann sicherlich die ergänzenden Mittel haben. 




> ** Antiandrogene (Flutamid, Bicalutamid)
> ihre antagonistische Wirkung verlieren und im Gegenteil den AR
> stimulieren statt ihn zu blockieren




Funktionierender Androgenentzug reduziert den Testosteronspiegel im Blut zwar um 95%, die DHT-Konzentration im Tumorgewebe fällt aber nur um 60%.

Ich hoffe, du nimmst das nicht als Belehrung, sondern als ein Hinweis um frühzeitig deine I- ADT erfolgreich werden zu lassen.


Hierzu begleiten dich meine besten Wünsche.
Hans-J.

----------


## Detlev vK

Hallo Hans-J.,




> Ich hoffe, du nimmst das nicht als Belehrung,


Nein, keinesfalls. Ich schreibe und berichte von mir, weil ich etwas lernen und erfahren möchte. Jeder Hinweis ist willkommen.

Meine Frage ist vielleicht missverständlich gewesen: Was ich im Zusammenhang mit Deinen Ausführungen erfragen wollte ist, ob Bicalutamid (Casodex) unmittelbar senkend auf die Testosteron-Produktion wirkt? Ich bin bisher davon ausgegangen, dass dies nicht der Fall ist und im Zusammenhang mit der ADT1 als Rezeptorblocker der durch das LHRH anfänglich ausgelösten erhöhten Testosteronproduktion entgegen wirken soll (wie Androcur), damit der hormonabhängige Tumor zu Anfang nicht noch zusätzlich "Nahrung" bekommt.

Dass in diesem Zusammenhang die entzündungsbedingte Kortisontherapie die Bicalutamid-Gabe unter Umständen überflüssig machen soll, ist mir neu (war mein erstes Zusammentreffen mit langer Kortisongabe, dazu kam ja auch, dass ich mich in der Therapiepause befand und eigentlich noch hoffte, die Pause könnte sich noch etwas länger gestalten). 
Aber es ist ein sehr guter Hinweis von Dir, den ich mit meinem Urologen bei der nächsten Zometa-Infusion bzw. mit meinen Onkologen vom UKM mal besprechen werde. Denn da liegst Du mit Sicherheit völlig richtig: ich werde bei meiner Ausgangslage eine sehr sensibel gestaltete Hormontherapie brauchen, um möglichst viel Überleben herausholen zu können.

Die moderne Sichtweise zu 


> *Der hypersensitive Androgenrezeptor*
> *(hypersensitive pathway)*


 ist mir bereits bekannt, habe auch schon viel dazu gelesen. Ich habe darüber auch schon mit den Onkologen im UKM gesprochen und vereinbart, die ganze Palette der Möglichkeiten auszuschöpfen, um möglichst lange im Bereich der Hormontherapie bleiben zu können. Und da mein Urologe immer auch bereit ist, mit mir und den Onkologen über diese Dinge zu diskutieren, bin ich zurzeit jedenfalls geneigt zu glauben, dass ich mich "in guten Händen" befinde. Was nicht heißt, dass ich mich auf deren Ansichten verlassen will. So ist das Ergebnis,, schon so früh intermittierend nach der ersten ADT-Phase (nur 12 Monate) in die Therapiepause zu gehen, meinen eigenen Überlegungen geschuldet. 
Dass die mich betreuenden Ärzte meiner Vorstellung nicht wirklich widersprochen haben, obwohl sie mich schon auf ein gewisses Risiko aufmerksam gemacht haben, zeigt mir Zweierlei: Ich kann meinem Lernprozess in Bezug auf meine Krankheit und damit meiner Meinungsbildung in gewisser Hinsicht trauen. Und zweitens, ich denke, das ich mit den aktuellen Ärzten, die mich beraten, sehr zufrieden sein kann: sie wissen, dass ich mit mir etwas "experimentiere", sie wissen aber auch, dass dieses "Experiment" nicht zu exotisch ist und dass es gute Ergebnisse bringen könnte. Von sich aus hätten sie es mir so nicht empfohlen, da sie dies wohl auch um das Wissen als "experimentelle Variante" hätten nicht tun dürfen (tatsächlich hatten sie mir vorgeschlagen, die erste Phase der ADT noch mindesten 6 Monate fortzuführen bzw. innerhalb dieser Zeit erst dann die Pause zu starten, wenn der PSA-Wert wieder ansteigen würde).  

Allerdings muss ich auch gestehen, dass ich mich nicht mehr so richtig auf alle Baustellen gleichzeitig konzentrieren kann (will?). Ich spüre für mich immer mehr auch den Wunsch, den Krebs in mir für eine gewisse Zeit einfach nicht beachten zu wollen - Betonung liegt auf "wollen", zurzeit schaue ich schon noch sehr akribisch hin, zudem Hitzewellen und Schweißausbrüche alle 1-2 Stunden automatisch an ihn erinnern. Und so werde ich, sofern die OP Ende Juni/Anfang Juli doch größer ausfallen sollte, mich sehr viel darum kümmern, den orthopädischen Teil möglichst schnell abhaken zu können und in den normalen Alltag zurückkehren zu können.

Ich glaube, viele Schwerbetroffene werden mir zustimmen: so etwas wie gestern Abend, als meine Frau und ich mit einem Teil unserer Kindern und deren Anhang im GOP-Varietè-Theater in Münster 240,-  gelassen haben und begeistert der Show gefolgt sind; dieses angenehm Kurzweilige; drei dahin fliegende Stunden; mit offenem Mund staunen, beherzt ob der amüsant, witzig, ja sogar komödiantisch dargebotenen Showteile zu lachen, hilft unglaublich intensiv, vielleicht sogar mehr als gutes, der Psyche helfendes Medikament in diesem Augenblick, und manchmal wünsche ich mir einfach, dass der in solch einem Besuch implizierte unbeschwerte Zustand doch sehr viel länger andauern möge. 
Andererseits kann ich aber auch mit diesem Zustand schon sehr zufrieden sein: mich für eine gewisse Zeit fallen lassen zu können, das musste ich richtig lernen und üben. Und ich bin meiner Familie und meinem restlichen Umfeld sehr dankbar dafür, da sie größtenteils "normal" mit mir umgehen.

Lieber Hans-J., vielen Dank für Deine guten Wünsche, überhaupt vielen Dank dem Forum, fürs Zuhören (besser "Zulesen"), für die Ratschläge, für die Diskussionen, und in vielen Momenten auch fürs Aufgefangen werden. 

Detlev

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Detlef,

zuerst zu deinen Anmerkungen:




> Meine Frage ist vielleicht missverständlich gewesen: Was ich im Zusammenhang mit Deinen Ausführungen erfragen wollte ist, ob Bicalutamid (Casodex) unmittelbar senkend auf die Testosteron-Produktion wirkt? Ich bin bisher davon ausgegangen, dass dies nicht der Fall ist und im Zusammenhang mit der ADT1 als Rezeptorblocker der durch das LHRH anfänglich ausgelösten erhöhten Testosteronproduktion entgegen wirken soll (wie Androcur), damit der hormonabhängige Tumor zu Anfang nicht noch zusätzlich "Nahrung" bekommt.


Hier bist du absolut richtig, das flare up Syndrom sollte vermieden werden, besonders beim metast. PCa.
jedoch war dein Testo. unten nach Kortison.




> Dass in diesem Zusammenhang die entzündungsbedingte Kortisontherapie die Bicalutamid-Gabe unter Umständen überflüssig machen soll, ist mir neu (war mein erstes Zusammentreffen mit langer Kortisongabe, dazu kam ja auch, dass ich mich in der Therapiepause befand und eigentlich noch hoffte, die Pause könnte sich noch etwas länger gestalten


Wenn der Testo. bei einer ADT nicht zufriedenstellend runtergeht, wird vielfach Dexamethason oder auch Decortin verabreicht, damit soll der Testo. schnell unter die magischen 0,2ng/ml gefahren werden, damit auch der PSA schnell sinkt. Dexamethason ist nichts Anderes als Kortison. Das zu hohe Dosen Osteoporose fördern ist ja auch bekannt.

Dein schneller Wiederanstieg des PSA ist sicherlich deiner Tumorlast geschuldet, deshalb auch mein Vorschlag der RT.

Siehe auch hierzu Prof. Bonkhoff:




> *Mutationen des AR-Gensfficeffice" />*
> Sie finden sich in der Regel erst in den metastasierten Karzinomen (2040%)
> und im hormonrefraktären Tumorstadium und treten gehäuft in der Hormonbindungsdomäne des Androgenrezeptorgens auf. Bei bestimmten Punktmutationen entstehen sog. promiske Rezeptoren, die anstatt Androgene
> vorzugsweise andere Hormone (Östrogene, Gestagene, adrenale Androgene,
> etc.) binden, die den AR auch ohne Androgene transaktivieren. Andere Punktmutationen verändern den AR derart, dass Antiandrogene (z. B. Flutamid)
> 
> ihre antagonistische Wirkung verlieren und den AR stimulieren anstatt ihn zu blockieren


Meine Einlassung mit den Anti-Androgenen geizig umzugehen, beruht auf eine weitere Option zum Zeitschinden, nämlich mit einer S-ADT= Sequentiellen Androgenblockade. Also mit einem Antiandrogen + alpha 5 Reduktasehemmer in kurzen Intervallen. z.B. 6 Monate + Pause + 6 Monate.

In Anbetracht deines GS von 3+4 - oder auch nach DNA - Zytometrie - geschätzt tetraploid, ist eine Rückführung der diploiden TZ, evtl. auch tetraploiden möglich und in der Literatur von Strum, Walch, Meyers nachzulesen. Diese Chance würde ich nutzen und nicht durch zu lange, durchgehende ADT der Transformation nach höher malign gelegenheit geben. 
Das deine Metastasen bei einer frühen RT sehr sensibel sind, darfst du annehmen, jede weitere ADT fördert auch hier Resistenz.
Hier finde ich, wird von Seiten der Ärzteschaft sehr salopp mit der ADT umgegangen.
Danach ebenfalls sehr salopp die Chemo den Betroffenen angetragen. 




> Allerdings muss ich auch gestehen, dass ich mich nicht mehr so richtig auf alle Baustellen gleichzeitig konzentrieren kann (will?). Ich spüre für mich immer mehr auch den Wunsch, den Krebs in mir für eine gewisse Zeit einfach nicht beachten zu wollen.


Mit diesen Gedanken bist du nicht alleine, einfach einmal raus aus den Gedanken rund um das PCa und wieder Kraft schöpfen in Gesellschaft, Familie, Freunde und abschalten - auf andere Gedanken kommen - ist die Kunst. Jeder Betroffene versucht es und muß dabei seinen Weg finden um seinen Geist gesund zu halten. Der Körper kann dann folgen. Die positiven Mechanismen sind bekannt.

Zur Unterdrückung von Schweißausbrüche kann ich dir Sweatosan N Salbeitabletten empfehlen, beruhigen auch und fördern den Schlaf.

Viel Glück
Hans-J.

----------


## Detlev vK

Hallo Hans-J.,

ich bin etwas verwiirt:
Dexamethason ist doch ein Glukokortikoid, und dazu konnte man schon 2006 lesen:


> *"Überwiegend kontraproduktiv", lautet das Resümee von Professor  Ingrid Herr zur Wirkung von Glukokortikoiden, die häufig zur Milderung  von Nebenwirkungen in der Krebstherapie eingesetzt werden.  Wissenschaftler der Arbeitsgruppe Uroonkologie des Deutschen  Krebsforschungszentrums und des Universitätsklinikums Heidelberg fanden  in Untersuchungen an Zellkulturen und Mäusen neue Anhaltspunkte dafür,  dass Glukokortikoide bei Zellen aus soliden Tumoren häufig zu einer  Resistenz gegenüber einer Chemo- oder Strahlentherapie führen. Mehr  noch: Die Neigung einer bösartigen Geschwulst, Tochterzellen in andere  Körperregionen zu streuen, ist offenbar beim Einsatz von  Glukokortikoiden erhöht.*


 Quelle hier., Uroonkologie von mir farblich hervorgehoben.

Du nimmst Dexamethason innerhalb Deiner Therapie seit Mitte Mai diesen Jahres. Wie hoch schätz Du das Risiko ein, evtl. Kontraproduktiv zu handeln?
Ich bekam anfänglich Methylprednisolon (auch ein Glukokortikoid), in sehr hoher Dosis (3 Infusion a 250 mg in 3 Tagen). Das Testosteron war 4 Wochen später noch bei über 3 ng/ml, erst mit Beginn der HB zum gleichen Zeitpunkt fiel der Testo-Wert 4 Wochen später auf 0,03 ng/ml. Kann es sein, dass erst bei geringer Kortison-Dosis der Testosteron-Hemm-Effekt auftritt?

Dann noch zwei Aussage, die für mich Widersprüchlich überkommen:
1. 


> Dein schneller Wiederanstieg des PSA ist sicherlich deiner Tumorlast geschuldet, deshalb auch mein Vorschlag der RT


2. 


> Das deine Metastasen bei einer frühen RT sehr sensibel sind, darfst du annehmen, jede weitere ADT fördert auch hier Resistenz.


Zunächst: Klar, bei meiner Metastasenlast war ein schneller Anstieg zu erwarten. die nachfolgen Bilder 

zeigen dies ziemlich deutlich. Sie zeigen aber auch, dass es nicht mehr um eine wirkliche Reduzierung der Tumorlast durch gezielte RT bei mir geht, so wie es in Deinem Fall ja noch angezeigt ist.

Nun zu Deinen beiden Anmerkungen: 
wo soll ich also die Priorität hin lenken? Im Umkehrschluss stellt doch auch jede weitere RT ein größeres Risiko dar, mit der ADT sehr viel schneller am Ende zu sein.
Eine palliativ therapeutische RT wird sich für mich in manchen Bereichen früh oder später automatisch aufzwingen, z.B. wenn die Schmerzen kommen. Für den HWS-Bereich, für den BWS-Bereich - LWS hatte ich ja schon. War übrigens für die Myelographie für den Arzt sehr anstrengend: das Gewebe dort ist dermaßen verhärtet, dass er nur mit größerer Kraftanstrengung  bis an den Rückenmarksbereich heran kam, was mir dann wieder fast die Tränen vor Schmerzen in die Augen trieb.
Kannst Du mich dazu entwirren?

Aber trotz der Verwirrung, die Du bei mir ausgelöst hast:
Dein Weg mit IADT und innerhalb der LNRH-Pausen mit S-AB ist sicherlich auch experimentell, wobei Du streng genommen jetzt schon in der 4. Phase der ADT bist, denn auch S-AB ist ADT, wenn man sie so interpretiert, dass das Hormon beim Tumor nicht ankommen soll. 
*Dein Weg klingt für mich aber sehr plausibel*, ich werde mit meinen Ärzten darüber sprechen. Wenn ich dort keine massiven Widersprüche höre, kann ich es für mich nach der 2. ADT-Pause als guten Weg sehen.

Also nochmals, herzlichen Dank für Deine Anmerkungen.

Viele Grüße

Detlev

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Detlef,




> Du nimmst Dexamethason innerhalb Deiner Therapie seit Mitte Mai diesen Jahres. Wie hoch schätzt Du das Risiko ein, evtl. Kontraproduktiv zu handeln


In dieser Dosierung = 0,5mg/Tag = O
Damit glaube ich auch deine Verunsicherung gedämpft zu haben.




> Nun zu Deinen beiden Anmerkungen: 
> wo soll ich also die Priorität hin lenken? Im Umkehrschluss stellt doch auch jede weitere RT ein größeres Risiko dar, mit der ADT sehr viel schneller am Ende zu sein.


Beide Therapien sind unabhängig zu sehen, Synergien werden durch eine Kombination freigesetzt. Z. B. ADT + RT - hierzu liegen eindeutige Studien vor.
Da die ADT zeitlich limitiert ist - wie ich schon ausführte - hast du ja durch die IADT schon Maßnahmen einer Streckung vorgenommen.

Sofern du vorzeitig eine RT - an den entsprechenden Stellen vornimmst die bestrahlbar sind, minimierst du auch die Bruchgefahr und reduzierst die Gefahr orthopädischer Maßnahmen zur Stabilisierung. Weitere Folge: Tumorlastsenkung. Du brauchst nicht auf die Schmerzen zu warten, denn es handelt sich um eine lebensbedrohende Erkrankung.




> Aber trotz der Verwirrung, die Du bei mir ausgelöst hast


Das habe ich natürlich nicht gewollt, jedoch dich auf optimierten Einsatz von Therapien aufmerksam machen wollen. Damit es nicht zu Nervenbahnen/Wurzelkompression kommt mit wirklichen Schmerzen und diese Diagnostik dir erspart bleibt.




> War übrigens für die Myelographie für den Arzt sehr anstrengend: das Gewebe dort ist dermaßen verhärtet, dass er nur mit größerer Kraftanstrengung bis an den Rückenmarksbereich heran kam, was mir dann wieder fast die Tränen vor Schmerzen in die Augen trieb.


Nur eines ist nicht gewollt, verwirrung und verunsicherung. 

Freundliche Grüsse
Hans-J

----------


## Detlev vK

Liebes Forum,

mal wieder schlaflos kann ich über ein paar klare Aussagen zu meiner HWS-Geschichte berichten. Am Mittwoch hatte ich endlich Gelegenheit, mit dem Leiter der neurochirurgischen Wirbelsäulenchirurgie zu sprechen. Es hatte eine sehr gute Athmosphäre, und auch, wenn ich fast zwei Stunden trotz Termin warten musste, die anschließenden gut 50 Minuten waren es Wert.

Die OP wird noch nicht gemacht! Auch wenn ich mir selber davon verspreche, endlich die Schmerzen los zu werden, so gibt es nach Aussage des Arztes gute Gründe, die Sache noch einmal zu überdenken und noch weitere Diagnostik in Form einer weiteren Myelographie zu machen: Es lässt sich keine eindeutige Einengung ausmachen, die zu dem Schmerzbild passt, die Myelographie in Verbindung mit Funktions-CTs (CTs, bei denen der Kopf verschiedene Positionen einnimmt - Überstreckung usw.) soll da mehr zu finden, andererseits weiß der Arzt um meine Situation mit den zunehmeden Schmerzen, will mir schon helfen, auch mit einer OP. 
Er schätz im Moment die "Hilfemöglichkeit" mit etwa 50 % ein, sagt aber auch gleich, dass bei dieser OP dann der metastasierte Halswirbel Nr. 7 auf jeden Fall raus muss. Was bei meinem Knochenstatus dann gleich weitere Hinderungsgründe mit sich bringt: Die Wirbel erscheinen ihm etwas weich, zumindest der BWK 1 lässt das von der Bildgebung auch erwarten, was dann die notwendigen zusätzlichen Befestigungsnotwendigkeiten fraglich erscheinen lassen. Außerdem befürchtet er nach Implantierung des Metallersatzes (Cage - er sagt, sieht wie ein Lockenwickler aus) eine Sinterung (das Gefüge schiebt sich etwas mehr zusammen als es soll), die dann wieder eine neuerliche Einengung der Nervenausgänge bedeuten könnte. Auch gibt es eine eindeutige Aussage bezüglich der Stabilität des HWK 7: sie ist noch da, andererseit scheint es dort nicht wirklich einen Einbruch der Grundplatte zu geben, der Arzt vermutet eher aufgrund einer großen Osteolyse eine Verschiebung der Bandscheibe in diesen Bereich, wobei das Bandscheibenmaterial auch metastasiert zu sein scheint. Letztlich könnte diese winzige Höhenminderung Ursache für die Probleme an den Nervenausgangswurzeln sein. Weiter gegen eine OP spricht die Tatsache, dass normalerweise aus dem Beckenkamm dann Knochenmaterial in den Cage eingesetzt wird, dort aber bei mir wieder Metastasen sitzen, sodass eine regenerative Knochenbildung im und um den Cage auch eher fraglich erscheint. Es müsste dann alternativ künstliches Material eingesetzt werden, was dann nicht ganz so gut angenommen werden könnte.

Er sieht in einer Strahlentherapie eine mögliche Alternative, schließt aber auch dort nicht aus, dass sie das eigentliche Problem nicht behen kann. Möglicherweise kann dadurch der Knochenstatus sich bessern, das wieder festere Material sorgt für eine Aufrichtung der biomechanischen Elemente, die leichte EInengung wird besser, die Schmerzen und die Paresien bessern sich. Seine Einschränkung betont das "möglicherweise"! Niemand könne mir eine Besserung garantieren. niemand weiß, wie lange das andauert. Meinen Einwand, nach der Bestrahlung wäre bei weiter bestehenden Problemen eine OP so gut wie nicht mehr möglich, lässt er gelten, allerdings ist er der Meinung, auch nach RT noch operieren zu können, wenn auch mit deutlich höherem Aufwand, auch mehr Risiko für mich.

Ich habe zwar das Gefühl, noch nicht wirklich weiter zu sein, andererseits weiß ich jetzt, dass man mir dort sehr wohl helfen will und keine Option auslässt, einen gesicherten Staus zu finden. Und, so meine Einschätzung, wenn ich denn wirklich wollte, würde besagter Arzt mich auch operieren. Wobei mir seine Einwände schon zu denken geben.
Also: am 10.8. die Myelographie, am 17.8. dann erneute Besprechung! OP ? Bestrahlung ? Am liebsten würde ich fragen: Was würdet ihr machen? Aber diese Frage wäre alleine meinem wirren Kopf geschuldet, ich denke, mit der Antwort bin ich ganz alleine. Und ich habe ja noch mehr als drei Wochewn bis dahin.

Noch kurz zur 2. Phase HB innerhalb der IADT: Der Testo-Wert ist deutlich im Keller, zuletzt bei 0,05 ng/ml. Der PSA fällt nicht so schnell, ist aber noch im Sinken, Wert im Juni bei 1,7 ng/ml. Wenn man sich die Kurve betrachtet und die Entwicklung der Werte anschaut, dann ist es für mich zu langsam, was da passiert, es sind jetzt 5 Monate vorbei nach Wiedereinstieg, ich hätte da einen Wert unter 0.5 ng/ml erwartet. Die nächsten Werte kommen morgen, dann werde ich mit meinem Urologen und nächste Woche auch mit den Onkologen darüber reden, wie es weiter gehen soll, wobei ich mir vorstellen kann, dann das Bicalutamid wieder dazuzunehmen (150 mg). Über Prolia® (Denosumab) zur allgemeinen Verbesserung des Knochenstatus habe ich auch schon nachgedacht, mal sehen, was die Onkologen dazu sagen.

Wenn ich was weiß, berichte ich weiter.

Viele Grüße

Detlev

----------


## weinreich

hallo detlef

nach der literatur bringt prolia nicht viel. deshalb hat die fa. amgen...hersteller von prolia..denosumab.. die arznei xgeva entwickelt.
die euröpäische zulassung läuft. ich warte,vielleicht, auch auf das mittel.
die zulassung wird vor weihnachten erwartet.
bei dem mittel muß man sich ersteinmal die nebenwirkungen ansehen.

gruss  manni

----------


## Detlev vK

Hallo Manni,

ich denke, wir reden hier schon vom gleichen Wirkstoff, nur in unterschiedlichen Dosierungen! 
Die Ankündigung, dass die Zulassung erteilt wurde, von Amgen über XGEVA® am 18.Juli 2011, also vor 4 Tagen (hier), dort wird die Dosierung wie folgt angegeben. 


> XGEVA wird alle vier Wochen in einer Dosierung von 120 mg als subkutane Injektion
> verabreicht. Es ist keine Dosisanpassung für Patienten mit renaler Funktionsstörung
> erforderlich.


 (Quelle: Amgen GmbH, Hanauer Str. 1, 80992 München, 18. Juli 2011)
Bedeutet: 12 x 120 mg = 1440 mg gesamt / Jahr.

Andererseits Prolia® ebenfalls mit Wirkstoff Denosumab ebenfalls von Amgen, ich habe eine Quelle gefunden, die besagt, dass Prolia® bereits seit November 2010 zugelassen ist (hier) mit folgendem Text: 


> *Denosumab                           (Prolia*®* vom Amgen) ist seit Juni 2010 in Deutschland                           zugelassen. Laut Amgen ist Prolia das bislang einzige                           Medikament, das mit dem Wirkmechanismus der                           RANKL-Hemmung zugelassen ist..                                                     * 
> 
>  Anwendung:                           Therapie der Osteoporose (Knochenschwund) bei                           postmenopausalen Frauen mit Osteoporose und erhöhtem                           Frakturrisiko sowie bei Männern mit Prostatakrebs,                           die durch eine hormonablative Therapie                           (Androgenentzugstherapie: medikamentöse Kastration)                           einen Knochenverlust haben, zugelassen.                                                       
> 
>  Dosis:                           zweimal jährlich subkutane Injektion.                                                       
> Für die Auflistung der Nebenwirkungen,                           Konraindikationen und Gegenanzeigen siehe                           Beipackzettel und                           Fachinformation des Herstellers Amgen.


, hier allerdings mit einer Dosierung von 60 mg / 6 Monate subkutan, also zweimal im Jahr = 120 mg gesamt / Jahr

Bei dieser unterschiedlichen Dosierung (1440 mg zu 120 mg) ist eigentlich klar, das Prolia® da schlechtere Ergebnisse bringen muss (vorausgesetzt, die 120 mg / Monat sind nicht überdosiert).
Warum Amgen mit zwei verschiedenen Medikamenten mit dem selben Wirkstoff in unterschiedlicher Dosierung auftritt, ist mir schleierhaft, die Verwirrung ist ja zumindest bei uns beiden schon mal da. Jetzt bleibt nur noch zu klären, was mit den Zulassungen wirklich ist!!! Für mich bedeutet die Ankündigung "Zulassung erteilt" --> Medikament kann verordnet werden --> Frage: übernehmen die Kassen das dann sofort?




> bei dem mittel muß man sich ersteinmal die nebenwirkungen ansehen.


 Was die Nekrosen angeht wie bei den Bisphosphonaten. Man muss schon gut aufpassen. Bisher ist bei mir da alles im grünen Bereich.
Und jetzt kommt meine Fagestellung, die ich auch so nächste Woche den Onkologen stellen möchte: Bisphosphonat (Zometa®) nehme ich ja schon seit zwei Jahren regelmäßig jeden Monat, Denosumab soll ja besser sein, ich möchte Denosumab aber zusätzlich nehmen. Geht das? 
Ich weiß nicht, ob "viel hilft viel" hier zutrifft, aber ich kann reichlich metastasierte Masse anbieten, vielleicht nach dem Muster: Oberkörper einschließlich Wirbelsäule für Denosumab, Hüfte, Becken und der Rest abwärts für das Bisphosphonat. Ich sehe schon meinen Urologen, wie er mit der einen Hand die Infusion an die Injektionsnadel anhängt und mit der anderen die Spritze unter die Buchdecke setzt. Und dann alle drei Monate noch das Leuprone® (ist das dann schon "Mehrarbeit"?).

Alles Gute

Detlev

----------


## Detlev vK

Hallo Forum,

Worstcase-Szenarien sind mir bekannt, also darf es mal wieder eine Neue sein:
letzter PSA vom 18.7. = 2,0 ng/ml (heute bekommen) und damit wieder im steigen! Testosteron ist bei 0,05 ng/ml, also absolut im Keller, d.h. das LHRH-Analogon ist noch voll wirksam.

Vorher, mit Beginn und Verlauf der 2. Phase in der IADT (nur Leuprone®), waren die Werte:
12,73 ng/ml  07.02.11

8,10 ng/ml  14.02.11

4,20 ng/ml  14.03.11

2,60 ng/ml  09.05.11

1,70 ng/ml  20.06.11

*2,00 ng/ml*  18.07.11



Morgen Nachmittag habe ich ein Gespräch mit meinem Urologen, am Donnerstag mit einem neuen Onkologen (der wird sich freuen, ich hatte eigentlich ein paar andere zukunftsgerichtete Fragestellungen an ihn, könnte sein, dass die ja jetzt akut werden).

Erfreut bin ich ganz und gar nicht, an einen "Ausrutscher" glaube ich auch nicht, der Trend hatte sich ja schon abgezeichnet, dass ein Nadir von unter 0,1 nicht möglich sein würde (wie in der 1. Phase), habe ich auch erwartet. Das schon jetzt irgendwie Endpunkt sein soll wurmt mich schonl
 Da das Testosteron ganz im Keller ist, vermag ich nicht so ganz daran glauben, dass eine Androgenblockade (Bicalutamid) etwas bringt, ich werde diese Option trotzdem ansprechen. Ob noch Testosteron aus der Nebennierenrinde im Spiel ist, vermag ich überhaupt nicht einzuordnen, ich kenne die Verhältnisse nicht, mag ja sein, dass die 0,05 ng/ml damit zusammenhängen, also werde ich auch die 5-alpha-Reduktase ansprechen. Ob des niedrigen Testosteron ein Wechsel auf ein GnRH (Buserelinacetat / Goserelinacetat) Sinn macht, wage ich auch zu bezweifeln.

Ich weiß, ich muss jetzt noch zwei, drei Messungen abwarten - ganz ehrlich, darauf habe ich absolut keine Lust. Ich dachte, ich würde diesen Zeitpunkt, die Hormontherapie funktioniert nicht mehr, irgendwann im dritten oder vierten Zyklus erwarten dürfen. Es jetzt schon im Kopf zu haben ist erstmal ein "gehöriges Schlucken"!

Ich bin der Sache nicht wirklich böse, irgendwann war es zu erwarten, sie passt mir momentan einfach nicht. Ich wollte mich auf die evtl. anstehende OP konzentrieren, außerdem habe ich zurzeit ein beruflich wichtiges Projekt, dass mir sehr viel Spaß macht. Es bringt mich einfach aus dem Konzept. Versteht das jemand?

Was mache ich noch, außer dem, was ich schon angeführt habe?

Wie immer, bin für jeden "heißen" bis "lauwarmen" Tipp dankbar.

Viele Grüße

Detlev

----------


## Detlev vK

Hallo,

ein Kontroll-PSA am 26.7.11 brachte eine weitere kleine Steigerung: jetzt* 2,20 ng/ml*. Das Testosteron ist mit 0,1 ng/ml weiterhin sehr niedrig. Ich bin ziemlich niedergeschlagen. Dazu unten etwas mehr.

Nach zwei sehr ausführlichen Gesprächen mit meinem Urologen und mit meinem neuen Onkologen werde ich die weitere Hormonsensibilität mit einem Medikamentenwechsel (Pamorelin® La - Wirkstoff Triptorelin) und Hochdosis Bicalutamid (150 mg/Tag) testen (entspricht ADT2). 
Den Therapieweg _Ketokonazol (Nizoral®) + Hydrocortison_ werde ich nicht nehmen, um langfristig nicht die Möglichkeit für andere Sachen (z.B. Abiraterone - Zulassung soll Mitte/Ende September kommen) einzuschränken.

Allerdings verfolge ich, sollte das LHRH nicht mehr funktionieren, zunächt einmal einen anderen Weg: in der nächsten Woche habe ich einen Termin bei Dr. Bögemann (Prostatazentrum UKM Münster, Bereich fortgeschrittenes PCa), um mit ihm die Möglichkeit abzuklären, an der MDV3100 Studie teilzunehmen, die in Münster in Kürze angeboten wird und die Hormontherapie als Eingangsvoraussetzung hat; ist für mich also interessant, solange ich bei der Hormontherapie bleibe. Dr. Bögemann stuft die Wirksamkeit von MDV3100 höher ein als die von Abiraterone.

Von ihm weiß ich auch (letztes Treffen der SHG Münster Ende Juli, offene Fragestunde mit ihm und Prof. Hertle), dass in der zweiten Häfte des nächsten Jahres Studien geplant sind, die die Wirkung von Abiraterone im Vergleich zur Chemotherapie (Docetaxel, Cabizataxel) bzw. im Vergleich zur Hormontherapie (Androgen-Rezeptor-Blocker, Bicalutamid) testen sollen (falls MDV3100 nicht geht, wäre das eine Möglichkeit).
Des Weiteren ist geplant, Alpharadin in Kombination mit einer Chemotherapie als auch in der Kombination mit Abiraterone zu testen.

Abklären muss ich dann auch noch (Dr. Bögemann / Urologe) , ob für mich statt bisher Zometa® (Bisphosphonatt, Zoledronsäure) demnächst XGEVA® (Denosumab) in Frage kommt.

___

Mein Kopf ist zurzeit ziemlich wirr. Obwohl ich schon so viel zum Thema fortgeschrittener PCa und einer möglichen Hormonresistenz und den Alternativen zur Hormontherapie gelesen habe, obwohl ich lange Zeit sehr gut mit meinem Zustand klar gekommen bin, obwohl ich geglaubt hatte, mit der Situation "irgendwann einen wieder steigender PSA-Wert zu haben" gut fertig werden zu können: heute, jetzt, akut
*
 ist es nicht so! Es zieht mich ziemlich runter!*

Ich habe seit dem ersten Wissen um den PSA-Anstieg nicht mehr richtig geschlafen. War "Ausschlafen" in letzter Zeit sowieso schon nur bedingt möglich (HWS-Problematik), ist es jetzt völlig vorbei. Ein mir nicht begreiflicher Teil meines Verstandes beschäftigt sich fast ausschließlich mit dieser Situation, spätenstens nach zwei-drei Stunden Schlaf bin ich wieder hellwach während der Rest des Körpers noch total müde ist, Einschlafen fällt mir schwer, Konzentration auf andere Dinge fällt mir schwer, Arbeiten geht gar nicht mehr, da ich mich zwischendurch vor Müdigkeit immer mal wieder hinlegen muss, ablenkende Sachen zu genießen fällt mir schwer.

Gestern war ich bei meinem Psychiater. Nach einem langen Gespräch wurde es ziemlich deutlich: ohne entsprechende Medikation wird es nicht gehen. Ich hoffe, dass mir da in absehbarer Zeit mit geholfen ist.

Warum dass jetzt so ist? Keine Ahnung. Es gibt doch noch so viele andere Möglichkeiten, gegen den PCa anzugehen. Gedanklich bin ich schon seit langem auf diesen Zustand vorbereitet. Warum trifft mich das Ergebnis trotzdem so schwer?
Mein Konzept, wie ich mit der Erkrankung umgehen wollte, hat einen gehörigen Riss bekommen. Ich hoffe, dass dies nur ein vorübergehender Zustand ist.

Viele Grüße ans Forum

Detlev

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Detlev,




> Mein Konzept, wie ich mit der Erkrankung umgehen wollte, hat einen gehörigen Riss bekommen. Ich hoffe, dass dies nur ein vorübergehender Zustand ist.


seit einigen Monaten verfolge ich nun Deine Schilderungen zur Entwicklung Deiner PKH. Man muß nicht sehr feinfühlig empfinden, um nicht jedes Mal erneut betroffen zu reagieren. Natürlich habe ich mitbekommen, zu welcher Stunde lange nach Mitternacht Du oft viele Deiner Beiträge verfasst hast. Was aber einen Leser Deiner nicht einmal als Hilferufe zu verstehenden Beiträge am meisten bedrückt, ist die Tatsache, kaum adäquate Ratschläge zur Verbesserung Deiner Situation bereit zu haben. Ich kann Dir tatsächlich nur wünschen, dass die von Dir beschriebenen und geplanten Therapiewege für die nächste Zukunft zumindest zu einer Stabilisierung oder sogar Verbesserung des status quo führen. 

*"Wer kämpft, kann verlieren. Wer nicht kämpft, hat schon verloren"
*(Bertolt Brecht)

P.S.: Du hast wahrhaftig bislang bewiesen, was für eine Kämpfernatur in Dir steckt.

----------


## helmut (i)

Hallo Detlev!




> Was aber einen Leser Deiner nicht einmal als Hilferufe zu verstehenden  Beiträge am meisten bedrückt, ist die Tatsache, kaum adäquate Ratschläge  zur Verbesserung Deiner Situation bereit zu haben. Ich kann Dir  tatsächlich nur wünschen, dass die von Dir beschriebenen und geplanten  Therapiewege für die nächste Zukunft zumindest zu einer Stabilisierung  oder sogar Verbesserung des status quo führen.


Ich bin ebenfalls sehr betroffen und kann mich Haralds Worten voll anschließen.
Herzliche Grüße
Helmut

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Detlev,

leider habe auch ich kein Rat und kein Trostpflaster und bin genau so betroffen wie die Anderen aber was ich weiß ist, daß Du unbedingt einen relativ guten Schlaf benötigst daher würde ich Dir zur Einnahme von mindestens  2 x 50 mg Melatonin raten und zwar eine Tab. 2 Stunden vor dem Schafen gehen und eine Tab. direkt zum schlafen!

In der Schmerzklinik in Tutzing hat mir Frau Dr. OÄ med. Hoffmann dazu geraten anstatt 1 Tab. 2 Tabletten Melatonin je 50 mg zu nehmen und jetzt kann ich wenigstens wieder einschlagen nach dem aufwachen in der Nacht!

Lies mal meinen letzten Bericht vom 13.07.2011 hier hat meine o. g. Oberärztin das Buprenorphin (Norspan) 5555 µg/h Pflaster empfohlen verschreiben zu lassen. Mein Orthopäde hat mir aber TARGIN 20/10 mg verschrieben - ich weiß, Du nimmst auch TARGIN - wegen meinen Knochenschmerzen und ich konnte dieses Medikament überhaupt nicht vertragen, darauf hat mein neuer Hausarzt mir die Norspan 5 µg/h verschrieben und habe schon den 2. Wechsel vorgenommen und vertrage sie gut. Meine Schmerzen sind um etwa 50 % zurück gegangen und das verhilft natürlich auch zu einem besseren Schlaf!

Mein Lieber, es tut mir von Herzen Leid, daß es bei Dir bis jetzt zu keinem guten Verlauf gekommen ist und verbleibe

mit herzlichen Grüßen
Helmut

----------


## Helmut.2

Sorry, 



> Lies mal meinen letzten Bericht vom 13.07.2011 hier hat meine o. g. Oberärztin das Buprenorphin (Norspan) 5555 µg/h Pflaster empfohlen verschreiben zu lassen.


die Korrektur von Buprenorphin es sind natürlich nur 5 µg/h entspricht etwa 10 mg Morphin pro Tag und hier nochmals den Bericht vom 13.07.2011 

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Detlef,

versuche die jetzige Situation als positiv für die neue Studie MDV 3100 zu sehen.  Du erinnerst dich unserem Schriftwechsel.




> in der nächsten Woche habe ich einen Termin bei Dr. Bögemann (Prostatazentrum UKM Münster, Bereich fortgeschrittenes PCa), um mit ihm die Möglichkeit abzuklären, an der MDV3100 Studie teilzunehmen, die in Münster in Kürze angeboten wird und die Hormontherapie als Eingangsvoraussetzung hat; ist für mich also interessant, solange ich bei der Hormontherapie bleibe. Dr. Bögemann stuft die Wirksamkeit von MDV3100 höher ein als die von Abiraterone.


Damit erfülltst du die Einschlußkriterien perfekt und hast immer noch die Option durch einen LH-RH Wechsel oder Aufstockung auf ADT2/3 zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt deinen PSA- Abfall und eine Tumorlastsenkung zu erreichen. Vermeide vor der Studie unbedingt den Wechsel nach Goserelin. 

Lasse deinen Marker "Samarium" testen, ob dieser positiv ist.
Ich wünsche dir Erfolg und glaube ganz sicher, das du von der MDV 3100 Studie profitieren wirst. Ebenfalls das Glück drin zu sein.

Darf ich dich noch auf die parallel laufende Studie "Tasquinimod" aufmerksam machen beim UKM. Hier wäre eine 2/3-1/3 Chance gegeben zum Placebo.
Auch hier erfüllst du die Einschlusskriterien.

Viel Glück
Hans-J.

----------


## Detlev vK

Hallo,

vielen Dank für Euren Zuspruch.



> *"Wer kämpft, kann verlieren. Wer nicht kämpft, hat schon verloren"* (Bertolt Brecht)


 Danke Harald, ein wie immer sehr treffend plaziertes Zitat. Ich habe nicht vor aufzugeben, trotz der vielen wirren Gedanken. Vor 6 Jahren hätte ich wahrscheinlich dazu den Mut verloren, es ist schon sehr viel Wert (für mich), dass ich heute darüber schreiben und meinen Zustand benennen kann und dass ich erkenne, dass ich Hilfe brauche, auch wenn es zunächst nur Medikamente sind. Vielleicht ist die Erkenntnis um die Entwicklung meiner Hormontherapie deshalb für mich so deprimierend, weil ich mich eigentlich um eine ganz andere "Baustelle" kümmern will und muss.

Nebenbei bemerkt (deshalb auch die andere Schriftgröße und die andere Farbe):_ Heute, 6.8., sind es genau zwei Jahre nach Diagnose! Nehme es mal zum Anlass (ist vielleicht ein ganz klein wenig ironisch, aber etwas schwarzer Humor zur eigenen Person erlaube ich mir), zu sagen: bis auf ein paar unbedeutende "Baustellen" geht es mir noch gut! Hätte ja auch schlimmer kommen können.
_
@Helmut.2
Das Targin (10/5 2 x am Tag) und das andere Schmerzmittel (Lyrika 300 - 450 mg / Tag)  nehme ich wegen der Schmerzen an der Lendenwirbelsäule (Nervenwurzelkompression) und wegen der HWS-Problematik, wobei ich ja hoffe, dass mir vielleicht doch durch eine OP soweit geholfen wird, dass ich die jetzige Medikation wieder etwas runter setzen kann. denn bis zur Entwicklung der HWS-Probleme war ich ganz gut eingestellt (und bis dahin habe ich auch noch gut schlafen können). Cymbalta (Seretonin-Noradrenalin-Wiederaufnahmehemmer, Antidepressiva), weiteres Schmerzmittel, muss ich jetzt leider wegen der Kontraindikation zu Fluexetin (siehe unten) absetzen. Targin vertrage ich sehr gut, Lyrika auch. Manchmal, wenn mich die Schmerzen zu sehr "nervten", hatte ich die Dosis dann schon verdoppelt, was im Urlaub ab und zu der Fall war. Allerdings möchte ich mir das Morphin ja eigentlich für später aufheben. Denn -
die Metastasen selber machen bis jetzt kaum bis gar keine Schmerzen (ich merke fast nichts, ganz selten mal die Rippen bei einer tiefen Atmung). Es sind ja eigentlich auch nicht die Schmerzen, die mich dabei stören: sie sind dann Ursache für das zwischenzeitliche Aufwachen, anschließend konnte ich bisher relativ gut wieder einschlafen; eine andere Position einnehmen, dann ging es, jetzt eben nicht mehr. Es ist ähnlich zu den nächtlichen Hitzewellen und den Schweißausbrüchen: wenn die Aktion vorbei ist, schlafe ich auch wieder ein. 
Apropos nächliche Hitzewellen: ich wache so ziemlich genau 30 Sekunden vor dem Ausbruch auf! Ich kann schon mitzählen.

Ich weiß, wie wichtig der Schlaf für den Immunzustand und damit für eine positive Ausgangssituation im Kampf gegen den Krebs ist. Melatonin (ist ja das Schlafhormon) wäre nicht schlecht, da es ja auch antidepressive Eigenschaften hat, allerdings haben mich die Neurologen im Januar etwas davor gewarnt, die Stammhirnläsion, die ich mit zugezogen hatte, wurde nach Abklärung der anderen Faktoren letztlich als "Autoimmunreaktion" eingestuft, da soll Melatonin kontraindiziert sein. Auch da schwebt dann wieder ein wenig Angst mit.
Ab und zu hatte ich es mit einem Schlafmittel versucht (Zopiclon 7,5 mg / 3,75 mg), aber das hat mich jedesmal so stark beeinflusst, dass ich mich anschlie0end sehr unwohl fühlte. Zumal Zopiclon nur für kurze Zeit verwendet werden darf, da es stark abhängig macht. Ich mag das "Zeugs" einfach nicht nehmen.
Ich versuche jetzt mit Opipromol (50 mg) den gedanklichen Zustand so weit zu dämpfen, dass dann ein besseres Einschlafen möglch wird. Aus Erfahrung weiß ich (hatte eine Zeit lang während meiner LWL-Klinik-Erfahrung mit Atosil, dass vertrage ich aber nicht mehr), dass es ein bis zwei Wochen dauern wird, bis der "dämpfende" Charakter der Medikation funktionieren wird. Morgens werde ich dann mit einem Stimmungsaufheller (Fluexetin 20 mg - Seretoninaufnahmehemmer) versuchen, den Tag etwas positiver gestalten zu können. Auch da wird es ein bis zwei Wochen dauern, bis die Wirkung einigermaßen durchschlägt. Mit Fluexetin hatte ich Anfang letzten Jahres schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich muss nur etwas Geduld bis dahin entwickeln.

Es sind nach meiner Beurteilung zwei Punkte an dieser neuerlichen "depressiven" Phase, die mich stören: erstens, die Situation als solche, und zweitens, und ich glaube nach einem sehr langen Gespräch mit meiner Frau heute Nachmittag wird dies eine wichtige Rolle spielen: ich bin darüber depriniert, dass ich überhaupt so reagiere. Ich wollte die restliche Zeit im Umgang mit dem Krebs und den ganzen Therapien viel gelassener und ruhiger angehen, wollte auch meiner Frau gegenüber "souveräner" auftreten. 
Und das ich dies wieder einmal (zeitweise?) nicht schaffe, dass "zieht" mich zusätzlich "runter".

@Hans-J.



> versuche die jetzige Situation als positiv für die neue Studie MDV 3100 zu sehen.


 Das werde ich. Obwohl ich es lieber hätte, auf MDV3100 länger warten zu können. Aber es ist schon richtig: Sich auf die Sache einlassen und nach vorne schauen! Darüber hadern, dass "man" etwas "lieber anders" hätte haben wollen ist einfach "blöd"! Ich glaube, dann müsste man wahrscheinlich schon an einer anderen Stelle des Lebens diesen Wunsch geäußert haben.

Deinen Hinweis an anderer Stelle zu MDV3100 nehme ich jetzt besonders dankend entgegen. Dazu zwei Fragen: 



> Vermeide vor der Studie unbedingt den Wechsel nach Goserelin.


 Ich habe mich mit den Einzelheiten zu MDV3100 noch nicht richtig beschäftigt. Welchen Grund gibt es zu Deiner Aussage?




> Lasse deinen Marker "Samarium" testen, ob dieser positiv ist.


 Ich habe nichts gefunden, was Du damit gemeint haben könntest, bei mir sind nur ?????

Noch dazu: 


> Ich wünsche dir Erfolg und glaube ganz sicher, das du von der MDV 3100 Studie profitieren wirst.


 Danke für die Wünsche. Ich werde Herrn Dr. Bögemann etwas "vorjammern", dann lässt er mich bestimmt teilnehmen (grins). Außerdem kann ich ihm anbietzen, wenn die HWS-OP klappt, kann er mich ja direkt auf der neurologischen Station (15 A Ost) für etwa 2 Wochen betreuen. Außerdem wäre es für mich ein gutes Training, täglich von der Station über das Treppenhaus runter in die urologische Poliklinik zu laufen und wieder zurück (12 Stockwerke).
Nach der Studie mit "Tasquinimod" werde ich Dr. Bögemann am Donnerstag ansprechen. Wahrscheinlich weiß ich auch dazu zu wenig und Du bist mir wieder etwas voraus: ich habe bisher nur das gelesen: "TASQ Phase III study outline - Phase  III Randomized, Double-Blind, Placebo-Controlled Study of Tasquinimod  in Asymptomatic Patients with Metastatic Castrate-Resistant Prostate  Cancer" (UKM Studienzentrale: http://www.klinikum.uni-muenster.de/index.php?id=932, Unterstreichung von mir), habe aber auch da aus zeitlichen Gründen noch nicht weiter geforscht.

Noch etwas zum "Jahrestag".
*Ich bin außerordentlich froh, das BPS-Forum gefunden zu haben und das Ihr, die Ihr hier schreibt, Euch so stark engagiert. Auch wenn meine Frau manchmal glaubt, dass ich mich zu viel hier aufhalte: einen Teil meiner Kraft, gegen den Krebs in mir anzugehen, beziehe ich aus Euren Beitragen, und nicht nur aus denen, die sich direkt mit meiner Geschichte beschäftigen!

Euch Allen: Danke!

*Viele Grüße

Detlev

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Detlef, oder sollte ich besser "alte Nachteule" sagen (grins)





> Vermeide vor der Studie unbedingt den Wechsel nach Goserelin.


Der Wirkstoff " Goserelin" ist in dem Gn-RH "Zoladex" und dieser ist ein Ausschlußkriterium für die MDV 3100 + Tasqunimod Studie.




> Lasse deinen Marker "Samarium" testen, ob dieser positiv ist.


Dieses habe ich vereinfachend geschrieben um nicht immer neue Rezeptorbezeichnungen in deiner Lage dir hinzuwerfen.
Der Rezeptor nennt sich " Somatostatin"; ist dieser positiv hast du eine weitere, sehr gute Option für eine Therapie mit Samarium 153.

Auch wenn diese z.Z. nur palliativ bei Metastasierung angeboten wird, darf eine hohe Tumorlastsenkung erwartet werden. 


Aber auch noch weitere Ansätze sollten im Auge behalten werden:




> *Bayer stellt neue potenzielle Krebsmittel vor
> 
> *
> Bayer gewährt einen Blick in seine Zytostatika-Pipeline. Bei einem der größten Krebskongresse der Welt Anfang Juni in den USA will das Unternehmen neue Daten aus klinischen Studien präsentieren. Derzeit entwicklt Bayer nach eigenen Angaben zehn Substanzen für die Onkologie. Zwei davon befinden sich bereits in Phase-III-Studien: _Alpharadin._ 
> 
> Alpharadin soll bei Patienten mit Prostatakrebs zum Einsatz kommen, wenn dieser auf eine Hormonbehandlung nicht mehr anspricht und sich bereits Knochenmetastasen gebildet haben.
> Alpharadin ist ein sogenanntes α-Pharmazeutikum, das sich im Knochen anreichert. Er setzt α-Strahlen aus Radium-223-Isotopen frei, die gezielt auf Metastasen im Knochenmark wirken sollen.  
> 
> In einem früheren Stadium der Entwicklung befindet sich die Substanz BAY 86-9766, ein hochselektiver MEK-Inhibitor. MEK steht für MAPK/ERK-Kinase oder Mitogen-aktivierte Proteinkinase-Kinase. Mitogene sind Proteine, die Zellteilungen anregen. Bei MEK-Inhibitoren handelt es sich um niedermolekulare Substanzen. Sie blockieren besagte Kinasen, welche ihrerseits Mitogen-aktivierte Extrazellulär-Signal-Regulierte-Kinasen phosphorylieren. Diese Enzyme spielen laut einer früheren Mitteilung von Bayer bei der Vermehrung von Krebszellen (Proliferation), Apoptose, Metasierung sowie Entzündungen eine Rolle. Auch andere Unternehmen arbeiten an MEK-Inhibitoren, genau wie an PI3K-Inhibitoren (Phosphoinositid- 3-Kinase). Ein weiterer Kandidat greift in den Zellzyklus ein, indem er Cyclin-abhängige Kinasen (CDK) blockiert. (db)


Detlef, es geht mir nicht darum, irgendwo und irgendwie etwas voraus zu sein, sondern um einen Austausch und auch eine Hilfestellung bei Betroffenen, die Hilfe benötigen. Auch mir wurde Hilfe hier zuteil.

Ich habe eher ein Problem damit, Fakten zu sagen oder zu unterlassen um niemanden zu verunsichern und lerne auch immer wieder dazu.

Laß mich daher zum Schluß noch sagen, dass auch irgendwann einmal dein CGA, NSE und CEA angeklärt werden sollte um eine evtl. evtl. beginnende NED auszuschließen.
NED = neuroendokrine Differenzierung

Herzliche Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## MarkusM

Hallo Detlef,
ich verfolge deine PKH mit großem Interesse, auch weil wir einiges gemeinsam haben. Alter unter 60 (also noch jung :-)), Metastasen bei Erstdiagnose, kastrationsrefraktär nach 2 HB- Zyklen mit ähnlichen Zeiträumen. Im Unterschied zu dir habe ich den höheren Gleasonscore (4+5) und bin bei den Therapien schon einen Schritt weiter, nähmlich lowdose Chemo und zur Zeit Ketoconazol.
Also durchaus vergleichbar, vll bin ich sogar von den Werten etwas schlechter dran.
ABER :
Du hast stark unter direkten Wirkungen und Nebenwirkungen zu leiden, ich jedoch nicht. Das ist für dich natürlich gar keine Unterstützung aber ich frage mich warum geht es uns so unterschiedlich ? 
Ich nehme die üblichen NEM, bin bei meiner Ernährung nicht besonders krebsorientiert, trinke auch mal ein Bier oder einen Wein und mach ein bischen Sport.
Ich war nach der Erstdiagnose völlig am Boden, hab mich aber durch Infos aus dem Internet und vor allem mit Hilfe des Forums schnell wieder gefangen. Ich bin jedoch, wie viele von uns, stimmungsmäßig stark von meinen PSA- Werten abhängig.
Positiv wirkt sicher mein Umfeld (Frau, Kinder, Sportverein usw) und meine gute ärztlich Versorgung (Dr FE) . Mir ist auch klar dass sich meine Situation schnell verschlechtern kann, trotzdem lebe ich derzeit mit guter Lebensqualität

Ein Gedanke, den du bereits angedeutet hast, hift mir auch sehr, nähmlich das Wissen dass es noch viele Möglichkeiten gegen den PK gibt. Das Ende der Fahnenstange ist noch weit ! Und wie im Einzelfall eine Therapie wirkt weiss man erst wenn man sie ausprobiert hat. Ein Satz aus dem Forum hat sich mir eigebrannt : 
Bei unserer Erkrankung ist alles und das Gegenteil davon möglich.
Deshalb bin ich auch schnell bereit eine neue Therapie auszuprobieren.

Ich weiss dass dir das alles nich viel hilft, aber trotzdem: KOPF HOCH !

liebe Grüße
Markus

----------


## Detlev vK

Hallo Hans-J.,

guten Morgen Frühaufsteher (grins).

Ich bin sehr froh, dass Du mir etwas voraus hast, sonst könnte ich nicht von Dir lernen. Es sollte in keiner Weise abwerten klingen. So bist Du mir eine große Hilfe!



> Dieses habe ich vereinfachend geschrieben um nicht immer neue Rezeptorbezeichnungen in deiner Lage dir hinzuwerfen.


 Du kannst mich ruhig mit allem vollwerfen, was "Deine Datenbank" hergibt, ich fühle mich nicht bevormundet oder so. 


> Ich habe eher ein Problem damit, Fakten zu sagen oder zu unterlassen um niemanden zu verunsichern


 Ich fühle mich nicht verunsichert. Du merkst ja: wenn ich etwas nicht verstehe oder noch nicht verstehe, dann frage ich nach. Manchmal fehlt mir leider die Zeit, selber nachzuforschen, und wie ich schon geschrieben habe: mich jetzt schon um die ganzen Alternativen kümmern zu müssen hat mich etwas überrascht.
Ich werde wegen Samarium 153 nachfragen, es ist mir schon bekannt. Ich nehme mal an, dass man mir Samarium noch nicht angeboten hat, weil ja noch keine Knochenschmerzen vorhanden sind. Weist Du etwas davon, dass es sich später mit Alpharadin "beißen" könnte?.

CGA, NSE und CEA hatte ich gegen Ende letzten Jahres testen lassen, da war alles noch in Ordnung. Werde es aber noch mal wiederholen. Ich werde von meiner Biopsie auch noch eine DNA-Bildzytemetrie machen lassen, aber erst kommt die Sache mit der OP, nächste Woche könnte ich ein Bett im UKM aufschlagen: DI = Vorbesprechung Myelographie, Mi = Myelographie, Do = Dr. Bögemann. Da fällt mir ein, zur Kontrolle der Stammhirnläsion muss ich auch noch (Lumbalpunktion). Könnten sie eigentlich bei der Myelographie gleich mitmachen.

So, gleich werde ich bei einem Freund einen neuen Computer einrichten, dann habe ich gut einen Tag lang etwas Abwechslung.

Viele Grüße

Detlev

----------


## Detlev vK

Hallo Forum,

    nach weiteren 5 Arzt-Terminen in den letzten 9 Tagen sind bei mir einige wichtige Entscheidungen gefallen:

Die OP an der HWS wird definitiv nicht stattfinden. Die letzte Myelographie sowie die Funktions-CTs der HWS haben bei der Begutachtung durch den Neurochirurgen keine Aussicht auf Besserung ergeben. Da sich auf der rechten Seite deutlich stärkere Einengungen ergeben (ohne Schmerzen und Ausfälle), sieht er in einer Erweiterung der wesentlich weniger stark ausgeprägten Einengung auf der linken Seite kein Potential, dass sich durch die OP eine Besserung ergibt. Außerdem sieht er die Gefahr einer Sinterung des Implantates in den "zu weichen" ersten Brustwirbel, so dass sich ggf. durch die OP langfristig sogar eine Verschlimmerung des jetzigen Zustandes ergeben könnte.
Ich bin ein wenig enttäuscht, hatte ich mir von der OP schon versprochen, dass sich die Situation in der linken Hand (Arm) signifikant bessern könnte. Auf der anderen Seite sehe ich natürlich ein, dass ich mir die doch sehr aufwendige OP nicht zumuten muss, wenn keine bis nur geringe Chancen auf eine Linderung bestehen.
Ich werde also als nächstes einen neuen Termin in der Schmerzambulanz machen und versuchen, mich dort besser einstellen zu lassen.
Stattdessen wird eine Strahlentherapie der HWS vorgenommen. Erstes Planungsgespräch ist am 29.8., damit soll die Tumorlast im 6. und 7. HWS deutlich gemindert werden, so dass sich dort wieder mehr Stabilität durch entsprechende Verknöcherung ergibt.
Ich werde versuchen, die Bestrahlung während der regulären Arbeitszeit zu realisieren, also eine Krankschreibung vermeiden, wie ich sie bei Bestrahlung der LWS und des rechten Oberarmes vor 22 Monaten hatte. Ich denke, da ich nur eine sitzende Tätigkeit ausübe, sollte es zu schaffen sein
Sofern sich in der nächsten Zeit nicht ein deutlicher PSA-Abfall einstellt, werde ich nach der Bestrahlung (eine gewisse Regenerationsphase eingerechnet) versuchen, in die MDV3100 Studie zu kommen. Nach einem sehr ausführlichen Gespräch mit Dr. Bögemann (Verantwortlicher fortgeschrittener PK am UKM) sieht er gute Chancen für mich, dort aufgenommen zu werden (das Risiko auf den Placeboarm gehe ich ein). Er schätz das Potential von MDV3100 höher als gegenüber Abiraterone ein. Zudem verwies er mich auf die Möglichkeit, mit Alpharadin behandelt zu werden (es ist geplant, das Härtefallprogramm für Alpharadin nach Münster zu bekommen, außerdem sollen dort auch Studien über Alpharadin in Kombination mit anderen Medikamenten (MDV3100, Abiraterone) im 2. Halbjahr 2012 aufgesetzt werden. Bis zum Zeitpunkt der Möglichkeit zur Teilnahme werde ich die LHRH-Analogon-Therapie auf jeden Fall weiterführen, da ein Testosteronwert im Kastrationsbereich Voraussetzung für die Studie ist. Ich habe aktuell (15.8) auf Pamorelin® La 11,25 mg 3-Monats-Depot gewechselt (Wirksttoff Triptorelin), dazu nehme ich 150 mg Bicalutamid. Nächster PSA-Wert im September.

Auch Dr. Bögemannn befürwortet einen Wechsel von Zometa® (Zoledronsäure/Bisphosphonat) zu XGEVA® (Denosumab). Die Studie war auch in Münster durchgeführt worden, die Ergebnisse tatsächlich signifikant besser. Also werde ich, sobald das Medikament in den Apotheken verfügbar ist, einen Wechsel vornehmen. Zusätzlicher Vorteil die kürzere Zeit beim Arzt (Spritze statt Infusion).
 Soweit für heute. Viele Grüße

Detlev

----------

